# Glenn Beck?



## eagleseven

What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?


What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?


----------



## WillowTree

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



because he is target number one. he is exposing the obama team for the communist/marxist regime it is. they cannot stand truth.


----------



## hjmick

You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.


----------



## noose4

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.


----------



## WillowTree

noose4 said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


well then Mr. Sanity why don't you give us your version of all the czars? We shall wait patiently..


----------



## eagleseven

hjmick said:


> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.



I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.

I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.


----------



## ba1614

eagleseven said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
Click to expand...


It isn't just beck, imo, they attack anyone that doesn't blow the messiah.


----------



## midcan5

Why does it have to be liberals who are offended at the nonsense from his empty head?  All Americans should be offended that this nonsense passes as commentary.

example

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2007/10/26/glenn-beck-idiot/


----------



## WillowTree

midcan5 said:


> Why does it have to be liberals who are offended at the nonsense from his empty head?  All Americans should be offended that this nonsense passes as commentary.



then are you going to explain the czars???


----------



## Avatar4321

Well the reason the White House is so upset with him is that he keeps calling their special advisors "Czars". Which is rather interesting considering he has been pointing out the backgrounds of the people and organizations surounding Obama and there only complaint is he is calling the czars czars.

The reason they are freaking out about Glenn is because he scares them.  You dont waste time with people you think are wackos. I think the Westboro Baptists are wackos, I dont pay attention to them. They don't scare me. They are too unhinged to.

If Glenn was as crazy as the left yells all the time, they wouldnt have to yell about it all the time. They wouldnt be afraid of what he was saying.


----------



## noose4

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then Mr. Sanity why don't you give us your version of all the czars? We shall wait patiently..
Click to expand...


if you dont have the capacity to realize that czar is just a term given to the guy who is put in charge of somthing then i cant really explain it to you, and obama did not originate using the term czar in this manner.


----------



## Big Black Dog

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



If you haven't read Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" invest $8.27 at Wal-Mart and have yourself a good read.  I am about 2/3 of the way through the book and once you start reading it, you will have a real good clue as to why all the liberal's are making so much noise about Glenn Beck.  He very simply points out what is really going on in America and how you can see it once you get past the political nonsense from both the Democrats and the Republicans.  It will open your eyes widely.  The liberals are trying to quieten up Glenn Beck because he is dangerous to them and the "Progressive" movement which encompasses both political parties.  He has clearly identified them for what they are in his book.  I highly recommend you reading it if you are sincerely interested in the truth.  Reading this book has been well-worth my time.  They call Glenn Beck a "nut" and a "clown" but he is far from that.  He's extremely intelligent.


----------



## midcan5

I genuinely hate to even comment once more on Beck, but no one is afraid of him. What would they be afraid of ? This framing, in words that have no relevance to the discussion, is consistent on the right but meaningless when it comes to why he offends thoughtful Americans. He talks nonsense plain and simple.

example 2

Texas Kaos:: Glenn Beck&#39;s nonsense: A rant


----------



## WillowTree

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then Mr. Sanity why don't you give us your version of all the czars? We shall wait patiently..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you dont have the capacity to realize that czar is just a term given to the guy who is put in charge of somthing then i cant really explain it to you, and obama did not originate using the term czar in this manner.
Click to expand...


go ahead a try. Pretend I'm ten years old. Put it in it's simplest terms.. Do the communist first. Van Jones.


----------



## noose4

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> well then Mr. Sanity why don't you give us your version of all the czars? We shall wait patiently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont have the capacity to realize that czar is just a term given to the guy who is put in charge of somthing then i cant really explain it to you, and obama did not originate using the term czar in this manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go ahead a try. Pretend I'm ten years old. Put it in it's simplest terms.. Do the communist first. Van Jones.
Click to expand...


cant educate the unteachable.


----------



## WillowTree

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont have the capacity to realize that czar is just a term given to the guy who is put in charge of somthing then i cant really explain it to you, and obama did not originate using the term czar in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead a try. Pretend I'm ten years old. Put it in it's simplest terms.. Do the communist first. Van Jones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cant educate the unteachable.
Click to expand...


it's just easier to say you cannot defend the indefensible. We'll all understand.


----------



## Zona

hjmick said:


> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF4PbqJsRH4]YouTube - Glenn Beck LOSES IT (Radio Show Freak-Out)[/ame]

Oh and its up to 46 sponsors who left him now.  Lets see how it plays out.  He has a huge audience.  It seems there are a lot of idiots there watching fox.

Fox viewers still believe there were WMD's and Iraq had something to do with 9/11.  Speaking of idiots, Sarah Palin is asking her "friends" to watch him because she thinks he is a great American.  That should say it all for logical thinking people.


----------



## Zona

eagleseven said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
Click to expand...


You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)

He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.


----------



## Dr.House

noose4 said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


The same could be said for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi and Chuckie Schumer and Charlie Rangel...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
Click to expand...


I think the President proved to the whole country that he's a racist when he stated on National tv he didn't have the facts of the case but the Cambridge police were stupid for arresting his black friend.  You can't sit in Rev. Wright's church for 20 years and not adopt the same way of thinking...  It came back to haunt him.


----------



## WillowTree

Big Black Dog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the President proved to the whole country that he's a racist when he stated on National tv he didn't have the facts of the case but the Cambridge police were stupid for arresting his black friend.  You can't sit in Rev. Wright's church for 20 years and not adopt the same way of thinking...  *It came back to haunt him.*
Click to expand...


You mean his chickens are roosting?


----------



## eagleseven

The's President cannot be racist, because he is black.

He's self-admittedly _racialist._


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I have a thread  for people that have a strong negative opinion  of Glenn Beck,  here are the sample videos , complete beck shows not creatively edited clips .

Please explain what is wrong with  what he says, note the time and 
video that you have a problem with and bring your facts  to refute 
Beck statements and prove they are lies ,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453581-post4.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453589-post5.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453592-post6.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453593-post7.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453600-post8.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453602-post9.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1455009-post51.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1460058-post74.html


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
Click to expand...

once again zo na claims an impossible number of sponsors


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once again zo na claims an impossible number of sponsors
Click to expand...


Even odds that she's related to Kerry Won Ohio....


----------



## HUGGY

WillowTree said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because he is target number one. he is exposing the obama team for the communist/marxist regime it is. they cannot stand truth.
Click to expand...


Ya...communist/Marxist.....Ya that's the ticket.... It's like asking somebody when they stopped beating thier wife.  They can't fight it.  It's perfect!

Willow...If that's your real name... Why do you hate america?  And don't flip stupid.  Every bit of energy you apply to this messageboard is dedicated to negativity.  Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> once again zo na claims an impossible number of sponsors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even odds that she's related to Kerry Won Ohio....
Click to expand...

Both have oriental sounding names.


----------



## eagleseven

HUGGY said:


> Ya...communist/Marxist.....Ya that's the ticket.... It's like asking somebody when they stopped beating thier wife.  They can't fight it.  It's perfect!
> 
> Willow...If that's your real name... Why do you hate america?  And don't flip stupid.  Every bit of energy you apply to this messageboard is dedicated to negativity.  Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.


Did you forget?






*Socialism as a movement was started by the IWA in 1864, led by Mr. Marx and Mr. Eccarius. They had their first political breakthrough by forming the German Social Democracy Party in 1875.*

*Thus, all modern forms of socialism, including Social Democracies, can be traced back to Karl Marx.*


Don't be ashamed, own up to your intellectual heritage.


----------



## KittenKoder

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



The answer is pretty simple, his ratings (like most media) were slacking, so they needed to drum up some new viewers. So, they leaked out some information at a perfect time (the number of advertisers who, for some reason or other, chose to change time slots) thus creating a faux outrage. This outrage caused chatter on the internet, driving his ratings sky high. It's a new tactic that has proven successful for many other shows, Rush Limbaugh was a glowing success of this tactic, so is any newscast that shows Obama speeches.


----------



## Zona

Big Black Dog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course.  You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching.  His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist.  46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show.  The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the President proved to the whole country that he's a racist when he stated on National tv he didn't have the facts of the case but the Cambridge police were stupid for arresting his black friend.  You can't sit in Rev. Wright's church for 20 years and not adopt the same way of thinking...  It came back to haunt him.
Click to expand...


Well, it seems like 46 sponsors of Beck disagree.  These are huge sponsors by the way, but you go ahead and keep thinking what you are told.


----------



## Zona

HUGGY said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because he is target number one. he is exposing the obama team for the communist/marxist regime it is. they cannot stand truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...communist/Marxist.....Ya that's the ticket.... It's like asking somebody when they stopped beating thier wife.  They can't fight it.  It's perfect!
> 
> Willow...If that's your real name... Why do you hate america?  And don't flip stupid.  Every bit of energy you apply to this messageboard is dedicated to negativity.  Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
Click to expand...


This has to be the post of the week.  Very nicely said and lets see if you get a response.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding of course. You of course know why everyone is talking about him...(but I am sure his audience is not growing, he already had a huge bunch of Fox idiots watching. His base is not growing.)
> 
> He called the president a racist. 46 sponsors didn't agree and pulled their advertisements from his show. The problem is, they didn't leave Fox so Beck will be fine eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the President proved to the whole country that he's a racist when he stated on National tv he didn't have the facts of the case but the Cambridge police were stupid for arresting his black friend. You can't sit in Rev. Wright's church for 20 years and not adopt the same way of thinking... It came back to haunt him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it seems like 46 sponsors of Beck disagree. These are huge sponsors by the way, but you go ahead and keep thinking what you are told.
Click to expand...

and you have yet to prove any one of those on that list ever HAD spots on becks show


or that some of them dont still have spots


----------



## eagleseven

Zona said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> because he is target number one. he is exposing the obama team for the communist/marxist regime it is. they cannot stand truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...communist/Marxist.....Ya that's the ticket.... It's like asking somebody when they stopped beating thier wife.  They can't fight it.  It's perfect!
> 
> Willow...If that's your real name... Why do you hate america?  And don't flip stupid.  Every bit of energy you apply to this messageboard is dedicated to negativity.  Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has to be the post of the week.  Very nicely said and lets see if you get a response.
Click to expand...


Open your eyes, dimwit. You missed my response...

I'll quote it for ya!



eagleseven said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...communist/Marxist.....Ya that's the ticket.... It's like asking somebody when they stopped beating thier wife.  They can't fight it.  It's perfect!
> 
> Willow...If that's your real name... Why do you hate america?  And don't flip stupid.  Every bit of energy you apply to this messageboard is dedicated to negativity.  Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism as a movement was started by the IWA in 1864, led by Mr. Marx and Mr. Eccarius. They had their first political breakthrough by forming the German Social Democracy Party in 1875.*
> 
> *Thus, all modern forms of socialism, including Social Democracies, can be traced back to Karl Marx.*
> 
> 
> Don't be ashamed, own up to your intellectual heritage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Well, it seems like 46 sponsors of Beck disagree.  These are huge sponsors by the way, but you go ahead and keep thinking what you are told.



You do realize that in  order to be a sponsor of Beck, they actually have to sponsor him to begin with right?

It's not like this hasnt been pointed out to you before. Now your just being dishonest.


----------



## bigtoad

HUGGY said:


> Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.



They left me alone...which is exactly what I want from government.  I'm a grown man and do not request the government to do anything for me unless it's required of them by the constitution.

I was told by the dems that my taxes wouldn't go up over and over and over...then the first thing the Obama administration did was jack up the taxes on my smokes by a huge amount.  

Now, before the posts saying "well, you shouldn't smoke anyway" start...As an "average American" ...that's my choice, and as long as it's legal, it's not up to anyone else and certainly not up to a federal government that manipulates the tax code on items it decides that it does not like.


----------



## bigtoad

And for the actual thread topic...as I write this, the top four threads in this forum have Beck's name in the subject. 
I remember seeing him when he was a nobody on that little Headline News channel.  Love him or hate him...he seems to be doing pretty well for himself now.
It seems like the more that a group of people try to demonize something or someone, the more popular they become.


----------



## JW Frogen

Glenn Beck gives me hope, one can be a fanatical ideologue and still get great ratings and make lots of fanatical mullah.


----------



## Zoom-boing

noose4 said:


> *if you dont have the capacity to realize that czar is just a term given to the guy who is put in charge of somthing* then i cant really explain it to you, and obama did not originate using the term czar in this manner.



Not 'put in charge' of something.  Exercising _great authority or power_.  

czar &#8211; noun
1. 	an emperor or king.
2. 	(often initial capital letter) the former emperor of Russia.
3. 	an autocratic ruler or leader.
4. 	*any person exercising great authority or power in a particular field*:

These czars were subject to no vetting process and were hand-picked and appointed by Obama, they answer to no one but Obama, they can not be brought before congress to be questioned on anything, and they have untold authority and power. Self-admitted communists have this power; these people are radicals.  And you're ok with it all?

Have you even looked into their backgrounds?  Jones, Emanuel, Sunstein, Holdren, Lloyd, etc.  Do some homework and open your mind and your eyes.


----------



## HUGGY

bigtoad said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They left me alone...which is exactly what I want from government.  I'm a grown man and do not request the government to do anything for me unless it's required of them by the constitution.
> 
> I was told by the dems that my taxes wouldn't go up over and over and over...then the first thing the Obama administration did was jack up the taxes on my smokes by a huge amount.
> 
> Now, before the posts saying "well, you shouldn't smoke anyway" start...As an "average American" ...that's my choice, and as long as it's legal, it's not up to anyone else and certainly not up to a federal government that manipulates the tax code on items it decides that it does not like.
Click to expand...


You are a fool.  They didn't leave you alone.  While you were dissengaged they took away your choices of ownership in media...local tv stations have all been bought up... they caused the finanacial meltdown by deregulation.  Credit cards are now loan sharks..  while you were sleeping medicine ..you know ...the pharms...can legaly steal.  and on and on...

Oil makes billion yet they got billions in handouts on top of thier profits and with a little manipulation got the barrel price over a hundred and we got fucked at the pump.  How'd that "do nothing" work for ya?  I could go on all day ...

Like I said ...you are a fool..an ignorant one at that.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems like 46 sponsors of Beck disagree.  These are huge sponsors by the way, but you go ahead and keep thinking what you are told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that in  order to be a sponsor of Beck, they actually have to sponsor him to begin with right?
> 
> It's not like this hasnt been pointed out to you before. Now your just being dishonest.
Click to expand...




Total number of companies that refuse to have ads run on Glenn Beck: 48 

To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News:
&#8226;Allergan (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Ally Bank/GMAC Financial Services (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Ancestry.com (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Applebee&#8217;s (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Ashley Furniture (added 8/28/09)
&#8226;AT&T (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Bank of America (added 8/25/09) ***
&#8226;Bell & Howell (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Best Buy (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Blaine Labs (anti-fungal & scar treatments) (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Brez (anti-snoring strips) by Airware Inc. (added 8/21/09)
&#8226;Broadview Security (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Campbell&#8217;s Soup Co. (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Clorox (added 8/23/09)
&#8226;Closing.com (Closing Corp.) (added 8/28/09) (read statement here)
&#8226;CVS (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;DirecTV (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;DITECH (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Elations Co. (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Farmers Insurance
&#8226;FreeCreditReport.com/Experian (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;GEICO
&#8226;General Mills (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Healthy Choice (owned by CongAgra)
&#8226;Johnson & Johnson (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;KRAFT Foods (added 8/20/09) (read statement here)
&#8226;Lawyers.com (owned by LexisNexis)
&#8226;Lowe&#8217;s (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Men&#8217;s Wearhouse
&#8226;NutriSystem (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Procter & Gamble
&#8226;Progressive Insurance
&#8226;Radio Shack
&#8226;Re-Bath (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Regions Financial Corporation (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Roche
&#8226;Sanof-Aventis
&#8226;Sargento Cheese
&#8226;S.C. Johnson*
&#8226;Sprint (added 8/23/09)
&#8226;SAM (Store and Move) (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;State Farm Insurance
&#8226;Travelers Insurance (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Travelocity
&#8226;UPS (added 8/23/09)**
&#8226;Verizon Wireless (added 8/21/09)
&#8226;Vonage (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Walmart (added 8/17/09)
* [I am seeing conflicting data regarding S.C. Johnson.  There are multiple responses from this company floating around now.  I am noting this, for now, until I can sort it out.]

** [UPS has actually pulled all ads from the Fox News Channel.  However, they note that this departure from FNC may only be temporary.]

**** [Bank of America stated that any ads that were run during Glenn Beck were a mistake and should not have been there in the first place.  They promise not to let this happen again.]*

Your back up is Dive Con?
Just sad.

List of Glenn Beck Sponsors/Advertisers: Dropped & Remaining « Another War of Jenkins' Ear

Please comment.


----------



## Zona

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l40a6xPEzsM]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I Was A Dirtbag & Liar But I'm Not Now!"[/ame]

I think he should run for office.  He would represent the republican party perfectly.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I Was A Dirtbag & Liar But I'm Not Now!"
> 
> I think he should run for office.  He would represent the republican party perfectly.



Naw ... he's more like Obama from that stand point. False hope and all that nonsense.

However, you are such a tool, you do realize that even posting a clip of him increases his ratings ...


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona ... damn ... just realized how much of a moron you *really* are! I just read most of your list and ... well ... he never had most of those airing ads during his show in the first place. You are a tool. I never thought I'd meet one online, most of you tools just veg in front of the TV ... who taught you to turn on your computer?


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I Was A Dirtbag & Liar But I'm Not Now!"
> 
> I think he should run for office.  He would represent the republican party perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw ... he's more like Obama from that stand point. False hope and all that nonsense.
> 
> However, you are such a tool, you do realize that even posting a clip of him increases his ratings ...
Click to expand...


A couple things.  His rating mean nothing without sponsors.  You do realize this right?  People can watch all day but without sponsors, Fox doesn't make money.  Unfortunately, the sponsors didn't pull from fox completly, but understand this, UPS just did.  They are pulling from Fox completly.  Let see if this trend continues, but if it does, like I said, Beck and links from you tube...lol...wont matter.  He will be gone. 

1.  If other sponsors do what UPS did, it will make a difference.
2.  If they don't, Beck will be fine.

I will post a link of the UPS thing soon.  I want to confirm it not just from one source.


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona ... damn ... just realized how much of a moron you *really* are! I just read most of your list and ... well ... he never had most of those airing ads during his show in the first place. You are a tool. I never thought I'd meet one online, most of you tools just veg in front of the TV ... who taught you to turn on your computer?



To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News:

*** [Bank of America stated that any ads that were run during Glenn Beck were a mistake and should not have been there in the first place. They promise not to let this happen again.]


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I Was A Dirtbag & Liar But I'm Not Now!"
> 
> I think he should run for office.  He would represent the republican party perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw ... he's more like Obama from that stand point. False hope and all that nonsense.
> 
> However, you are such a tool, you do realize that even posting a clip of him increases his ratings ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple things.  His rating mean nothing without sponsors.  You do realize this right?  People can watch all day but without sponsors, Fox doesn't make money.  Unfortunately, the sponsors didn't pull from fox completly, but understand this, UPS just did.  They are pulling from Fox completly.  Let see if this trend continues, but if it does, like I said, Beck and links from you tube...lol...wont matter.  He will be gone.
> 
> 1.  If other sponsors do what UPS did, it will make a difference.
> 2.  If they don't, Beck will be fine.
> 
> I will post a link of the UPS thing soon.  I want to confirm it not just from one source.
Click to expand...


No, ratings are everything, and he hasn't lost sponsors and most of those on the list have never advertised during his show anyhow.

Merchandising, DVDs, etc. are influenced by ratings as well, as long as those continue to go up, he will make a fortune. In ten years from now you will find something else about him to rant about.

Obama *is* a racist fool.


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw ... he's more like Obama from that stand point. False hope and all that nonsense.
> 
> However, you are such a tool, you do realize that even posting a clip of him increases his ratings ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things.  His rating mean nothing without sponsors.  You do realize this right?  People can watch all day but without sponsors, Fox doesn't make money.  Unfortunately, the sponsors didn't pull from fox completly, but understand this, UPS just did.  They are pulling from Fox completly.  Let see if this trend continues, but if it does, like I said, Beck and links from you tube...lol...wont matter.  He will be gone.
> 
> 1.  If other sponsors do what UPS did, it will make a difference.
> 2.  If they don't, Beck will be fine.
> 
> I will post a link of the UPS thing soon.  I want to confirm it not just from one source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ratings are everything, and he hasn't lost sponsors and most of those on the list have never advertised during his show anyhow.
> 
> Merchandising, DVDs, etc. are influenced by ratings as well, as long as those continue to go up, he will make a fortune. In ten years from now you will find something else about him to rant about.
> 
> Obama *is* a racist fool.
Click to expand...


To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News.

Hopefully they start pulling from fox.

If you cant follow this, let me know.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things.  His rating mean nothing without sponsors.  You do realize this right?  People can watch all day but without sponsors, Fox doesn't make money.  Unfortunately, the sponsors didn't pull from fox completly, but understand this, UPS just did.  They are pulling from Fox completly.  Let see if this trend continues, but if it does, like I said, Beck and links from you tube...lol...wont matter.  He will be gone.
> 
> 1.  If other sponsors do what UPS did, it will make a difference.
> 2.  If they don't, Beck will be fine.
> 
> I will post a link of the UPS thing soon.  I want to confirm it not just from one source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, ratings are everything, and he hasn't lost sponsors and most of those on the list have never advertised during his show anyhow.
> 
> Merchandising, DVDs, etc. are influenced by ratings as well, as long as those continue to go up, he will make a fortune. In ten years from now you will find something else about him to rant about.
> 
> Obama *is* a racist fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News.
> 
> Hopefully they start pulling from fox.
> 
> If you cant follow this, let me know.
Click to expand...


 You are dense.


----------



## Avatar4321

I dont know why it's so difficult to understand that in order for them to pull ads, they have to buy ads to begin with. Its not a difficult concept


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems like 46 sponsors of Beck disagree.  These are huge sponsors by the way, but you go ahead and keep thinking what you are told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that in  order to be a sponsor of Beck, they actually have to sponsor him to begin with right?
> 
> It's not like this hasnt been pointed out to you before. Now your just being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of companies that refuse to have ads run on Glenn Beck: 48
> 
> To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News:
> &#8226;Allergan (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;Ally Bank/GMAC Financial Services (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;Ancestry.com (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Applebee&#8217;s (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;Ashley Furniture (added 8/28/09)
> &#8226;AT&T (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Bank of America (added 8/25/09) ***
> &#8226;Bell & Howell (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;Best Buy (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;Blaine Labs (anti-fungal & scar treatments) (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Brez (anti-snoring strips) by Airware Inc. (added 8/21/09)
> &#8226;Broadview Security (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;Campbell&#8217;s Soup Co. (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Clorox (added 8/23/09)
> &#8226;Closing.com (Closing Corp.) (added 8/28/09) (read statement here)
> &#8226;CVS (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;DirecTV (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;DITECH (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Elations Co. (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Farmers Insurance
> &#8226;FreeCreditReport.com/Experian (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;GEICO
> &#8226;General Mills (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;Healthy Choice (owned by CongAgra)
> &#8226;Johnson & Johnson (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;KRAFT Foods (added 8/20/09) (read statement here)
> &#8226;Lawyers.com (owned by LexisNexis)
> &#8226;Lowe&#8217;s (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Men&#8217;s Wearhouse
> &#8226;NutriSystem (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Procter & Gamble
> &#8226;Progressive Insurance
> &#8226;Radio Shack
> &#8226;Re-Bath (added 8/17/09)
> &#8226;Regions Financial Corporation (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;Roche
> &#8226;Sanof-Aventis
> &#8226;Sargento Cheese
> &#8226;S.C. Johnson*
> &#8226;Sprint (added 8/23/09)
> &#8226;SAM (Store and Move) (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;State Farm Insurance
> &#8226;Travelers Insurance (added 8/27/09)
> &#8226;Travelocity
> &#8226;UPS (added 8/23/09)**
> &#8226;Verizon Wireless (added 8/21/09)
> &#8226;Vonage (added 8/24/09)
> &#8226;Walmart (added 8/17/09)
> * [I am seeing conflicting data regarding S.C. Johnson.  There are multiple responses from this company floating around now.  I am noting this, for now, until I can sort it out.]
> 
> ** [UPS has actually pulled all ads from the Fox News Channel.  However, they note that this departure from FNC may only be temporary.]
> 
> **** [Bank of America stated that any ads that were run during Glenn Beck were a mistake and should not have been there in the first place.  They promise not to let this happen again.]*
> 
> Your back up is Dive Con?
> Just sad.
> 
> List of Glenn Beck Sponsors/Advertisers: Dropped & Remaining « Another War of Jenkins' Ear
> 
> Please comment.
Click to expand...

my "back up" is that there is no fucking way ALL those companies had ads on Becks show
as it would be IMPOSSIBLE to run that many ads in ONE 1 hour show


----------



## Avatar4321

And I would point out that I've seen Verizon ads on Glenn's show all week. So i highly doubt they've pulled the ads when they are still advertising.

Is there any actual facts to this list or are people just placing names on it just to place names on it?


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> And I would point out that I've seen Verizon ads on Glenn's show all week. So i highly doubt they've pulled the ads when they are still advertising.
> 
> Is there any actual facts to this list or are people just placing names on it just to place names on it?



He's just making it up and adding random names to the list, he's not even bright enough to find out that some of the others on that list are also negotiating prices for time slots right now.


----------



## Dr.House

KittenKoder said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would point out that I've seen Verizon ads on Glenn's show all week. So i highly doubt they've pulled the ads when they are still advertising.
> 
> Is there any actual facts to this list or are people just placing names on it just to place names on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just making it up and adding random names to the list, he's not even bright enough to find out that some of the others on that list are also negotiating prices for time slots right now.
Click to expand...


I think Zona is a girl...  Has kind of a reputation on Algore's interwebs...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would point out that I've seen Verizon ads on Glenn's show all week. So i highly doubt they've pulled the ads when they are still advertising.
> 
> Is there any actual facts to this list or are people just placing names on it just to place names on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just making it up and adding random names to the list, he's not even bright enough to find out that some of the others on that list are also negotiating prices for time slots right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Zona is a girl...  Has kind of a reputation on Algore's interwebs...
Click to expand...


----------



## goldcatt

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would point out that I've seen Verizon ads on Glenn's show all week. So i highly doubt they've pulled the ads when they are still advertising.
> 
> Is there any actual facts to this list or are people just placing names on it just to place names on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just making it up and adding random names to the list, he's not even bright enough to find out that some of the others on that list are also negotiating prices for time slots right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Zona is a girl...  Has kind of a reputation on Algore's interwebs...
Click to expand...


Bad Dr. House!


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just making it up and adding random names to the list, he's not even bright enough to find out that some of the others on that list are also negotiating prices for time slots right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Zona is a girl...  Has kind of a reputation on Algore's interwebs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad Dr. House!
Click to expand...

no, thats a good thing


----------



## goldcatt

DiveCon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Zona is a girl...  Has kind of a reputation on Algore's interwebs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Dr. House!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thats a good thing
Click to expand...


I was being facetious. Hence the rolling laughing super-facetious smiley.


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Dr. House!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, thats a good thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being facetious. Hence the rolling laughing super-facetious smiley.
Click to expand...

i know


----------



## bigtoad

HUGGY said:


> bigtoad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They left me alone...which is exactly what I want from government.  I'm a grown man and do not request the government to do anything for me unless it's required of them by the constitution.
> 
> I was told by the dems that my taxes wouldn't go up over and over and over...then the first thing the Obama administration did was jack up the taxes on my smokes by a huge amount.
> 
> Now, before the posts saying "well, you shouldn't smoke anyway" start...As an "average American" ...that's my choice, and as long as it's legal, it's not up to anyone else and certainly not up to a federal government that manipulates the tax code on items it decides that it does not like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fool.  They didn't leave you alone.  While you were dissengaged they took away your choices of ownership in media...local tv stations have all been bought up... they caused the finanacial meltdown by deregulation.  Credit cards are now loan sharks..  while you were sleeping medicine ..you know ...the pharms...can legaly steal.  and on and on...
> 
> Oil makes billion yet they got billions in handouts on top of thier profits and with a little manipulation got the barrel price over a hundred and we got fucked at the pump.  How'd that "do nothing" work for ya?  I could go on all day ...
> 
> Like I said ...you are a fool..an ignorant one at that.
Click to expand...



So basically, the republican party owns media, the country's finances, credit card companies, "the pharms" and oil.  I wasn't aware they had all that authority...how long have I been asleep?


----------



## eagleseven

HUGGY said:


> You are a fool.  They didn't leave you alone.  While you were dissengaged they took away your choices of ownership in media...local tv stations have all been bought up... they caused the finanacial meltdown by deregulation.  Credit cards are now loan sharks..  while you were sleeping medicine ..you know ...the pharms...can legaly steal.  and on and on...
> 
> Oil makes billion yet they got billions in handouts on top of thier profits and with a little manipulation got the barrel price over a hundred and we got fucked at the pump.  How'd that "do nothing" work for ya?  I could go on all day ..


Let me see...everything that ever went wrong in the last 20 years was caused by the *evil, scheming Republicans.*

And yet, those evil Republicans with their conspiracies and schemes lost complete control of government in 2008? 


*P.S. Bush did not eliminate the roughly 5,000 pages of financial regulation in the Code of Federal Regulation (see Titles 12, 16, and 17). "The Deregulation of the Bush years" is a liberal myth.*


----------



## HUGGY

eagleseven said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fool.  They didn't leave you alone.  While you were dissengaged they took away your choices of ownership in media...local tv stations have all been bought up... they caused the finanacial meltdown by deregulation.  Credit cards are now loan sharks..  while you were sleeping medicine ..you know ...the pharms...can legaly steal.  and on and on...
> 
> Oil makes billion yet they got billions in handouts on top of thier profits and with a little manipulation got the barrel price over a hundred and we got fucked at the pump.  How'd that "do nothing" work for ya?  I could go on all day ..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see...everything that ever went wrong in the last 20 years was caused by the *evil, scheming Republicans.*
> 
> And yet, those evil Republicans with their conspiracies and schemes lost complete control of government in 2008?
> 
> 
> *P.S. Bush did not eliminate the roughly 5,000 pages of financial regulation in the Code of Federal Regulation (see Titles 12, 16, and 17). "The Deregulation of the Bush years" is a liberal myth.*
Click to expand...


*And yet, those evil Republicans with their conspiracies and schemes lost complete control of government in 2008? 
*

The neo cons can't buy or control enough media to hide the fact that they are bat shit crazy traitors.  In spite of the dwindling droves of dumbed down morons that still claim alliegence to these vampires and gouls the growing majority of americans have finaly seen through the fear mongering....and want a better america..


----------



## ba1614

What the fuck are you people talking about? The media is a big reason why Obama is president!


----------



## HUGGY

ba1614 said:


> What the fuck are you people talking about? The media is a big reason why Obama is president!



I'm sure you think your avatar is humorous.  I don't.  You obviously don't know why Obama got elected.

Obama is very intelligent.  He set up a true grass roots internet donation machine that provided the vast bulk of his money to make his run.  As usual a neo con doesn't get it.

He caught the neo cons flat footed.

The "media" is owned lock stock and barrel by international interlocked corporations.  What is funny is that an idiot like you doesn't know his "media" isn't even run by americans any more.

A moron like you just stares at the tube mindless of who writes the checks and suprisingly calls the shots and provides the tune your infomodels dance to.

Oh...why am I wasting my time with you.  Hopefully your tv heros will go completely wack and tell you lemmings to step out in front of buses.


----------



## ba1614

HUGGY said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you people talking about? The media is a big reason why Obama is president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think your avatar is humorous.  I don't.  You obviously don't know why Obama got elected.
> 
> Obama is very intelligent.  He set up a true grass roots internet donation machine that provided the vast bulk of his money to make his run.  As usual a neo con doesn't get it.
> 
> He caught the neo cons flat footed.
> 
> The "media" is owned lock stock and barrel by international interlocked corporations.  What is funny is that an idiot like you doesn't know his "media" isn't even run by americans any more.
> 
> A moron like you just stares at the tube mindless of who writes the checks and suprisingly calls the shots and provides the tune your infomodels dance to.
> 
> Oh...why am I wasting my time with you.  Hopefully your tv heros will go completely wack and tell you lemmings to step out in front of buses.
Click to expand...


 What's wrong with the avatar? and rest assured I don't give a fuck that you don't find it humorous.

 I agree that he caught the right flat footed, and changed how the internet will be used in elections going forward. I give him and his campaign full marks for having the foresight to see the potential in campaigning on the internet.

 I admittedly don't know the ownership structure of most modern media. But I do know what I read and see, and in my life, which covers quite a few elections, (I've always been interested), I have never seen anyone receive positive press like obama did in his campaigns against Hillary, and McCain. They made him a rockstar like no candidate I can remember.
 His press conferences and interviews have been rife with soft questions, and is very rarely challenged by most in the press.
 The majority of MSM was/is easy on, and positive for, him. I'm not sure that's even debatable.


----------



## HUGGY

ba1614 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you people talking about? The media is a big reason why Obama is president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think your avatar is humorous.  I don't.  You obviously don't know why Obama got elected.
> 
> Obama is very intelligent.  He set up a true grass roots internet donation machine that provided the vast bulk of his money to make his run.  As usual a neo con doesn't get it.
> 
> He caught the neo cons flat footed.
> 
> The "media" is owned lock stock and barrel by international interlocked corporations.  What is funny is that an idiot like you doesn't know his "media" isn't even run by americans any more.
> 
> A moron like you just stares at the tube mindless of who writes the checks and suprisingly calls the shots and provides the tune your infomodels dance to.
> 
> Oh...why am I wasting my time with you.  Hopefully your tv heros will go completely wack and tell you lemmings to step out in front of buses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the avatar? and rest assured I don't give a fuck that you don't find it humorous.
> 
> I agree that he caught the right flat footed, and changed how the internet will be used in elections going forward. I give him and his campaign full marks for having the foresight to see the potential in campaigning on the internet.
> 
> I admittedly don't know the ownership structure of most modern media. But I do know what I read and see, and in my life, which covers quite a few elections, (I've always been interested), I have never seen anyone receive positive press like obama did in his campaigns against Hillary, and McCain. They made him a rockstar like no candidate I can remember.
> His press conferences and interviews have been rife with soft questions, and is very rarely challenged by most in the press.
> The majority of MSM was/is easy on, and positive for, him. I'm not sure that's even debatable.
Click to expand...


I appreciate you addressing my points in spite of the rude manner I presented them.  I missunderestimated you.

I don't think the Rev Wright nor the Ayers BS were media coddling.  My take on it, and try to keep in mind I am not a Dem but an old school Repub, is that Obama looked good for the simplest of explainations.  He simply looks good on camera and almost always speaks intelligently in a manner that gets his message across to the average american.  McCain spoke and acted irradically ... Postponing his campaign to solve the financial crisis?WTF???? Then there was Sara.  Most americans, and rightlt so, think of her as an opportunistic imbecile.  Thinking of the possibility of her in the white house still gives me the heebie geebies.

ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?


----------



## AllieBaba

noose4 said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


The left always says that about anyone who puts them in their place. It's their way of attempting to marginalize a population they want to silence.


----------



## goldcatt

I don't care for Beck, I don't watch him, and that's the end of it as far as I'm concerned. I used to watch him on Headline News sometimes, but I don't like his new schtick. It's that simple, really. I suppose he's a convenient bogeyman for some, but at the end of the day it's just another corporate infotainment TV show and whatever he says has nothing to do with the real world. If it bothers you, turn it off.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> I appreciate you addressing my points in spite of the rude manner I presented them.  I missunderestimated you.
> 
> I don't think the Rev Wright nor the Ayers BS were media coddling.  My take on it, and try to keep in mind I am not a Dem but an old school Repub, is that Obama looked good for the simplest of explainations.  He simply looks good on camera and almost always speaks intelligently in a manner that gets his message across to the average american.  McCain spoke and acted irradically ... Postponing his campaign to solve the financial crisis?WTF???? Then there was Sara.  Most americans, and rightlt so, think of her as an opportunistic imbecile.  Thinking of the possibility of her in the white house still gives me the heebie geebies.
> 
> ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
> MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
> Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?



When exactly did the media address Rev. Wright or the Ayers facts? Most people still have no freakin clue that Obama started his political career in the home a radical terrorist. Why? Because the media ignored it. The only people who know a thing about it are those who paid attention to the so called "hate" radio who actually did the job the media is supposed to.

And if you are worried about all these non-Americans owning the media, I cant imagine why you support Obama, the candidate they chose.


----------



## ba1614

HUGGY said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you think your avatar is humorous.  I don't.  You obviously don't know why Obama got elected.
> 
> Obama is very intelligent.  He set up a true grass roots internet donation machine that provided the vast bulk of his money to make his run.  As usual a neo con doesn't get it.
> 
> He caught the neo cons flat footed.
> 
> The "media" is owned lock stock and barrel by international interlocked corporations.  What is funny is that an idiot like you doesn't know his "media" isn't even run by americans any more.
> 
> A moron like you just stares at the tube mindless of who writes the checks and suprisingly calls the shots and provides the tune your infomodels dance to.
> 
> Oh...why am I wasting my time with you.  Hopefully your tv heros will go completely wack and tell you lemmings to step out in front of buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the avatar? and rest assured I don't give a fuck that you don't find it humorous.
> 
> I agree that he caught the right flat footed, and changed how the internet will be used in elections going forward. I give him and his campaign full marks for having the foresight to see the potential in campaigning on the internet.
> 
> I admittedly don't know the ownership structure of most modern media. But I do know what I read and see, and in my life, which covers quite a few elections, (I've always been interested), I have never seen anyone receive positive press like obama did in his campaigns against Hillary, and McCain. They made him a rockstar like no candidate I can remember.
> His press conferences and interviews have been rife with soft questions, and is very rarely challenged by most in the press.
> The majority of MSM was/is easy on, and positive for, him. I'm not sure that's even debatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate you addressing my points in spite of the rude manner I presented them.  I missunderestimated you.
> 
> I don't think the Rev Wright nor the Ayers BS were media coddling.  My take on it, and try to keep in mind I am not a Dem but an old school Repub, is that Obama looked good for the simplest of explainations.  He simply looks good on camera and almost always speaks intelligently in a manner that gets his message across to the average american.  McCain spoke and acted irradically ... Postponing his campaign to solve the financial crisis?WTF???? Then there was Sara.  Most americans, and rightlt so, think of her as an opportunistic imbecile.  Thinking of the possibility of her in the white house still gives me the heebie geebies.
> 
> ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
> MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
> Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?
Click to expand...


 Thanks, it wasn't easy.

 I'll certainly concede that it wasn't very difficult to look appealing after the last few years, and with the way, (imo), the McCain campaign floundered around.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you addressing my points in spite of the rude manner I presented them.  I missunderestimated you.
> 
> I don't think the Rev Wright nor the Ayers BS were media coddling.  My take on it, and try to keep in mind I am not a Dem but an old school Repub, is that Obama looked good for the simplest of explainations.  He simply looks good on camera and almost always speaks intelligently in a manner that gets his message across to the average american.  McCain spoke and acted irradically ... Postponing his campaign to solve the financial crisis?WTF???? Then there was Sara.  Most americans, and rightlt so, think of her as an opportunistic imbecile.  Thinking of the possibility of her in the white house still gives me the heebie geebies.
> 
> ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
> MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
> Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When exactly did the media address Rev. Wright or the Ayers facts? Most people still have no freakin clue that Obama started his political career in the home a radical terrorist. Why? Because the media ignored it. The only people who know a thing about it are those who paid attention to the so called "hate" radio who actually did the job the media is supposed to.
> 
> And if you are worried about all these non-Americans owning the media, I cant imagine why you support Obama, the candidate they chose.
Click to expand...


We live in two separate realities.  It is difficult to debate someone that believes in and comunicates with invisible all powerful entities holding you hostage for his/her/its forgiveness.  That said...

Your definition of "facts" has worn thin.  The main problem with them is they are not true.  The media went after Obama wth a vengence on Wright and Ayers.  Your "facts" were not presented in the media blitz because the media tries to obscure the truth without ruining thier own credibility with obvious lies.  Half truths OK..out right lies not so good.

I support Obama first because he is The President of The United States Of America.  This fact doesn't mean much to a hater of america like youself but being a loyal american it does not go un-noticed to me.

I am a small business entrepeneur and know that single payer health care is critical to my business's future as well as our countries uphill struggle out of our financial crisis.

Obama took a stand on health care reform early on and I was all ears.  Considering the alternative as I explained earlier there was no other choice.

As far as the big financial crisis he was handed off I have a fairly informed view but I have to defer to people that are smarter than I on those issues.  I have to hope he is doing the best he can.  He is only the president.  I am sure he is smarter than Mcain.  I am sure if McCain croaked Palin would have been worse than useless.

Yes I am worried about non americans controlling our media and the information or lack of that they present and missrepresent.  I believe that Obama won despite an all out attempt to persuade otherwise.  I can raise one clear example ..that is the hundreds of millions the HMO's and Pharms have spent fighting change in that arena.  They virtually control "the message" and would have saved a truckload of money if McCain had won.

They failed and as earlier presented underestimated Obamas intelligence and the will of the average american.  

As far as a "Rerpublican" candidate...there hasn't been a true one since Goldwater ran.  All the others since have been neo cons with no regard for average americans.  You call yourselves republicans with as much authority as the driver of a stolen car.


----------



## eagleseven

HUGGY said:


> ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
> MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
> Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?


You do realize GE has bought and paid for the Democrat party, right? This is why nearly every MSNBC talking head is kissing Obama's ass...GE stands to make BIG profits from Obama's "Green Jobs" initiative.

In short, American media is controlled by these two men, who are politically opposed to eachother.

Jeffery Immelt, Chairman and CEO of GE, a multinational worth $800 billion. GE owns all of NBC, and about 1/3 of television and radio channels.





Rupert Murdoch, Chairman and CEO of News Corp, a multinational worth $50 billion. News Corp owns all of FOX, and 1/3 of television and radio channels.


----------



## HUGGY

eagleseven said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC owned by Disney owned by the Japoneeeez
> MSNBC owned by GE (Board interlocked with several international corps boards) Oh ya they make weapons..war is real good for them
> Fox..Murdock sells influence..oh ya did I mention he is not an american?
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize GE has bought and paid for the Democrat party, right? This is why nearly every MSNBC talking head is kissing Obama's ass...GE stands to make BIG profits from Obama's "Green Jobs" initiative.
> 
> In short, American media is controlled by these two men, who are politically opposed to eachother.
> 
> Jeffery Immelt, Chairman and CEO of GE, a multinational worth $800 billion. GE owns all of NBC, and about 1/3 of television and radio channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupert Murdoch, Chairman and CEO of News Corp, a multinational worth $50 billion. News Corp owns all of FOX, and 1/3 of television and radio channels.
Click to expand...


GE has "invested" in the party that calls most of the shots now.  What choice do they have?  I'm sure they hold thier nose while writing the checks.  Unfortunately there will allways be whores that will take that money from either party.  I do not believe Obama is thier bitch.  Hence his problems getting the "blue dogs" on board his agenda.

Murdoch is a seller of influence.  He sells air time to the highest bidder.  His corporation regularly refuses ads from any entity that oposes the views of his biggest cash cows.


----------



## eagleseven

HUGGY said:


> GE has "invested" in the party that calls most of the shots now.  What choice do they have?  I'm sure they hold thier nose while writing the checks.


Holding their nose? Hardly! GE was instrumental in Obama's victory.

How so?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m9Gbb6NSwM]YouTube - Matthews Feels a "Furrowing Up His Leg"??[/ame]

GE could fire Matthews and Olbermann in a second for supporting Obama, yet they keep them in prime-time slots. GE wanted Obama to win.


----------



## HUGGY

eagleseven said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> GE has "invested" in the party that calls most of the shots now.  What choice do they have?  I'm sure they hold thier nose while writing the checks.
> 
> 
> 
> Holding their nose? Hardly! GE was instrumental in Obama's victory.
> 
> How so?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m9Gbb6NSwM]YouTube - Matthews Feels a "Furrowing Up His Leg"??[/ame]
> 
> GE could fire Matthews and Olbermann in a second for supporting Obama, yet they keep them in prime-time slots. GE wanted Obama to win.
Click to expand...


Your "evidense" is flawed.  Look at the banner right on your so called excuse.

Obama wins...etc...  I already said GE is hedging thier bets.  Thier money did not go to Obamas campaign.  He didn't need it.  They stuffed the pockets of so called dems like Baucus they knew Obama would have to work with to get anything done.

You guys are so simplistic and so easily lead around by the nose by traitors like Beck.

I wonder how you ever learned to type.  Telling you truth is a waste of time.  You look at honest evaluation...scratch your heads and go back to your televisions and nod blindly in agreement like bobble heads.  I wonder what you would do if america truly failed and your tv screen went blank. 

Obama is the president true but he is just one guy.  Most of the power is still held by the pigs that feed at the trough of corporate money.  The gouls that shamelessly work for anti american interests and suck our blood with the same foul lips come in both parties.  Reed appointed Baucus...not Obama.  Reed is a fucking snake that is in so deep with the neo cons it isn't funny.  HELLO!!! He represents a state that has legalised gambling.  OMG ya think he is corrupt?


----------



## eagleseven

Reid is now a Neo-Con? That'll be news to his constituents, his party, and him! 

I was trying to take you seriously...but this, this is too much! 


Can you please name one corrupt leftist in the Congress?


----------



## HUGGY

eagleseven said:


> Reid is now a Neo-Con? That'll be news to his constituents, his party, and him!
> 
> I was trying to take you seriously...but this, this is too much!
> 
> 
> Can you please name one corrupt leftist in the Congress?




*Reid is now a Neo-Con?*

I did not say that.  His constant obstruction only benefits neo cons.  My conclusion is that he is a lying two faced snake that for some unexplained reason folds every time he should stand up.  My guess is that he is probably being blackmailed.  Just look at him.  He has every physical characteristic of a closet homo or a pediphile.

Do you really think that a state that makes its goulish living off of the gambling weaknesses of people would elect someone with morals?  I doubt it.

I reject your simple minded evaluation of US politics.  Leftist? rightist? liberal? conservative?  They don't really mean a goddamn thing.  A democrat in Seattle is in no way the same as one in Atlanta.  A republican that doesn't hate homos and doesn't believe that the earth is less than 10,000 years old doesn't even hardly exist any more.  "conservative" is a joke.  They are the biggest bullshitters and wasters of tax payers money of all. "liberal"?  There hasn't been a true liberal with any power in our congress in my memory.

Look sparky..all I care about is health care.  I support Obama because in my view that is they patriotic thing to do.  He is the sitting president.  I tried for a couple of years to support Bush.  He totally fucked the pooch and lost my support.  I can point to HUNDREDS of things Bush did over eight years to earn my disgust.  I can't find anything glaring about Obama.  Your mindless Fox generated nonsense does not get my attention nort does it count for ANYTHING..  Maybe I am not stupid because I watch very little television...I wast no time on infotainment.


----------



## eagleseven

HUGGY said:


> My conclusion is that he is a lying two faced snake that for some unexplained reason folds every time he should stand up.  My guess is that he is probably being blackmailed.  Just look at him.  He has every physical characteristic of a closet homo or a pediphile.


At least we agree on _something_...



HUGGY said:


> I reject your simple minded evaluation of US politics.  Leftist? rightist? liberal? conservative?  They don't really mean a goddamn thing.  A democrat in Seattle is in no way the same as one in Atlanta.  A republican that doesn't hate homos and doesn't believe that the earth is less than 10,000 years old doesn't even hardly exist any more.


Check out Gay Patriot and Alphecca, you would be surprised.  



HUGGY said:


> "conservative" is a joke.  They are the biggest bullshitters and wasters of tax payers money of all. "liberal"?  There hasn't been a true liberal with any power in our congress in my memory.


I think you are confusing political parties with ideology? What is a true liberal, and what is a true conservative? It seem that you simply call everyone you don't like a neo-con.



HUGGY said:


> Look sparky..all I care about is health care.  I support Obama because in my view that is they patriotic thing to do.  He is the sitting president.  I tried for a couple of years to support Bush.  He totally fucked the pooch and lost my support.  I can point to HUNDREDS of things Bush did over eight years to earn my disgust.  I can't find anything glaring about Obama.  Your mindless Fox generated nonsense does not get my attention nort does it count for ANYTHING..  Maybe I am not stupid because I watch very little television...I wast no time on infotainment.


This proves that you are not attacking me, but attacking a caricature of me.

What is my career? What is my education? What is my political background? What do I support? Where do I get my information? Why do I believe what I do?

I'm quite certain you have all the answers to this in your head, and I'm curious as to what they are. 

P.S. Regarding healthcare, I am convinced HR 3200 will effectively eliminate what is left of the healthcare market while leading us ever faster down the road to a debt disaster. HR 3200 must be stopped.


----------



## HUGGY

eagleseven said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion is that he is a lying two faced snake that for some unexplained reason folds every time he should stand up.  My guess is that he is probably being blackmailed.  Just look at him.  He has every physical characteristic of a closet homo or a pediphile.
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on _something_...
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reject your simple minded evaluation of US politics.  Leftist? rightist? liberal? conservative?  They don't really mean a goddamn thing.  A democrat in Seattle is in no way the same as one in Atlanta.  A republican that doesn't hate homos and doesn't believe that the earth is less than 10,000 years old doesn't even hardly exist any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Gay Patriot and Alphecca, you would be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> "conservative" is a joke.  They are the biggest bullshitters and wasters of tax payers money of all. "liberal"?  There hasn't been a true liberal with any power in our congress in my memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confusing political parties with ideology? What is a true liberal, and what is a true conservative? It seem that you simply call everyone you don't like a neo-con.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look sparky..all I care about is health care.  I support Obama because in my view that is they patriotic thing to do.  He is the sitting president.  I tried for a couple of years to support Bush.  He totally fucked the pooch and lost my support.  I can point to HUNDREDS of things Bush did over eight years to earn my disgust.  I can't find anything glaring about Obama.  Your mindless Fox generated nonsense does not get my attention nort does it count for ANYTHING..  Maybe I am not stupid because I watch very little television...I wast no time on infotainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This proves that you are not attacking me, but attacking a caricature of me.
> 
> What is my career? What is my education? What is my political background? What do I support? Where do I get my information? Why do I believe what I do?
> 
> I'm quite certain you have all the answers to this in your head, and I'm curious as to what they are.
> 
> P.S. Regarding healthcare, I am convinced HR 3200 will effectively eliminate what is left of the healthcare market while leading us ever faster down the road to a debt disaster. HR 3200 must be stopped.
Click to expand...


You are right.  I am not attacking you.  I am offering what I believe is a better path than you based on my needs. This isn't a PM.  I do not need to respond to your post with your whole fucking life history in mind.  

HR3200 is one of 5 bills being considered.  Don't pop your wad quite yet.  I am for single payer in the mold of medicare which most americans can understand.

Nice try chicken little!  There is no evidence that providing health care to ones citizens has bankrupt any country.  Oh but we are the stupid americans and there is no fucking doubt we are the only dumb asses on the planet that can't handle it..right?

Please...I am so done with the fear mongering.  We put a fucking human being on the moon.  Unless you do not believe that ..shut the fuck up about what you think we can or cannot do if we feel like it.


----------



## Bethel

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts


----------



## Zona

Bethel said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts
Click to expand...


Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.

A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.



What person with common sense thinks that someone asking common sense questions is a moron?

And since when do you know anything about what common sense people think?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Bethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
Click to expand...

no, everyone knows YOU are a moron
and you arent on fox news
but i bet PMSNBC would take ya


----------



## DiveCon

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What person with common sense thinks that someone asking common sense questions is a moron?
> 
> And since when do you know anything about what common sense people think?
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
so true


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, everyone knows YOU are a moron
> and you arent on fox news
> but i bet PMSNBC would take ya
Click to expand...


they might require she give a rimjob first.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> no, everyone knows YOU are a moron
> and you arent on fox news
> but i bet PMSNBC would take ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they might require she give a rimjob first.
Click to expand...

for Olberasshole?


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay ... posting old people who are successful? That's lame, really it is, most successful people are always going to be old ... because it takes time to achieve success. Sheesh.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, everyone knows YOU are a moron
> and you arent on fox news
> but i bet PMSNBC would take ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they might require she give a rimjob first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for Olberasshole?
Click to expand...


I need to spread rep around.  That was a good one actually.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, everyone knows YOU are a moron
> and you arent on fox news
> but i bet PMSNBC would take ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they might require she give a rimjob first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for Olberasshole?
Click to expand...


yeah it would be #1 on countdown.


----------



## DiveCon

ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
boycotts never work


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
> boycotts never work



I wonder what the breakdown is on Beck viewers.  how many are actually republican and how many are democrat?


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
> boycotts never work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the breakdown is on Beck viewers.  how many are actually republican and how many are democrat?
Click to expand...


Since this faux outrage I am betting that now there are more Democrat supporters watching.


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
> boycotts never work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the breakdown is on Beck viewers.  how many are actually republican and how many are democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this faux outrage I am betting that now there are more Democrat supporters watching.
Click to expand...


I bet there are alot of independents as well.


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the breakdown is on Beck viewers.  how many are actually republican and how many are democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this faux outrage I am betting that now there are more Democrat supporters watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet there are alot of independents as well.
Click to expand...


So true, just for different reasons. I didn't even know he existed until this outrage, honestly. Well, I didn't know anything about him.


----------



## elvis

It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.



Viewers are viewers, why they watch isn't what influences ratings.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.



It will certainly be good for his wallet...


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewers are viewers, why they watch isn't what influences ratings.
Click to expand...


Oh I know, but just generally speaking.  "Bad publicity" is an oxymoron most of the time.


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will certainly be good for his wallet...
Click to expand...

his viewership has almost tripled


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will certainly be good for his wallet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
Click to expand...




are you serious?  

congratulations, dems.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will certainly be good for his wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
Click to expand...

yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil

btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
Click to expand...


To the liberals who have supported Fox news.  They thank you.


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> Bethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
> boycotts never work



Especially this one against Letterman..

"Literally fives of people"...lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OfIgRtHpnU&feature=PlayList&p=91542F9196928D1B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Karl Spensen at the "Fire Letterman" protest[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
Click to expand...


LOL....

Helluva protest there, libbies....


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine that this recent faux outrage won't be GOOD for Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will certainly be good for his wallet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
Click to expand...


and 46 sponsors left his show..and UPS left Fox because of him.  Woohoo.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is an entertainer. he reminds me of the jerry springer show. its all staged and he gets alot of reaction from his outbursts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry springer was crap but he didn't spout dangerous things daily to people who believed him like Beck does.
> 
> A person with any common sense knows beck is a moron, but Beck is on Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, if ya dont like someone on tv, the best way you can hurt them is DONT WATCH
> boycotts never work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially this one against Letterman..
> 
> "Literally fives of people"...lol
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OfIgRtHpnU&feature=PlayList&p=91542F9196928D1B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Karl Spensen at the "Fire Letterman" protest[/ame]
Click to expand...


No one ever claimed those people were smart either. But ... Letterman is being replaced anyway, because, get this, no one is watching him.  Usually happens when people get bored and stop talking about them.


----------



## elvis

Letterman's being replaced?


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his viewership has almost tripled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
Click to expand...


His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.   

Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.

Agree?


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


same thing msnbc does.  agree?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...

no, because its not just republicans watching
your attempts are a complete FAILURE
Beck still has sponors in every spot


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> congratulations, dems.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Helluva protest there, libbies....
Click to expand...


Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.

So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.

If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> Letterman's being replaced?



Yeah, they announced it a while ago, it just wasn't big news. His replacement is the guy that's on right after him if I remember correctly. They just haven't set a date or locked in the contract yet as far as I know. I know they recently replaced that other guy to, the counterpart to Letterman (I am bad with names of people I don't watch).


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Letterman's being replaced?



Nope, 20 people showed up to protest Letterman.  Ziegler (the guy who started this 'protest') didn't even stop his car when he saw the 'crowd'.  Seems like he was a little bit embarrassed.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Helluva protest there, libbies....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
Click to expand...


yeah Beck is gone.  His viewership has tripled and no sponsors will replace the sponsors he lost, if he's lost any.  what the fuck planet are you from?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Helluva protest there, libbies....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
Click to expand...

you keep posting that lie
it is IMPOSSIBLE that ALL those companies sponsored Becks show
and MOST of them never did


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman's being replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 20 people showed up to protest Letterman.  Ziegler (the guy who started this 'protest') didn't even stop his car when he saw the 'crowd'.  Seems like he was a little bit embarrassed.
Click to expand...


Wow ... you seriously think they only replace talk show hosts because of political crap? You really are naive. You know too little about media, so little it makes me look like a fucking guru, and I only know the basics.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Helluva protest there, libbies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah Beck is gone.  His viewership has tripled and no sponsors will replace the sponsors he lost, if he's lost any.  what the fuck planet are you from?
Click to expand...

he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
the few times i watched
its not a prime time slot


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman's being replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 20 people showed up to protest Letterman.  Ziegler (the guy who started this 'protest') didn't even stop his car when he saw the 'crowd'.  Seems like he was a little bit embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ... you seriously think they only replace talk show hosts because of political crap? You really are naive. You know too little about media, so little it makes me look like a fucking guru, and I only know the basics.
Click to expand...

naw, his ratings sucked, because people STOPPED WATCHING


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he was barely in the millions, now he rivals Bill O at 3 mil
> 
> btw, even when he was in the single digit millions, he was leading his time slot
> now he is kicking the other guys ass in PRIME TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same thing msnbc does.  agree?
Click to expand...



No.  
Turns out there are less democrat idiots at MSNBC.  Fox has a lot ..a lot more.  You guys keep spouting those HIGH ratings....You see, fox viewers are not only idiots, but they are lazy ones as well.  They rely on fox for THEIR thoughts.  

Agree?


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Beck is gone.  His viewership has tripled and no sponsors will replace the sponsors he lost, if he's lost any.  what the fuck planet are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
> the few times i watched
> its not a prime time slot
Click to expand...


well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.


----------



## KittenKoder

Beck is still being sold on DVD, and the sales are up. DVD sales of regular TV shows are very hard to boost.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 20 people showed up to protest Letterman.  Ziegler (the guy who started this 'protest') didn't even stop his car when he saw the 'crowd'.  Seems like he was a little bit embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... you seriously think they only replace talk show hosts because of political crap? You really are naive. You know too little about media, so little it makes me look like a fucking guru, and I only know the basics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, his ratings sucked, because people STOPPED WATCHING
Click to expand...


Naw, there's a secret conspiracy to get rid of him.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing msnbc does.  agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Turns out there are less democrat idiots at MSNBC.  Fox has a lot ..a lot more.  You guys keep spouting those HIGH ratings....You see, fox viewers are not only idiots, but they are lazy ones as well.  They rely on fox for THEIR thoughts.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


msnbc and fox are the same dog with different fleas.  You are just a partisan hack obamabot who continues to defend msnbc because they worship the Ossiah.  they are like the PTL of politics with Obama replacing Jesus.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing msnbc does.  agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Turns out there are less democrat idiots at MSNBC.  Fox has a lot ..a lot more.  You guys keep spouting those HIGH ratings....You see, fox viewers are not only idiots, but they are lazy ones as well.  They rely on fox for THEIR thoughts.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...

well, yeah, there are SOME democrat idiots watching Beck, like YOU


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... you seriously think they only replace talk show hosts because of political crap? You really are naive. You know too little about media, so little it makes me look like a fucking guru, and I only know the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, his ratings sucked, because people STOPPED WATCHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, there's a secret conspiracy to get rid of him.
Click to expand...


I'm reminded of the movie Network now.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Beck is gone.  His viewership has tripled and no sponsors will replace the sponsors he lost, if he's lost any.  what the fuck planet are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
> the few times i watched
> its not a prime time slot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
Click to expand...


It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Beck is gone.  His viewership has tripled and no sponsors will replace the sponsors he lost, if he's lost any.  what the fuck planet are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
> the few times i watched
> its not a prime time slot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
Click to expand...

7pm et to 11pm
it might be 8 pm for the start


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings prove how many idiot republicans people there are out there.  Good for you.
> 
> Fox attracts idiots who use the tv as their only source of information.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing msnbc does.  agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Turns out there are less democrat idiots at MSNBC.  Fox has a lot ..a lot more.  You guys keep spouting those HIGH ratings....You see, fox viewers are not only idiots, but they are lazy ones as well.  They rely on fox for THEIR thoughts.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


Fox also has ratings that compete with other top stations, so you are saying that a majority of Americans are idiots?


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
> the few times i watched
> its not a prime time slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.
Click to expand...


ok. oreilly has 8 et. is hannity still 9? what time is beck on?  I just cut my cable down to basic.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he still has the same ads i was seeing from before
> the few times i watched
> its not a prime time slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.
Click to expand...

naw, 5 pm is too early to call prime time
many people are still on their way home from work


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. oreilly has 8 et. is hannity still 9? what time is beck on?  I just cut my cable down to basic.
Click to expand...

5 pm


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. oreilly has 8 et. is hannity still 9? what time is beck on?  I just cut my cable down to basic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 pm
Click to expand...


they oughtta move him later then.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, oreilly is prime time right?  what is the definition of prime time?  just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time slot that has the highest number of possible viewers. In the US it's typically 5pm to 10pm, and 5am to 8am. Though the morning prime time slots are less than the evenings. During weekends the prime time shifts to 4pm to midnight though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, 5 pm is too early to call prime time
> many people are still on their way home from work
Click to expand...


I said typically for a reason.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. oreilly has 8 et. is hannity still 9? what time is beck on?  I just cut my cable down to basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they oughtta move him later then.
Click to expand...

why, they are making a killing off him there
LOL


----------



## KittenKoder

If they moved him to 8pm I am betting his ratings would soar even higher.


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> If they moved him to 8pm I am betting his ratings would soar even higher.



but what about orally?


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they moved him to 8pm I am betting his ratings would soar even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what about orally?
Click to expand...


O'Reily? Not sure ... I haven't had any reason to look up his ratings.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they moved him to 8pm I am betting his ratings would soar even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what about orally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O'Reily? Not sure ... I haven't had any reason to look up his ratings.
Click to expand...

O'Reilly's ratings are just barely above Becks right now


----------



## Caroljo

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Helluva protest there, libbies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep posting that lie
> it is IMPOSSIBLE that ALL those companies sponsored Becks show
> and MOST of them never did
Click to expand...


It is impossible because it's wrong....i think everyone here should google this and the talk about all those companies "boycotting" him...do this, you'll get alot of new information!

*Obama insiders made up Glenn Beck boycott*

Like i said...google this, it'll open your eyes


----------



## DiveCon

Caroljo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters usually mean nothing. going after sponsors means everything.  If they decide to leave the station, Beck is gone.
> 
> So far UPS has left fox.  46 sponsors left becks show.
> 
> If they all leave fox, Beck will be gone.  If not, he will be fine.  All this did so far is show just how much people out side fox's demographic...(65 and older and extremely uneducated)...do not agree with that nut, Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep posting that lie
> it is IMPOSSIBLE that ALL those companies sponsored Becks show
> and MOST of them never did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is impossible because it's wrong....i think everyone here should google this and the talk about all those companies "boycotting" him...do this, you'll get alot of new information!
> 
> *Obama insiders made up Glenn Beck boycott*
> 
> Like i said...google this, it'll open your eyes
Click to expand...

no, you should post some links to what you think are credible sources


----------



## Avatar4321

Caroljo said:


> It is impossible because it's wrong....i think everyone here should google this and the talk about all those companies "boycotting" him...do this, you'll get alot of new information!
> 
> *Obama insiders made up Glenn Beck boycott*
> 
> Like i said...google this, it'll open your eyes



Doesnt surprise me. They just put the names up pretended the companies were boycotting him and now they wont admit they are lying.

Cant imagine why the Green Job czar wanted to shut up Glenn.


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same thing msnbc does.  agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Turns out there are less democrat idiots at MSNBC.  Fox has a lot ..a lot more.  You guys keep spouting those HIGH ratings....You see, fox viewers are not only idiots, but they are lazy ones as well.  They rely on fox for THEIR thoughts.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> msnbc and fox are the same dog with different fleas.  You are just a partisan hack obamabot who continues to defend msnbc because they worship the Ossiah.  they are like the PTL of politics with Obama replacing Jesus.
Click to expand...


No, I agree with you.

Fox - right
MSNbc - left

The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.

They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.  

No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!

That is the difference.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

How can opinion be classified as lies ?


----------



## KittenKoder

Mr.Fitnah said:


> How can opinion be classified as lies ?



That's what I kept asking, but no one ever answers it.


----------



## DiveCon

Mr.Fitnah said:


> How can opinion be classified as lies ?


more proof zo na is a moron


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org

AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists

Looks like Zona lies.


----------



## DiveCon

Mr.Fitnah said:


> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.


zo na will just pretend like that was NEVER posted
just like she has done the many other times such proof has been posted to her


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

DiveCon said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> zo na will just pretend like that was NEVER posted
> just like she has done the many other times such proof has been posted to her
Click to expand...

Well thats a crying shame.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> No, I agree with you.
> 
> Fox - right
> MSNbc - left
> 
> The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.
> 
> No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!
> 
> That is the difference.



You ignore it. Watch Glenns Thursday episode. You will see MSNBC reporters claiming there are white racists carrying shotguns protesting the President. They will even show you a picture of the guns on the mans side. Course they neglect to show the rest of the picture. Because if thy did that then you would see that their white gun toting racist is really a black man.

Sure they _never_ lie.

Check it out on youtube.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you.
> 
> Fox - right
> MSNbc - left
> 
> The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.
> 
> No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!
> 
> That is the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore it. Watch Glenns Thursday episode. You will see MSNBC reporters claiming there are white racists carrying shotguns protesting the President. They will even show you a picture of the guns on the mans side. Course they neglect to show the rest of the picture. Because if thy did that then you would see that their white gun toting racist is really a black man.
> 
> Sure they _never_ lie.
> 
> Check it out on youtube.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abaj1EUBtOI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 2[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

That clip just proved that all his opponents are liars ... odd.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> That clip just proved that all his opponents are liars ... odd.


yup
it sure did


----------



## Sidestreamer

bigtoad said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even stopped for a moment to consider that ever since the neo con division of the republican party has taken over that enterprise that they have done NOTHING for the average american.  Screw all that trickle down bullshit.  Name one thing those people have done for Mr and Mrs average american.  So here is the question..If you cannot in your own mind answer that question... why do you support them?  Carefull...don't get sidetracked...this has nothing to do with Obamma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They left me alone...which is exactly what I want from government.  I'm a grown man and do not request the government to do anything for me unless it's required of them by the constitution.
> 
> I was told by the dems that my taxes wouldn't go up over and over and over...then the first thing the Obama administration did was jack up the taxes on my smokes by a huge amount.
> 
> Now, before the posts saying "well, you shouldn't smoke anyway" start...As an "average American" ...that's my choice, and as long as it's legal, it's not up to anyone else and certainly not up to a federal government that manipulates the tax code on items it decides that it does not like.
Click to expand...


I guess neither is it the choice of taxpayers as a whole to fill up hospital beds because of your choices, yet for the public hospitals out there (I'm aware some are private), that's what's happening...


----------



## KittenKoder

The only difference between Republicans and Democrats, Republicans evenly raise taxes, while Democrats only raise taxes on their pet peeves. I prefer Republicans raising taxes really.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> The only difference between Republicans and Democrats, Republicans evenly raise taxes, while Democrats only raise taxes on their pet peeves. I prefer Republicans raising taxes really.


and they BOTH spend way too much on things they SHOULDN'T


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between Republicans and Democrats, Republicans evenly raise taxes, while Democrats only raise taxes on their pet peeves. I prefer Republicans raising taxes really.
> 
> 
> 
> and they BOTH spend way too much on things they SHOULDN'T
Click to expand...


True, I was trying to do the "lesser of two evils" thing though. Bush just raised all the taxes evenly, Obama is raising taxes on "evil" things and handing it out to what he feels are "good" things ... like cars. Damnit! Cars kill more people than smokes, of those provable.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between Republicans and Democrats, Republicans evenly raise taxes, while Democrats only raise taxes on their pet peeves. I prefer Republicans raising taxes really.
> 
> 
> 
> and they BOTH spend way too much on things they SHOULDN'T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I was trying to do the "lesser of two evils" thing though. Bush just raised all the taxes evenly, Obama is raising taxes on "evil" things and handing it out to what he feels are "good" things ... like cars. Damnit! Cars kill more people than smokes, of those provable.
Click to expand...

the take on cigs is disingenuous
they want to fund things with the taxes on it while they say they want people to quit
if everyone quits, how to they fund the shit they want
so just admit it isnt to fund anything and you want to PUNISH smokers and at least it would be honest


----------



## JW Frogen

Glen Beck is a circus geek biting the heads off conservative chickens.


----------



## KittenKoder

JW Frogen said:


> Glen Beck is a circus geek biting the heads off conservative chickens.



Aaaw ... did you want yours bitten off instead?


----------



## JW Frogen

KittenKoder said:


> Aaaw ... did you want yours bitten off instead?



No, but the right person can apply to nibble my nuggets.


----------



## KittenKoder

JW Frogen said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaw ... did you want yours bitten off instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but the right person can apply to nibble my nuggets.
Click to expand...


I don't nibble.


----------



## JW Frogen

KittenKoder said:


> I don't nibble.



Shame that, because I can lick a tootsie roll all the way to the center without biting.


----------



## elvis

Kitten is gonna claw your face to hamburger in a minute.


----------



## KittenKoder

JW Frogen said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't nibble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame that, because I can lick a tootsie roll all the way to the center without biting.
Click to expand...

A night with me ... always ends in a trip to the emergency room.



elvis3577 said:


> Kitten is gonna claw your face to hamburger in a minute.



Naw, he's enough fun I wouldn't hurt him ... unless he touched me ... but he can't do that in cyberspace ... yet anyway.


----------



## ba1614

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you.
> 
> Fox - right
> MSNbc - left
> 
> The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.
> 
> No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!
> 
> That is the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore it. Watch Glenns Thursday episode. You will see MSNBC reporters claiming there are white racists carrying shotguns protesting the President. They will even show you a picture of the guns on the mans side. Course they neglect to show the rest of the picture. Because if thy did that then you would see that their white gun toting racist is really a black man.
> 
> Sure they _never_ lie.
> 
> Check it out on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abaj1EUBtOI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 2[/ame]
Click to expand...


 I hadn't seen that the guy in this clip was actually black! lol
But I thought they were all right wing radical racists?


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> A night with me ... always ends in a trip to the emergency room.



Sounds like a small sacrifice to make.


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.



*THESE ARE BLOGS! * Are you serious?


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you.
> 
> Fox - right
> MSNbc - left
> 
> The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.
> 
> No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!
> 
> That is the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore it. Watch Glenns Thursday episode. You will see MSNBC reporters claiming there are white racists carrying shotguns protesting the President. They will even show you a picture of the guns on the mans side. Course they neglect to show the rest of the picture. Because if thy did that then you would see that their white gun toting racist is really a black man.
> 
> Sure they _never_ lie.
> 
> Check it out on youtube.
Click to expand...


That black man is a memeber of that church in Tempe who is run by that crazy, racist preacher.  There is a thread about him in here.  LET ME REPEAT THAT, THAT BLACK GUY IS A MEMBER OF THAT CHURCH RUN BY THAT NUT, RACIST GUY CALLING FOR THE DEATH OF OBAMA.  

Try again.

Oh and watch Glenn beck?  Are you out of your mind?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS! * Are you serious?
Click to expand...


Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.

Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you.
> 
> Fox - right
> MSNbc - left
> 
> The difference is, Fox lies. MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> They both ar partisan as hell, but Fox just lies.
> 
> No one can link me to a lie told by MSNBC....ever!
> 
> That is the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore it. Watch Glenns Thursday episode. You will see MSNBC reporters claiming there are white racists carrying shotguns protesting the President. They will even show you a picture of the guns on the mans side. Course they neglect to show the rest of the picture. Because if thy did that then you would see that their white gun toting racist is really a black man.
> 
> Sure they _never_ lie.
> 
> Check it out on youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That black man is a memeber of that church in Tempe who is run by that crazy, racist preacher.  There is a thread about him in here.  LET ME REPEAT THAT, THAT BLACK GUY IS A MEMBER OF THAT CHURCH RUN BY THAT NUT, RACIST GUY CALLING FOR THE DEATH OF OBAMA.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Oh and watch Glenn beck?  Are you out of your mind?
Click to expand...

hmmm you mean like that black racist preacher Obama attended for 20 years?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS! * Are you serious?
Click to expand...

Which still makes them more credible than you.
Some things like lies,  have to be captured by those who watch the media ,  MSNBC is not going to continue repeating the lie over and over, they come up with new ones.


----------



## eagleseven

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears Oâ&#8364;&#8482;Reilly: â&#8364;&#732;Anchorâ&#8364;&#8482;s Racist Commentsâ&#8364;&#8482; | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS!  Are you serious?*
Click to expand...

*
*
Have you already forgotten Rathergate?

_*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_


Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...


----------



## Jay Canuck

*



*

*"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
-- Glen Beck, scolding his sheep, *Link*


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears Oâ&#8364;&#8482;Reilly: â&#8364;&#732;Anchorâ&#8364;&#8482;s Racist Commentsâ&#8364;&#8482; | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS! * Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.
Click to expand...


I can start a blog, say anything I want and call it "news" and you will believe me?  Oh please.

Edit:  You are kidding right?  You really dont consider blogs credible do you?  Seriously, do you?


----------



## Zona

eagleseven said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Graphic Smears OâReilly: âAnchorâs Racist Commentsâ | NewsBusters.org
> 
> AP Check Of Liberal Bias In Associated Press: MSNBC Lies About Healthcare Protesters, Compares To Hezbollah Terrorists
> 
> Looks like Zona lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS!  Are you serious?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
> Have you already forgotten Rathergate?
> 
> _*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_
> 
> 
> Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...
Click to expand...


Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.  

Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?  

Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.


----------



## eagleseven

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS!  Are you serious?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Have you already forgotten Rathergate?
> 
> _*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_
> 
> 
> Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.
> 
> Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?
> 
> Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.
Click to expand...

_Little Green Footbals_ and the _Drudge Report_ were more credible than Dan Rather over at CBS...

What Blogs Have Wrought - The Weekly Standard
A Look Back At The Controversy - CBS News

I know you won't read those links, so _go run and hide_...


----------



## Ralph

noose4 said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a looney toon, and its funny and sad seeing a segment of the population listening to and agreeing with politically a person who appears to be mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


In other words.......YOU cannot debunk anything that he is presenting and PROVING via documentation .....so, HE MUST be crazy, not to agree with your gullible IGNORANCE?


----------



## Zona

eagleseven said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> Have you already forgotten Rathergate?
> 
> _*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_
> 
> 
> Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.
> 
> Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?
> 
> Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Little Green Footbals_ and the _Drudge Report_ were more credible than Dan Rather over at CBS...
> 
> What Blogs Have Wrought - The Weekly Standard
> A Look Back At The Controversy - CBS News
> 
> I know you won't read those links, so _go run and hide_...
Click to expand...


Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible? 

Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..

The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.

https://www.blogger.com/start


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.
> 
> Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?
> 
> Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.
> 
> 
> 
> _Little Green Footbals_ and the _Drudge Report_ were more credible than Dan Rather over at CBS...
> 
> What Blogs Have Wrought - The Weekly Standard
> A Look Back At The Controversy - CBS News
> 
> I know you won't read those links, so _go run and hide_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
Click to expand...

arent most of your sources blogs as well?


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Little Green Footbals_ and the _Drudge Report_ were more credible than Dan Rather over at CBS...
> 
> What Blogs Have Wrought - The Weekly Standard
> A Look Back At The Controversy - CBS News
> 
> I know you won't read those links, so _go run and hide_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent most of your sources blogs as well?
Click to expand...


Show me where most of my links are blogs.  

I'll wait.  


Still waiting..

Did I mention, I am still waiting.


----------



## Dr Grump

KittenKoder said:


> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.



I disagree. I think your lack of understanding of media is astounding. Blogs are a lot different from newscasters. A huge number of them are opinion-based with little factual back up. Serious journalism and news programmes have a lot of in-depth research, and people have actually studied the subject in depth at University....


----------



## DiveCon

Dr Grump said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think your lack of understanding of media is astounding. Blogs are a lot different from newscasters. A huge number of them are opinion-based with little factual back up. *Serious journalism and news programmes have a lot of in-depth research*, and people have actually studied the subject in depth at University....
Click to expand...

not so much anymore


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog. Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia? LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think. Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
> 
> 
> 
> arent most of your sources blogs as well*?*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where most of my links are blogs.
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> 
> Still waiting..
> 
> Did I mention, I am still waiting.
Click to expand...

um, you DO understand that you cant be "waiting" till after you actually MAKE the post, right?

and since you didnt notice the first time


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Show me where most of my links are blogs.
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> 
> Still waiting..
> 
> Did I mention, I am still waiting.



You know what?

You are to forum posting what Aaron Neville is to music...


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS!  Are you serious?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Have you already forgotten Rathergate?
> 
> _*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_
> 
> 
> Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.
> 
> Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?
> 
> Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.
Click to expand...


McCain's Blog Destroyed McCain Palin. He beat you to it . You Lied. You could work for PMSNBC.


----------



## Dr Grump

DiveCon said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think your lack of understanding of media is astounding. Blogs are a lot different from newscasters. A huge number of them are opinion-based with little factual back up. *Serious journalism and news programmes have a lot of in-depth research*, and people have actually studied the subject in depth at University....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not so much anymore
Click to expand...


That's why I put the word 'serious' in there. I agree, there is a lot of crap tabloid shit, both in the print and television media...


----------



## jillian

not to mention legitimate media has a little thing called factchecking.... not perfect, but certanly better than the goebbels lies found in so many blogs.


----------



## DiveCon

jillian said:


> not to mention legitimate media has a little thing called factchecking.... not perfect, but certanly better than the goebbels lies found in so many blogs.


yeah, blogs on all sides
right?


----------



## Chris

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?



Because he is the second greatest comedian of our time(behind Colbert)...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_lgTIZ22jE]YouTube - Glenn Beck Can't Spell[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

Everyone likes a train wreck...a crying train wreck is especially appealing to the voyeur in all of us.


----------



## DiveCon

best way to hurt him, if you really want to, is stop watchin


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> Because he is the second greatest comedian of our time(behind Colbert)...
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Can't Spell



So let me get this straight. Glenn systematically points out facts about the Obama administrations agendas and advisors and the only thing you can find wrong with him is the fact that he misspelled a word?

Seriously, that's all you have to correct?

If that doesnt tell you the merits of your position, i dont know what does. And didnt you vote for a man who thinks there are 57 states?


----------



## Chris

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is the second greatest comedian of our time(behind Colbert)...
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Can't Spell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. Glenn systematically points out facts about the Obama administrations agendas and advisors and the only thing you can find wrong with him is the fact that he misspelled a word?
> 
> Seriously, that's all you have to correct?
> 
> If that doesnt tell you the merits of your position, i dont know what does. And didnt you vote for a man who thinks there are 57 states?
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck is a nutcase.

A very, very, funny one.


----------



## Chris

This is the best video of the year...

The 10.31 Project | March 31st | ColbertNation.com


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Chris said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is the second greatest comedian of our time(behind Colbert)...
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Can't Spell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. Glenn systematically points out facts about the Obama administrations agendas and advisors and the only thing you can find wrong with him is the fact that he misspelled a word?
> 
> Seriously, that's all you have to correct?
> 
> If that doesnt tell you the merits of your position, i dont know what does. And didnt you vote for a man who thinks there are 57 states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
Click to expand...


Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase". 

Argue the points presented! Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr Grump said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think your lack of understanding of media is astounding. Blogs are a lot different from newscasters. A huge number of them are opinion-based with little factual back up. Serious journalism and news programmes have a lot of in-depth research, and people have actually studied the subject in depth at University....
Click to expand...


Really ... 

So every newscaster has some special implant that forces them to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. Also if you think you can trust some idiot university grad more than anyone else, you are a fool.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. Glenn systematically points out facts about the Obama administrations agendas and advisors and the only thing you can find wrong with him is the fact that he misspelled a word?
> 
> Seriously, that's all you have to correct?
> 
> If that doesnt tell you the merits of your position, i dont know what does. And didnt you vote for a man who thinks there are 57 states?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
Click to expand...


They won't  . . .  because they can't.


----------



## Zona

Dr Grump said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow ... your lack of understanding of media is just astounding.
> 
> Blogs are not any different than newscasters, just many who blog don't look as good on camera, and every newscaster on TV has a blog as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think your lack of understanding of media is astounding. Blogs are a lot different from newscasters. A huge number of them are opinion-based with little factual back up. Serious journalism and news programmes have a lot of in-depth research, and people have actually studied the subject in depth at University....
Click to expand...



El O El....

(and no kidding!)  I was thinking of starting a blog on just this subject.


----------



## Zona

Zoom-boing said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
Click to expand...



Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).

I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.  

Agree?


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, let me get this straight, you all are whining because Beck supposedly lies and says things you don't like, but his peers are all still better than bloggers ... wow ... there's a word for that as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election*.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zoom-boing said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
Click to expand...


Out of the many threads on this subject, no one has ever argued to facts Beck presented. It makes me wonder how people can be so fucking blind and stupid.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of the many threads on this subject, no one has ever argued to facts Beck presented. It makes me wonder how people can be so fucking blind and stupid.
Click to expand...


Public Schools. Indoctrinating is preferred to educating.  Parrot Nation.


----------



## Intense

The most transparent White House in the history of the world still hasn't answered the questions we asked last week. You know, tough questions like: "Why does the president have so many Marxists, socialists, radicals and self-proclaimed communists advising him?"

I'm still hopeful there is a simple explanation. Maybe President Obama just wasn't aware of their radical beliefs. After all, he sat in Reverend Wright's pews for 20 years and didn't catch on to the fact that Wright isn't too fond of America.

But here's The One Thing: This isn't an accident. Obama's radical advisers are there for a reason: They're fighting a revolution &#8212; just not the kind with the tri-cornered hats.

So don't expect the White House to apologize for hiring self-avowed communist green jobs "czar" Van Jones. If they did, Van might take offense to that &#8212; considering he named his son after a militant Marxist guerilla. Besides, why would the White House waste their time on this when liberal bloggers are doing their best to defend Van's good name and his Wikipedia page is suddenly and mysteriously being updated to call him a "champion of market-based solutions?"

You see, Van Jones can't possibly be a communist. Take it from former colleague Eva Paterson, who is president of the Equal Justice Society. Paterson admits that yes, for a while there Van was running around spouting 1960s rhetoric and romanticizing revolutionary icons (who hasn't?) But that was years ago, she said.

Well, I'm not a mathematician, but remember Van Jones' own description of his conversion to communism?

"In jail I met all these young radical people of color &#8212; I mean really radical, communists and anarchists. And it was, like, 'This is what I need to be a part of. I spent the next 10 years of my life working with a lot of those people I met in jail, trying to be a revolutionary'.... I was a rowdy nationalist on April 28th, and then the verdicts came down on April 29th... by August, I was a communist."

That was in 1992 &#8212; plus 10 years &#8212; that's 2002 &#8212; way back in Bush's first term. But Eva, apparently the lone free-market warrior at the Equal Justice Society says she advised Van to: "Rethink his tactics" and to "work for change in wiser ways."

Note: Not denounce or rethink Communism &#8212; just change tactics.

Where's the "come to Jefferson" moment in this change? He doesn't have one. Here's about the only transformation he's ever talked about &#8212; from a 2005 interview: "I'm willing to forgo the cheap satisfaction of the radical pose for the deep satisfaction of radical ends."

This guy is still a radical &#8212; just like Cass Sunstein and John Holdren and Carol Browner and Mark Lloyd.

Some might be uncomfortable calling these individuals "radical" or "revolutionary," but I'm not.

The best thing to do is ask America, are you comfortable with their viewpoints? Like this one: On Friday, Drudge had the story of the 55-page bill proposed by Senator Jay Rockefeller (S.773) that would allow the president to seize temporary control of private sector networks during a "cyber-security emergency."

The bill also proposed a "federal certification program" for "cyber-security professionals," certain computer systems and networks in the private sector would have to be operated by those with that license. And private networks deemed "critical" by the government "shall share" requested information with the federal government.

Ten years ago, I might have been stupid enough to go for this, but not after I watched the Bush administration grab far too much power. And now this administration trying to take control over seemingly everything. We already know how the president's chief of staff feels about "taking advantage of a crisis."

I'm not willing to go down that road and give them any more power.

This is not good Republicans vs. good Democrats &#8212; they respect the Constitution. They understand freedom of speech. It's the clowns in Washington.

You clamp down on my freedom of speech, who's next? Republicans, Democrats, Independents, it's time to stop spearing each other in the chest and realize there are enemies to our Constitution both foreign and domestic. And right now, those enemies are taking shape as greedy and power hungry politicians &#8212; aided by serious Marxist revolutionaries.

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Obama's Advisers Fighting for Revolution?


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start



The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie

You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...

How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election*.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
Click to expand...


I was wondering the same thing . . . where's the the link where Beck says this?  

This is why Mr. F started the _other_ thread (Beck Open Book Test).  The clips are there, you can pin point exactly what it is where you say Beck is lying, etc. and it can be discussed.  But the left doesn't fancy that thread.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Intense said:


> The most transparent White House in the history of the world still hasn't answered the questions we asked last week. You know, tough questions like: "Why does the president have so many Marxists, socialists, radicals and self-proclaimed communists advising him?"
> 
> I'm still hopeful there is a simple explanation. Maybe President Obama just wasn't aware of their radical beliefs. After all, he sat in Reverend Wright's pews for 20 years and didn't catch on to the fact that Wright isn't too fond of America.
> 
> But here's The One Thing: This isn't an accident. Obama's radical advisers are there for a reason: They're fighting a revolution  just not the kind with the tri-cornered hats.
> 
> So don't expect the White House to apologize for hiring self-avowed communist green jobs "czar" Van Jones. If they did, Van might take offense to that  considering he named his son after a militant Marxist guerilla. Besides, why would the White House waste their time on this when liberal bloggers are doing their best to defend Van's good name and his Wikipedia page is suddenly and mysteriously being updated to call him a "champion of market-based solutions?"
> 
> You see, Van Jones can't possibly be a communist. Take it from former colleague Eva Paterson, who is president of the Equal Justice Society. Paterson admits that yes, for a while there Van was running around spouting 1960s rhetoric and romanticizing revolutionary icons (who hasn't?) But that was years ago, she said.
> 
> Well, I'm not a mathematician, but remember Van Jones' own description of his conversion to communism?
> 
> "In jail I met all these young radical people of color  I mean really radical, communists and anarchists. And it was, like, 'This is what I need to be a part of. I spent the next 10 years of my life working with a lot of those people I met in jail, trying to be a revolutionary'.... I was a rowdy nationalist on April 28th, and then the verdicts came down on April 29th... by August, I was a communist."
> 
> That was in 1992  plus 10 years  that's 2002  way back in Bush's first term. But Eva, apparently the lone free-market warrior at the Equal Justice Society says she advised Van to: "Rethink his tactics" and to "work for change in wiser ways."
> 
> Note: Not denounce or rethink Communism  just change tactics.
> 
> Where's the "come to Jefferson" moment in this change? He doesn't have one. Here's about the only transformation he's ever talked about  from a 2005 interview: "I'm willing to forgo the cheap satisfaction of the radical pose for the deep satisfaction of radical ends."
> 
> This guy is still a radical  just like Cass Sunstein and John Holdren and Carol Browner and Mark Lloyd.
> 
> Some might be uncomfortable calling these individuals "radical" or "revolutionary," but I'm not.
> 
> The best thing to do is ask America, are you comfortable with their viewpoints? Like this one: On Friday, Drudge had the story of the 55-page bill proposed by Senator Jay Rockefeller (S.773) that would allow the president to seize temporary control of private sector networks during a "cyber-security emergency."
> 
> The bill also proposed a "federal certification program" for "cyber-security professionals," certain computer systems and networks in the private sector would have to be operated by those with that license. And private networks deemed "critical" by the government "shall share" requested information with the federal government.
> 
> Ten years ago, I might have been stupid enough to go for this, but not after I watched the Bush administration grab far too much power. And now this administration trying to take control over seemingly everything. We already know how the president's chief of staff feels about "taking advantage of a crisis."
> 
> I'm not willing to go down that road and give them any more power.
> 
> This is not good Republicans vs. good Democrats  they respect the Constitution. They understand freedom of speech. It's the clowns in Washington.
> 
> You clamp down on my freedom of speech, who's next? Republicans, Democrats, Independents, it's time to stop spearing each other in the chest and realize there are enemies to our Constitution both foreign and domestic. And right now, those enemies are taking shape as greedy and power hungry politicians  aided by serious Marxist revolutionaries.
> 
> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Obama's Advisers Fighting for Revolution?



Outstanding!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election.  *He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion)*.
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


The Black Panthers case that was dismissed by Holder?

Charges Against 'New Black Panthers' Dropped by Obama Justice Dept. - Political News - FOXNews.com

Requests to questions as to why the case was dismissed went unanswered.

GOP Lawmaker Wants Explanation Why Justice Dismissed Black Panther Voter Intimidation Charges - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?



No I dont agree. Because Beck never claimed Obama is building up a black Militia. Back up your claim.

Beck did do a special on Obama's desire to build a civil domestic force as well funded and trained as the US military. But that was based on Obama's own statement that he wanted one.

And Glenn had a simple question that hasnt been addressed yet: Who is the enemy this group is supposed to fight?


----------



## Avatar4321

Lonestar_logic said:


> Out of the many threads on this subject, no one has ever argued to facts Beck presented. It makes me wonder how people can be so fucking blind and stupid.



My personal theory? The Holy Spirit is withdrawaling from the people because of their wickedness and they are devolving into unintelligent animals.


----------



## Avatar4321

Oh and here is a direct link to Obama's own statements on his national security force

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2yGzHfy7s]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321

Dr.House said:


> The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie
> 
> You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...
> 
> How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....



I think there is something else Zona is missing. She doesnt seem to realize the only thing that gives someone credibility is whether people are willing to accept it as truth. This can come just from backing things up with "facts" or through common sense and logic. Its not degrees that give people knowledge or make someone intelligent.  I know tons of people with advanced degrees who are totally stupid and uncredible. The power to persuade people comes from your ideas, your ability to articulate, and back them up. That's what gives people credibility.

I bet there are blogs that are worthless and not credible. There are others that are very credible. I know there are few in the television media who are credible.

People arent credible just because they proclaim themselves credible or because they have pieces of paper. They are credible through a history of honesty, integrity, and shown to be reliable. Glenn is very credible to me because i know him. I know for a fact he is an honest man. I know he is thorough in his research. and what he says is light. It makes me think. Ask questions. Learn. He may be wrong here and there but i know he is being honest about what he thinks and what he has found out. But then that's what my brain is for. To do my own research and determine what is accurate.

Unfortunately, too many people dont question. They get scared by what they hear and immediately turn to name calling, attacking the messenger, etc. But the truth isnt something you should be afraid of. If you cant honestly question, then the truth is you know your position is insecure and likely inaccurate.


----------



## Liberty

I bet a hundred bucks Zona is just a joke poster. I find it hard to believe a human being without some kind of mental disability would believe what he is saying. XD carry on.


----------



## Liberty

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> *Argue the points presented!* Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
Click to expand...


Serious question: Do you get your info from liberal sites or do you do your own research / form your own opinion?


----------



## Avatar4321

Liberty said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question: Do you get your info from liberal sites or do you do your own research / form your own opinion?
Click to expand...


I think her post there pretty much answered that question


----------



## Chris

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. Glenn systematically points out facts about the Obama administrations agendas and advisors and the only thing you can find wrong with him is the fact that he misspelled a word?
> 
> Seriously, that's all you have to correct?
> 
> If that doesnt tell you the merits of your position, i dont know what does. And didnt you vote for a man who thinks there are 57 states?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> Argue the points presented! Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
Click to expand...


What facts? 

The fake Jimmy Swaggert tears are funny as shit, however.

"We surround THEM!"

Honestly, you couldn't make this shit up!


----------



## KittenKoder

Chris said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> Argue the points presented! Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What facts?
> 
> The fake Jimmy Swaggert tears are funny as shit, however.
> 
> "We surround THEM!"
> 
> Honestly, you couldn't make this shit up!
Click to expand...


For someone who's jealous of him getting so much attention, you sure as hell give him a lot of attention.


----------



## Political Junky

eagleseven said:


> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?


Well, for one thing Beck compared AmeriCorp to Hitler's brownshirts. He said that they got half a trillion dollars, actually they got around one hundred million.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Chris said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is a nutcase.
> 
> A very, very, funny one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove the facts Beck presents are untrue? Or do you simply think that by insulting him automatically makes you right?... You and all you other Beck bashers are a fucking joke. None of you can prove what he states is untrue, the only thing you clowns can do is say shit like "Beck's  a nutcase".
> 
> Argue the points presented! Back up your arguement with facts! Do something other than pissing and moaning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What facts?
> 
> The fake Jimmy Swaggert tears are funny as shit, however.
> 
> "We surround THEM!"
> 
> Honestly, you couldn't make this shit up!
Click to expand...


Look, I understand you're a stupid individual and I do sympathize with you, but if you don't know what facts I was referring to, then you are beyond stupid.  The fact is, you can't argue the points Beck presented, so you do the only thing you know to do and that is to revert to your natural state of stupidity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Political Junky said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing Beck compared AmeriCorp to Hitler's brownshirts. He said that they got half a trillion dollars, actually they got around one hundred million.
Click to expand...


If you had watched the program then you would have heard him say that his initial statement about half a trillion was incorrect and that he'd get the right figures and report back. So he did correct h8imself.


----------



## Liberty

my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.


----------



## KittenKoder

Liberty said:


> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.



But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.


----------



## ba1614

KittenKoder said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
Click to expand...


lol, he don't need sponsors! The lefties are doing all his advertising for him and introducing people who never heard of him to his show!


----------



## KittenKoder

ba1614 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, he don't need sponsors! The lefties are doing all his advertising for him and introducing people who never heard of him to his show!
Click to expand...


Exactly! Hell, I'm helping to, though I don't care about him one way or the other, but anything to rub some extremists nose in their own stupidity is fun.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won't  . . .  because they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election*.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
Click to expand...



Sure.  


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls[/ame]
Typically I love posting tings from a fox site.  Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox.  Every once in a while it happens though.  I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.

Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing.  My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia?  Some kind of military over thrower?  They were STEPPERS.   (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)

He is a fear monger.  Plain and simple.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him months ago during the election*. He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once. (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party. That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls[/ame]
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site. Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leanining site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox. Every once in a while it happens though.
Click to expand...

nice blog


edit: wow, that was a fast edit, this is what you had posted



> http://crooksandliars.com/david-neiwert/obamas-army-glenn-beck-sees-scary-bl


 
a BLOG that you said you NEVER use
fucking LIAR


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
Click to expand...


Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?  Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.

I hope he stays on air for a long time.  All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?  Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.
> 
> I hope he stays on air for a long time.  All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.
Click to expand...


Great show today. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is the koolaid drinking libs just get left-wing spin news about beck from crapington post and all that other crap,  and then come to places like usmessageboard.com, regurgitate the spin, and then pat themselves on the back and say "Look-it! I R SMRT!" Honestly...it's both sad and funny. Keep it up, left wing loons. You make us laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?*  Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.
> 
> I hope he stays on air for a long time.  All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.
Click to expand...


Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now? 

Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona ... push play:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zXTRZLn3qs]YouTube - Theme[/ame]





There, you just boosting one of my ratings.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie
> 
> You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...
> 
> How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....
Click to expand...


AutoZona...?

OK.  PSB  (Photo shop boy).  Want to go back to to that thread?  I have no problem linking to that left wing crazy link in here....  You have been pwnd once, wanna do it again?

What kind of masocistic nutcase are you?


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least they are boosting his ratings more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?*  Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.
> 
> I hope he stays on air for a long time.  All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now?
> 
> Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?
Click to expand...


Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.  

Naive indeed.

Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.

Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.


----------



## PixieStix

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?* Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.
> 
> I hope he stays on air for a long time. All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now?
> 
> Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television?
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this? I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired. He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
Click to expand...

 

Zona Seems to have a new strain of BDS

Beck derangement Syndrome


----------



## midcan5

*I'll ask this again. Can one of you wingnuts provide some 'fact' as you call it, that Beck has mentioned / found / discovered that is not common knowledge but is a significant enough issue that we should all know and be concerned with?  PLEASE JUST ONE!*

If he is honest and speaks in 'facts' this should be easy>


----------



## veritas

> Out of the many threads on this subject, no one has ever argued to facts Beck presented.




It has not been established that Beck's 'presentations' are even loosely related to FACTS.


----------



## KittenKoder

midcan5 said:


> *I'll ask this again. Can one of you wingnuts provide some 'fact' as you call it, that Beck has mentioned / found / discovered that is not common knowledge but is a significant enough issue that we should all know and be concerned with?  PLEASE JUST ONE!*
> 
> If he is honest and speaks in 'facts' this should be easy>



You mean like the "facts" his opponent wingnuts have shown about him being "evil"?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think showing links to this nut in here helps his ratings?*  Tops, if someone actually wants to watch him do it live, then realize how crazy he really is, is helping him, then so be it.
> 
> I hope he stays on air for a long time.  All it does is show how dumb Fox fans really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now?
> 
> Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
Click to expand...

and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
LOL
why yes, i did
crook&liars is a blog

bitch


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie
> 
> You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...
> 
> How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AutoZona...?
> 
> OK.  PSB  (Photo shop boy).  Want to go back to to that thread?  I have no problem linking to that left wing crazy link in here....  You have been pwnd once, wanna do it again?
> 
> What kind of* masocistic *nutcase are you?
Click to expand...


What is "masocistic "?   

It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...



So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?  

Awesome...

Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now?
> 
> Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
Click to expand...


AutoZona is all up in the blogosphere...


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AutoZona is all up in the blogosphere...
Click to expand...

i KNEW she would eventually use a blog after she was claiming how they lack credibility
and it didnt take long


----------



## midcan5

Will you manly men leave off the circle jerk and answer my question. Self congratulatory criticism of a fellow poster in this case a women is sad and rather sissified behavior.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutoZona is all up in the blogosphere...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i KNEW she would eventually use a blog after she was claiming how they lack credibility
> and it didnt take long
Click to expand...


Zona ... hypocrisy is thy name.


----------



## Dr.House

midcan5 said:


> *I'll ask this again. Can one of you wingnuts provide some 'fact' as you call it, that Beck has mentioned / found / discovered that is not common knowledge but is a significant enough issue that we should all know and be concerned with?  PLEASE JUST ONE!*
> 
> If he is honest and speaks in 'facts' this should be easy>



I'm not a wingnut and I don't watch Beck...

Perhaps you should ask a leftist hack...  They seem to be preoccupied with Glenn Beck...


----------



## midcan5

Dr.House said:


> I'm not a wingnut and I don't watch Beck...
> 
> Perhaps you should ask a leftist hack...  They seem to be preoccupied with Glenn Beck...



That is yet to be determined, and then why are you commenting in the Beck thread. 

Still waiting for those "facts!"


----------



## KittenKoder

midcan5 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut and I don't watch Beck...
> 
> Perhaps you should ask a leftist hack...  They seem to be preoccupied with Glenn Beck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined, and then why are you commenting in the Beck thread.
> 
> Still waiting for those "facts!"
Click to expand...


... and others are waiting for theres. The difference, one group admits the media isn't pretty big on facts, while the Beck haters seem to claim they have them.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yes it does. Do you think the ratings are just done through quick surveys now?
> 
> Someone, please, Zona can't be that naive, can they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
Click to expand...


I did?  I used Crooks and liars?    Even if I did use  crooks and liars..did you look at the vid clip within it? Use your own eyes and look at the vid.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?  I used Crooks and liars?    Even if I did use  crooks and liars..did you look at the vid clip within it? Use your own eyes and look at the vid.
Click to expand...


Damn, you are an idiot, you don't even read the URL or title of the sites you use as sources. Shit, that's worst than ... um ... shit that's bad.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie
> 
> You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...
> 
> How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutoZona...?
> 
> OK.  PSB  (Photo shop boy).  Want to go back to to that thread?  I have no problem linking to that left wing crazy link in here....  You have been pwnd once, wanna do it again?
> 
> What kind of* masocistic *nutcase are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
Click to expand...


Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..

if so, then ok...photo shop boy.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls]YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People[/ame]
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site. Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leanining site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox. Every once in a while it happens though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice blog
> 
> 
> edit: wow, that was a fast edit, this is what you had posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's 'SS': Glenn Beck sees scary black people | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a BLOG that you said you NEVER use
> fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


You tube is a blog?  A video on you tube is a blog?  It is a vid of his show...hyet this is a blog?  Explain this?  

If not, say you are sorry.  Say it...say it....

Oh and link me to where I said I NEVER use a blog.  Link it...link it hard baby...  This is fun...it really is.


----------



## Dr.House

midcan5 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut and I don't watch Beck...
> 
> Perhaps you should ask a leftist hack...  They seem to be preoccupied with Glenn Beck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined, and then why are you commenting in the Beck thread.
Click to expand...

*I've* determined it and really could care less what a leftist thinks of me...

Didn't know there was prerequisites for posting in threads...



> Still waiting for those "facts!"



I'm sure another leftist will help you out...


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> AutoZona...?
> 
> OK.  PSB  (Photo shop boy).  Want to go back to to that thread?  I have no problem linking to that left wing crazy link in here....  You have been pwnd once, wanna do it again?
> 
> What kind of* masocistic *nutcase are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...r-delusional-ravings-here-21.html#post1452704


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.



Link to where I ever said the words "crooks and liars", please...

I'll wait...


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where I ever said the words "crooks and liars", please...
> 
> I'll wait...
Click to expand...


Zona can't keep it's facts straight, doesn't even know who said what half the time now, imagine a rabid poodle.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> AutoZona...?
> 
> OK.  PSB  (Photo shop boy).  Want to go back to to that thread?  I have no problem linking to that left wing crazy link in here....  You have been pwnd once, wanna do it again?
> 
> What kind of* masocistic *nutcase are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
Click to expand...

you editied after i posted
but i still had it and posted it
you DID use it you fucking liar


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site. Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leanining site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox. Every once in a while it happens though.
> 
> 
> 
> nice blog
> 
> 
> edit: wow, that was a fast edit, this is what you had posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's 'SS': Glenn Beck sees scary black people | Crooks and Liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a BLOG that you said you NEVER use
> fucking LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tube is a blog?  A video on you tube is a blog?  It is a vid of his show...hyet this is a blog?  Explain this?
> 
> If not, say you are sorry.  Say it...say it....
> 
> Oh and link me to where I said I NEVER use a blog.  Link it...link it hard baby...  This is fun...it really is.
Click to expand...




KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...r-delusional-ravings-here-21.html#post1452704
Click to expand...


Nope, he is talking about this one...I like crooks and liars and usually I like to go from there and get the story from another source.  Its very easy to do...then I post the link.  The one you are referencing, I was being lazy and should have used one of many other sources.

Like I said, I usually try to get links from Fox to tell you the truth.  Fox cant be disputed by righty's.  I also like you tube for vids of people saying things from their shows.  Its kind of hard to dispute them.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...r-delusional-ravings-here-21.html#post1452704

That's where Zona used it.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "masocistic "?
> 
> It's a blog, you dumb bimbo...  A blog is the essence of your sponsor bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to being a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> Maybe there's hope for your fat troll ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
Click to expand...


You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Oh and link me to where I said I NEVER use a blog.



I'll type slower so you can keep up...

You said blogs are not credible, yet your proof of the whole sponsor bullshit was sourced *by you from a fucking blog*...  

That would make you a flaming hypocrite...

Is this clear now?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> 
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
Click to expand...


No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
Click to expand...


Uh...I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Dr.House

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can start a blog.  Anyone...does hat make them credible?
> 
> Do you actually believe what you read in Wikipedia?  LOL..
> 
> The average American is actually dumber than you think.  Run and hide in deed.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise of all of these departing Glenn Beck sponsors is off of some leftist hack's blog that you posted...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1466568-post488.html   <---- Linkie-Linkie
> 
> You obviously find leftist hack blogs to be credible...
> 
> How hypocritical of you, AutoZona....
Click to expand...


^^ Bump to display where AutoZona is relying on a fucking blog to support her premise...


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona, here's how not to be a hypocrite, I shall use myself as an example:

Wicrapedia is a chitty source of info, however I acknowledge that sometimes there is an accurate page.

When I use it as a "source" I state very clearly that it's just because I am too lazy and all the sources I do know agree with it, however, if someone points out a flaw in it I concede.


----------



## Dr.House

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
Click to expand...


Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?
Click to expand...


No, we can't.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and link me to where I said I NEVER use a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll type slower so you can keep up...
> 
> You said blogs are not credible, yet your proof of the whole sponsor bullshit was sourced *by you from a fucking blog*...
> 
> That would make you a flaming hypocrite...
> 
> Is this clear now?
Click to expand...


Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you can use Photo shop again?


----------



## Dr.House

KittenKoder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we can't.
Click to expand...


Bummer...


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No less that you expect us to believe what you say, just because you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can use Photo shop again?
Click to expand...


Maybe, but I'd rather save them for appropriate moments....


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE BLOGS!  Are you serious?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Have you already forgotten Rathergate?
> 
> _*Blogs killed Dan Rather's career!*_
> 
> 
> Run and hide, Zona, run and hide...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok..then I started one that destroyed McCain/Palin.
> 
> Blogs are credible?  Are you serious?
> 
> Run and hide indeed     You guys are funny.  Fox news is more credible than blogs...well, almost.
Click to expand...


... and here you are Zona, claiming blogs are not credible.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and link me to where I said I NEVER use a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll type slower so you can keep up...
> 
> You said blogs are not credible, yet your proof of the whole sponsor bullshit was sourced *by you from a fucking blog*...
> 
> That would make you a flaming hypocrite...
> 
> Is this clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.
Click to expand...


Of course I am...

("hindsight", btw...)


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll type slower so you can keep up...
> 
> You said blogs are not credible, yet your proof of the whole sponsor bullshit was sourced *by you from a fucking blog*...
> 
> That would make you a flaming hypocrite...
> 
> Is this clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
Click to expand...


HindSite...

Hindsite

Duh.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where he quoted me using crooks and liars..if not, stfu..
> 
> if so, then ok...photo shop boy.
> 
> 
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
Click to expand...

no, that is you being dishonest
LIAR


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can moderators see what was originally in a post before it was edited?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can use Photo shop again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'd rather save them for appropriate moments....
Click to expand...


It was funny the first time you did it.   You got pwned...so pwned...


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HindSite...
> 
> Hindsite
> 
> Duh.
Click to expand...


You are such an idiot you can't even admit a simple spelling mistake ... or seriously bad pun ....


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you editied after i posted
> but i still had it and posted it
> you DID use it you fucking liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that is you being dishonest
> LIAR
Click to expand...


Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can use Photo shop again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'd rather save them for appropriate moments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny the first time you did it.   You got pwned...so pwned...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll type slower so you can keep up...
> 
> You said blogs are not credible, yet your proof of the whole sponsor bullshit was sourced *by you from a fucking blog*...
> 
> That would make you a flaming hypocrite...
> 
> Is this clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
Click to expand...

zo na loves putting in spaces where they don't belong


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can use Photo shop again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'd rather save them for appropriate moments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny the first time you did it.   You got pwned...so pwned...
Click to expand...


No, THIS thread is where YOU got pwned...  And you admitted it too...

Keep the laughs coming AutoZona...lol


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  In hind site, you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HindSite...
> 
> Hindsite
> 
> Duh.
Click to expand...

so you were talkihng about deer hunting?
fucking LIAR


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is you being dishonest
> LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
Click to expand...

i already DID prove it, moron


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HindSite...
> 
> Hindsite
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were talkihng about deer hunting?
> fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


Here's where AutoZona comes back with:



> Link to where I was talking about deer.
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> I'll wait."


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just being dishonest sir.  You mean to tell me you expect us to belive you just because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is you being dishonest
> LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
Click to expand...


Actually, you used Crooks and Liars twice, and I posted a link to one of those times, DiveCon is correct, you are lying, it's that simple.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that said Blogs are just as credible as real news sources, its just blogger don't look as good on television? Or something close to that.
> 
> Naive indeed.
> 
> Was it you who said this?  I could be wrong.
> 
> Beck can have all the ratings he wants, WITHOUT sponsors, he will be fired.  He will be fine though, the sponsors didn't leave Fox yet. The only big ones who did was UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> and didnt i just catch you using a blog as a source
> LOL
> why yes, i did
> crook&liars is a blog
> 
> bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AutoZona is all up in the blogosphere...
Click to expand...




Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'd rather save them for appropriate moments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny the first time you did it.   You got pwned...so pwned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, THIS thread is where YOU got pwned...  And you admitted it too...
> 
> Keep the laughs coming AutoZona...lol
Click to expand...


Photo space shop...remember...pwned....remember?


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is you being dishonest
> LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already DID prove it, moron
Click to expand...


Where, when?


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> HindSite...
> 
> Hindsite
> 
> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> so you were talkihng about deer hunting?
> fucking LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where AutoZona comes back with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where I was talking about deer.
> 
> Go ahead.
> 
> I'll wait."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

no shit
she links to a deer hunting page then will claim that was what she really meant when she fucked up "hindsight"


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
> 
> 
> 
> i already DID prove it, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where, when?
Click to expand...

yup keep denying it
thats why you get neg reps, bitch, not for no reason, but because you are a fucking LIAR


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is you being dishonest
> LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you used Crooks and Liars twice, and I posted a link to one of those times, DiveCon is correct, you are lying, it's that simple.
Click to expand...


I said you were correct with your link, but dive con is lying.  I said I was lazy on that first one and should have went to the many many links that are not partisan to prove the same point.  Its easy.

Dive Con is a liar.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona, now you are just flat out lying, and trolling.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Photo space shop...remember...pwned....remember?



Yes, I remember how YOU were pwned in this thread...

How could I not - it was classic pwnage...


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already DID prove it, moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup keep denying it
> thats why you get neg reps, bitch, not for no reason, but because you are a fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


Hey Lie Boy....you giving me negative reps every freaking day means nothing.  Seriously...how small are you?  Is it like an extra pinky or something? Do you drive a lifted truck?  

Eh, either way, keep the negative reps coming.  It means so much to me, Lie Boy.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo space shop...remember...pwned....remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember how YOU were pwned in this thread...
> 
> How could I not - it was classic pwnage...
Click to expand...


Do you need your link, photo shop boy?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy then..Prove it.  I can prove to you what happened if need be.  You tube is not crooks and liars sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you used Crooks and Liars twice, and I posted a link to one of those times, DiveCon is correct, you are lying, it's that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you were correct with your link, but dive con is lying.  I said I was lazy on that first one and should have went to the many many links that are not partisan to prove the same point.  Its easy.
> 
> Dive Con is a liar.
Click to expand...

and you DID use crooks and liars as a source, then edited your post to just youtube
and if a blog is not a crediblke source, neither is youtube
so you just proved you are nothing but a fucking liar


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where, when?
> 
> 
> 
> yup keep denying it
> thats why you get neg reps, bitch, not for no reason, but because you are a fucking LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Lie Boy....you giving me negative reps every freaking day means nothing.  Seriously...how small are you?  Is it like an extra pinky or something? Do you drive a lifted truck?
> 
> Eh, either way, keep the negative reps coming.  It means so much to me, Lie Boy.
Click to expand...

LOL keep on proving me right, liar


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you used Crooks and Liars twice, and I posted a link to one of those times, DiveCon is correct, you are lying, it's that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were correct with your link, but dive con is lying.  I said I was lazy on that first one and should have went to the many many links that are not partisan to prove the same point.  Its easy.
> 
> Dive Con is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you DID use crooks and liars as a source, then edited your post to just youtube
> and if a blog is not a crediblke source, neither is youtube
> so you just proved you are nothing but a fucking liar
Click to expand...


Lie Boy...jerking your chain is so damn fun.  You have no idea.  

By the way, you are a liar and I can prove it with one link.  Can you prove I used Crooks and liars on your post?  YOUR POST!

Oh and you tube is credible if all you are doing is trying to show a person USING HIS OWN WORDS AND VOICE to prove a point.  If you link to a show ...say about Beck being a moron..and he says the inevitable moronic thing in his own words, how is that not credible?  

Liar.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo space shop...remember...pwned....remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember how YOU were pwned in this thread...
> 
> How could I not - it was classic pwnage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you need your link, photo shop boy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am...
> 
> ("hindsight", btw...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HindSite...
> 
> Hindsite
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you were talkihng about deer hunting?
> fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


Of course she is lying. She spent the first half of the Beck suspension thread whining about non-existant spelling mistakes. She looks even dumber making one so freaking obvious.


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?

Not too surprised by that though.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember how YOU were pwned in this thread...
> 
> How could I not - it was classic pwnage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need your link, photo shop boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OMG, that is the greatest post ever!  You really should invite the family in to so this one...I just did!  

Seriously...omg.....pwned.......wow......you showed me......funny stuff...

by the way, the first one you genuinely tried to pass as real was much better.

pwned....so pwned....


----------



## Dr.House

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?
> 
> Not too surprised by that though.



Shhhhhh....

AutoZona's busy searching for spelling errors...

Check back later....lol


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona got caught on a lie and bullshit and apparently her last braincell died as a result.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said you were correct with your link, but dive con is lying.  I said I was lazy on that first one and should have went to the many many links that are not partisan to prove the same point.  Its easy.
> 
> Dive Con is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> and you DID use crooks and liars as a source, then edited your post to just youtube
> and if a blog is not a crediblke source, neither is youtube
> so you just proved you are nothing but a fucking liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie Boy...jerking your chain is so damn fun.  You have no idea.
> 
> By the way, you are a liar and I can prove it with one link.  Can you prove I used Crooks and liars on your post?  YOUR POST!
> 
> Oh and you tube is credible if all you are doing is trying to show a person USING HIS OWN WORDS AND VOICE to prove a point.  If you link to a show ...say about Beck being a moron..and he says the inevitable moronic thing in his own words, how is that not credible?
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Gunny can
do we need to bring him into it?


----------



## Chris

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?
> 
> Not too surprised by that though.



But "we surround THEM!!!"

It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."

What a joke!


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?
> 
> Not too surprised by that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But "we surround THEM!!!"
> 
> It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."
> 
> What a joke!
Click to expand...


That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.

You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?
> 
> Not too surprised by that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But "we surround THEM!!!"
> 
> It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.
> 
> You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?
Click to expand...

Beeeeeeck is the New Booooosh.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck recently said Obama has a black militia being built up because Farrakhan mentioned him  months ago during the election*.  He also said there was a militia being built because of the panthers in PA (I think) who were at an election place once.   (Way less scary than the guy carrying the ar-15 in my opinion).
> 
> I hope Beck ends up taking Rush's spot as the leader of the republican party.  That would be so cool.
> 
> Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls]YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People[/ame]
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site.  Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox.  Every once in a while it happens though.  I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.
> 
> Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing.  My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia?  Some kind of military over thrower?  They were STEPPERS.   (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)
> 
> He is a fear monger.  Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.


----------



## Intense

I think He's just Pissed.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I can't help but notice that Zona has completely ignored the video of Obama announcing his intentions of creating a domestic security force as powerful as the Army. You know the one Glenn was addressing when Zona claimed he was lying about it?
> 
> Not too surprised by that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But "we surround THEM!!!"
> 
> It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.
> 
> You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?
Click to expand...



Dont forget, Beck also said we would hold "certain" people in Fema camps as prisoners.  What ever came of that little gem?


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct quote from Beck or perhaps a link. The reason I ask is because some of you have a hard time putting things in context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzW_YaY6pls]YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People[/ame]
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site.  Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox.  Every once in a while it happens though.  I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.
> 
> Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing.  My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia?  Some kind of military over thrower?  They were STEPPERS.   (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)
> 
> He is a fear monger.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
Click to expand...



What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?  

(by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
Thank you for playing.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site.  Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox.  Every once in a while it happens though.  I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.
> 
> Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing.  My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia?  Some kind of military over thrower?  They were STEPPERS.   (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)
> 
> He is a fear monger.  Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
Click to expand...


I think that the Video shows the example of what people will do in your name, in the extreme. I'm sure if you search diligently enough you can cover the full spectrum from left to right. Instead of trashing Beck, why not construct your own video that proves just that.

Glen makes points, then backs them up. You can mirror that and diffuse it, Honorably or Dishonorably.


----------



## midcan5

KittenKoder said:


> *Still waiting for those "facts!"*
> 
> ... and others are waiting for theres. The difference, one group admits the media isn't pretty big on facts, while the Beck haters seem to claim they have them.



KK, What facts are you waiting for? I think it is pretty obvious that beck deals in paranoid speculative nonsense, that much is too clear. That is one fact. 

My question is show me a 'fact' he mentions that is of substance and not conjecture. 

It is certainly OK to conjecture but the assumption for the naive is that there is a truth in his conjectures, I'm just asking for that truth. No one who defends the charlatan can give one. *When your entire show does nothing but label and speculate that there is a conspiracy in the administration, sane citizens need to call him on this lying by association. And it is the worst kind of lying because it creates radical associations and then defends it self with the lame, "I'm not saying..."*


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.




You're such a tool.  

Beck isn't the racist; Obama's czars are though.



> JONES: What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about people who come here from all around the world who we're willing to have out in the field, with poison being sprayed on them, poison being sprayed on them because we have the wrong agricultural system. And we're willing to poison them and poison the earth to put food on our table, but we don't want to give them rights and we don't want to give them dignity and we don't want to give them respect?
> 
> We're really entering a third wave of environmentalism in the United States.
> 
> *The white polluters and the white environmentalists are essentially steering poison into the people of color communities*.
> 
> "I'm willing to forego the cheap satisfaction of the radical pose for the deep satisfaction of radical ends."



Van Jones, in His Own Words - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site.  Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox.  Every once in a while it happens though.  I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.
> 
> Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing.  My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia?  Some kind of military over thrower?  They were STEPPERS.   (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)
> 
> He is a fear monger.  Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
Click to expand...


Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.  

That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> But "we surround THEM!!!"
> 
> It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.
> 
> You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget, Beck also said we would hold "certain" people in Fema camps as prisoners.  What ever came of that little gem?
Click to expand...


Produce Becks direct quote about the FEMA camps. The existence of FEMA detention camps is a well-documented fact. 

Glenn Beck Mentions FEMA Camps on Fox & Friends

KBR - KBR Awarded U.S. Department of Homeland Security Contingency Support Project for Emergency Support Services


----------



## AnCo

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
Click to expand...



Woah! there cowgirl...just because you got lucky on a land deal dosen't make you the smarty britches.  I bet you think hollywood entertainers are a bunch of lucky morons that should have no say just because they fell into some dough because they were fortunate to have good genes for the camera.  Right?  Well looky in the mirror.  According to you if it hadn't been for adair you might be cashin unemployment checks in Bonney..not writing them.

I don't really have a bone to pick with you and I don't know why you were in prison but it seems to me you would appreciate what getting dealt a lousy hand is and you might be more compassionate.  Just sayin...


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Obama's SS: Glenn Beck Sees Black People
> Typically I love posting tings from a fox site. Typically this stops all the "but its from a left leaning site" crap...but sometimes its hard finding negative things about fox from fox. Every once in a while it happens though. I hope this vid of Beck speaking, directly..himself...is not some kind of spin.
> 
> Watch this vid of HIM saying this crap and see if you actually believe what this idiot is spewing. My favorite part is where he shows kids saying Barack Obama inspired me to want to be a doctor (or something like that) yet that kid and his friends are some kind of militia? Some kind of military over thrower? They were STEPPERS. (This reminds me of the "terrorist fist jab" crap.)
> 
> He is a fear monger. Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check *oout the name of the video* if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
Click to expand...

LOL so some moron like YOU named the video and posted it on youtube


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! there cowgirl...just because you got lucky on a land deal dosen't make you the smarty britches.  I bet you think hollywood entertainers are a bunch of lucky morons that should have no say just because they fell into some dough because they were fortunate to have good genes for the camera.  Right?  Well looky in the mirror.  According to you if it hadn't been for adair you might be cashin unemployment checks in Bonney..not writing them.
> 
> I don't really have a bone to pick with you and I don't know why you were in prison but it seems to me you would appreciate what getting dealt a lousy hand is and you might be more compassionate.  Just sayin...
Click to expand...


Frankly, hollywood entertainers are extremely lucky if you look at how many people out there trying to be the next hollywood star.  I don't know if luck played a hand in the selling of my land or just perfect timing. And yes Red did help me out and if it wasn't for his generousity I may well be sitting on my nutsack waiting for the unemployment check to come, but things worked out a little differently.  I do have compassion, but not for those that bring hardships upon themselves. You reap what you sow.

But what does any of this have to do with Beck?


----------



## Zoom-boing

midcan5 said:


> My question is show me a 'fact' he mentions that is of substance and not conjecture.





> GLENN: He does. I don't know why it is so hard to believe that the president of the United States may be a Marxist, when *we have so many Marxists now coming out of the closet*. They are no longer afraid to say it. Here is congresswoman from California, Congresswoman Diane Watson.  Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Marxists advise Obama?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m4alvzhOEM]YouTube - EXPOSED: Congresswoman Diane Watson Praises Communist, Suggests Obama's Healthcare Critics Racist[/ame]



> GLENN: I ask you, why is it so hard for people to believe that there is a revolution going on in this country, that there is a Marxist revolution. You have Van Jones &#8209;&#8209; and by the way, I don't know if you've seen all the hacks that have gone after the facts on Van Jones. This guy is being canonized.
> 
> Van Jones, in His Own Words - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com





> Jones says he became politically radicalized in the aftermath of the deadly April 1992 Los Angeles riots which erupted shortly after four L.A. police officers who had beaten the now-infamous Rodney King were exonerated in court. I was a rowdy nationalist on April 28th, says Jones, and then the verdicts came down on April 29th. By August, *I was a communist*.
> 
> Recalling his brief incarceration, Jones says: I met all these young radical people of color. I mean really radical: *communists and anarchists. And it was, like, This is what I need to be a part of.* I spent the next ten years of my life working with a lot of those people I met in jail, trying to be a revolutionary.'
> 
> Musings From Our âGreen Czarâ Jones | Sweetness & Light



Explain to me the "spin" Beck puts on things when he says that Obama surrounds himself with communists.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! there cowgirl...just because you got lucky on a land deal dosen't make you the smarty britches.  I bet you think hollywood entertainers are a bunch of lucky morons that should have no say just because they fell into some dough because they were fortunate to have good genes for the camera.  Right?  Well looky in the mirror.  According to you if it hadn't been for adair you might be cashin unemployment checks in Bonney..not writing them.
> 
> I don't really have a bone to pick with you and I don't know why you were in prison but it seems to me you would appreciate what getting dealt a lousy hand is and you might be more compassionate.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, hollywood entertainers are extremely lucky if you look at how many people out there trying to be the next hollywood star.  I don't know if luck played a hand in the selling of my land or just perfect timing. And yes Red did help me out and if it wasn't for his generousity I may well be sitting on my nutsack waiting for the unemployment check to come, but things worked out a little differently.  I do have compassion, but not for those that bring hardships upon themselves. You reap what you sow.
> 
> But what does any of this have to do with Beck?
Click to expand...


Nothing.  I hardly ever think of him.  Never watched him on the tube.  I just live near where he grew up(questionable).  I know he is also lucky.  At least being on TV is fortunate for him.  The other aspects of his life seem less rewarding.  I've heard clips and seen clips.  Beck is clearly borderline suicidal.  A manic depressive with the amplitude he displays is not long for this earth.  But like I said.  I don't really give a rats ass what happens to the scumbag traitor.


----------



## anna

beck isn't scaring people,the commie muslim barry soetoro is!!!!  can't wait for the impeachment and perpwalk!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

anna said:


> beck isn't scaring people,the commie muslim barry soetoro is!!!!  can't wait for the impeachment and perpwalk!!!




You are a joke right?

no one can really be this stupid and still type


----------



## HUGGY

Truthmatters said:


> anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck isn't scaring people,the commie muslim barry soetoro is!!!!  can't wait for the impeachment and perpwalk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke right?
> 
> no one can really be this stupid and still type
Click to expand...


You are joking...right?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> But "we surround THEM!!!"
> 
> It reminds me of the time a friend of mine told me that Bush Sr. was going to have "blue helmeted U.N. troops occupy America."
> 
> What a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.
> 
> You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget, Beck also said we would hold "certain" people in Fema camps as prisoners.  What ever came of that little gem?
Click to expand...

You really are just plain crazy as shit aren't you?


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck isn't scaring people,the commie muslim barry soetoro is!!!! can't wait for the impeachment and perpwalk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke right?
> 
> *no one can really be this stupid and still type*
Click to expand...

why not? you do


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with Obama saying he wants a domestic security force. Nor does it even acknowledge that video showing Obama actually stating it.
> 
> You act like Glenn is making this up when he is responding to Obama. He is crazy for asking Obama questions about who this domestic security force is supposed to fight. Who is our domestic enemy? Why is that unreasonable, crazy, and/or stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget, Beck also said we would hold "certain" people in Fema camps as prisoners.  What ever came of that little gem?
Click to expand...


Why would I forget something that's completely irrelevant to the conversation. Stop freaking avoiding Obama's statement. Does Obama want a domestic security force or not? Yes or no.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! there cowgirl...just because you got lucky on a land deal dosen't make you the smarty britches.  I bet you think hollywood entertainers are a bunch of lucky morons that should have no say just because they fell into some dough because they were fortunate to have good genes for the camera.  Right?  Well looky in the mirror.  According to you if it hadn't been for adair you might be cashin unemployment checks in Bonney..not writing them.
> 
> I don't really have a bone to pick with you and I don't know why you were in prison but it seems to me you would appreciate what getting dealt a lousy hand is and you might be more compassionate.  Just sayin...
Click to expand...


Sorry to ask, but what the hell are you talking about? Land deal? Hollywood entertainer? Who the hell mentioned anyone from Hollywood? Who is just lucky and fell into dough? Unemployment checks? Prison?  What does any of this have to do with the post you are responding to?


----------



## DavidS

Truthmatters said:


> anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck isn't scaring people,the commie muslim barry soetoro is!!!!  can't wait for the impeachment and perpwalk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke right?
> 
> no one can really be this stupid and still type
Click to expand...


It IS possible.


----------



## Intense

Glenn Beck Update I don't like that he is mixing commercials in with his commentaries.

Glenn Beck - Beck Talks


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! there cowgirl...just because you got lucky on a land deal dosen't make you the smarty britches.  I bet you think hollywood entertainers are a bunch of lucky morons that should have no say just because they fell into some dough because they were fortunate to have good genes for the camera.  Right?  Well looky in the mirror.  According to you if it hadn't been for adair you might be cashin unemployment checks in Bonney..not writing them.
> 
> I don't really have a bone to pick with you and I don't know why you were in prison but it seems to me you would appreciate what getting dealt a lousy hand is and you might be more compassionate.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask, but what the hell are you talking about? Land deal? Hollywood entertainer? Who the hell mentioned anyone from Hollywood? Who is just lucky and fell into dough? Unemployment checks? Prison?  What does any of this have to do with the post you are responding to?
Click to expand...


The land deal he was referring to was the one I made that netted me a large sum of money, the prison deal was in reference to me spending almost three years in a Texas prison. Basically he's trying his best to change the subject.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"You know... I... I'd really like to share with you a personal story from today,* 
*  but I can't, because it puts my family in danger."* 
     -- Glenn Beck --


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> *"You know... I... I'd really like to share with you a personal story from today,*
> *  but I can't, because it puts my family in danger."*
> -- Glenn Beck --



Nice quote, what's the matter can't speak for yourself?  Hahhahahahaha I like it when you idiots are speechless.


----------



## Jay Canuck

and we all know who does the talking for you cowfucker!


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." * 
 --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link* 


L.O.L !


----------



## DiveCon

Jay Canuck said:


> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*
> 
> 
> L.O.L !


if only you could actually understand the meaning behind that quote

the joke is on you


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]* *"It took me about a year to start hating the 9/11 victims' families...    I don't hate all of them.* *I hate probably about 10 of them. But when I see a 9-11 victim family on television, or whatever,* *I'm just like, 'Oh, shut up!' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining. And we did our best for them."* 
 --  Glen Beck, trying to be a bigger asshole than Rush,  *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*
> 
> 
> L.O.L !
> 
> 
> 
> if only you could actually understand the meaning behind that quote
> 
> the joke is on you
Click to expand...


do you hear Glen's thoughts when you wear your tin foil hat and tune in to his show?


----------



## DiveCon

Jay Canuck said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." *
> --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*
> 
> 
> L.O.L !
> 
> 
> 
> if only you could actually understand the meaning behind that quote
> 
> the joke is on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you hear Glen's thoughts when you wear your tin foil hat and tune in to his show?
Click to expand...

hint for you
i never watched his show before you morons started your attacks on him
so then i watched a few just to see if what you assholes were saying had any credibility
and i found out it doesnt
and him saying not to take anything he says as gospel is proof you dont fucking get it


----------



## Jay Canuck

but you do get it?....well then by all means - fill me in on the joke. ( this should be good)


----------



## DiveCon

Jay Canuck said:


> but you do get it?....well then by all means - fill me in on the joke. ( this should be good)


i like to keep morons in suspense


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> and we all know who does the talking for you cowfucker!



WOW great counter!! Did you come up with that novel insult all by yourself ?


----------



## Jay Canuck

yeah.... you and Glenn are about as suspenceful as watching paint dry.


----------



## Jay Canuck

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> and we all know who does the talking for you cowfucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW great counter!! Did you come up with that novel insult all by yourself ?
Click to expand...


Instead of going to a GOP playbook or a Hannity/Billo talking point I am proud to say I did.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hey Jay Cafuck, instead of quoting Beck (out of context) why not refute his claims about Mark Lloyd, Van Jones and Cass Sunstein?


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hey Jay Cafuck, instead of quoting Beck (out of context) why not refute his claims about Mark Lloyd, Van Jones and Cass Sunstein?


he cant
LOL


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"What's with the overemphasis of everything and the crying? What's that all about?** I'm afraid he's going to have a nervous breakdown on the air...This guy's on the edge everyday. **Personally I think the guy is going to have a crack up on the air -- which is going to be very good for ratings."* 
 --  Michael Savage, talking about Glenn Beck's hysterical rantings,  *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck

Glenn Beck? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?


What is he doing that is drawing so much attention? "


Sorry.... I was commenting and posting on the thread topic...and you two turds covered in burnt hair were going on about what again?


----------



## DiveCon

Jay Canuck said:


> *"What's with the overemphasis of everything and the crying? What's that all about?** I'm afraid he's going to have a nervous breakdown on the air...This guy's on the edge everyday. **Personally I think the guy is going to have a crack up on the air -- which is going to be very good for ratings."*
> --  Michael Savage, talking about Glenn Beck's hysterical rantings,  *Link*


now THIS is rich

Michael Savage talking about someone else ranting
LOL

and when did he become a credible source for liberals?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> Glenn Beck?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention? "
> 
> 
> Sorry.... I was commenting and posting on the thread topic...and you two turds covered in burnt hair were going on about what again?



You are a liar, you were not commenting on anything. You were quoting Beck and now Savage. I do believe it's impossible for you to have an original thought.  I challenge you to disprove anything Beck has stated in the last two weeks. And when you fail and you will, you can shut the fuck up!!! One thing I despise is fucking dumbass Canadians commenting on America or Americans.


----------



## Jay Canuck

L.O.L - you two remind me of those old fags that nobody listens to on the balcony from the Muppet Show.


----------



## DiveCon

Jay Canuck said:


> L.O.L - you two remind me of those old fags that nobody listens to on the balcony from the Muppet Show.


nice show of liberal tolerance there jay


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> L.O.L - you two remind me of those old fags that nobody listens to on the balcony from the Muppet Show.



That's what I thought. I always knew you Canadians were a bunch of lying cowards and you just reaffirmed it.


----------



## Jay Canuck

"hey Lonestar got any Viagra?"

"Viagra?...hell no -  the cows came home last night!"


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> "hey Lonestar got any Viagra?"
> 
> "Viagra?...hell no -  the cows came home last night!"



Obviously you sick fucks in Canada have a fucked up way of raising cattle with all the talk about viagra and cowfucking. Now I'm beginning to understand why there's a ban on Canadian beef.

WTO to hear Canada's beef on beef ban

Beef industry backs fight to end ban


----------



## Jay Canuck

they traced those sick cows back to the U.S. -  thanx a bunch!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> they traced those sick cows back to the U.S. -  thanx a bunch!



Prove it.

No I admit back in 2003 that may have happened, but that was 6 years ago. Why is there still a ban?


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Old Business[/SIZE]* 
*"Here's a link to the Alan Colmes radio clip where one of the leading lights of the extreme right, Neal Horsley,* *tries to explain to Colmes that everyone who grows up on the farm has historically had sex with animals, including him,* 
*and that liberal city folks "are so far removed" from "domestic life on the farm" that they just don't understand that* *"your first girlfriend is a mule" when you grow up on a farm in Georgia."* 
  Thanks to Chris H,    *Link* 





*[SIZE=-1]"I rape mules - got any?"[/SIZE]* 


any relation to you Lonestar?


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> now THIS is rich
> 
> Michael Savage talking about someone else ranting
> LOL
> 
> and when did he become a credible source for liberals?



Or even conservatives.


----------



## Chris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grp0EByrLoE]YouTube - Colbert on Glenn Beck[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Oooh .... a media personality insulting another media personality ... we haven't see that before.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Oooh .... a media personality insulting another media personality ... we haven't see that before.


oh my, must be serious when its done on a COMEDY channel


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> Oooh .... a media personality insulting another media personality ... we haven't see that before.



Cause we all know Colbert is stable...


----------



## DiveCon

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh .... a media personality insulting another media personality ... we haven't see that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause we all know Colbert is stable...
Click to expand...

and only does SERIOUS news 

of course


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "What's the deal? Why is nearly every liberal site I visit obsessed with him? Why is everyone talking about him?
> 
> 
> What is he doing that is drawing so much attention? "
> 
> 
> Sorry.... I was commenting and posting on the thread topic...and you two turds covered in burnt hair were going on about what again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar, you were not commenting on anything. You were quoting Beck and now Savage. I do believe it's impossible for you to have an original thought.  I challenge you to disprove anything Beck has stated in the last two weeks. And when you fail and you will, you can shut the fuck up!!! One thing I despise is fucking dumbass Canadians commenting on America or Americans.
Click to expand...


Remember beck on the fema camp thing?  "and I cannot debunk them"....wow..Its not two weeks old but he kept it going for a long time scaring as many people as he could until finally he got a credible guest on from popular mechanics and disproved all the crap he was spewing for so long..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv0nuzha6nQ]YouTube - FEMA Camps And The Glenn Beck Disinformation Campaign[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Yet, you will believe anything BBC announces ... funny.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that the Video shows the example of what people will do in your name, in the extreme. I'm sure if you search diligently enough you can cover the full spectrum from left to right. Instead of trashing Beck, why not construct your own video that proves just that.
> 
> Glen makes points, then backs them up. You can mirror that and diffuse it, Honorably or Dishonorably.
Click to expand...


Fair enough..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv0nuzha6nQ]YouTube - FEMA Camps And The Glenn Beck Disinformation Campaign[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought , Beck never said Obama is building a "black militia", but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
Click to expand...

they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)



Please stop ignoring Obama's statements and explain them. How is Glenn wrong about Obama's desire to build a civilian security force when he explicitly said he wants to and hasnt given us a damn indication what he means by it?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
Click to expand...

i would say the chances are he doesnt


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would say the chances are he doesnt
Click to expand...


Agreed.  LOL


----------



## Chris

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop ignoring Obama's statements and explain them. How is Glenn wrong about Obama's desire to build a civilian security force when he explicitly said he wants to and hasnt given us a damn indication what he means by it?
Click to expand...


Really, you need to move out of your mom's basement.


----------



## Dr.House

Chris said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop ignoring Obama's statements and explain them. How is Glenn wrong about Obama's desire to build a civilian security force when he explicitly said he wants to and hasnt given us a damn indication what he means by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, you need to move out of your mom's basement.
Click to expand...


Why?  You thinking of moving in there?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr.House said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop ignoring Obama's statements and explain them. How is Glenn wrong about Obama's desire to build a civilian security force when he explicitly said he wants to and hasnt given us a damn indication what he means by it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you need to move out of your mom's basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You thinking of moving in there?
Click to expand...


But then he's have to leave his!


----------



## Dr.House

KittenKoder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you need to move out of your mom's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  You thinking of moving in there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then he's have to leave his!
Click to expand...


Maybe he'll "Winter" there and stay in his own during the Summer...


----------



## joeyc

I say the crazy people are the ones who waste their time arguing over the musings of a recovering alcoholic coke-head from Washington. I mean, wait until we elect him President and then start complaining about him.

Oh, wait...


----------



## KittenKoder

joeyc said:


> I say the crazy people are the ones who waste their time arguing over the musings of a recovering alcoholic coke-head from Washington. I mean, wait until we elect him President and then start complaining about him.
> 
> Oh, wait...



Bush is gone now ... catch up!


----------



## Zoom-boing

joeyc said:


> I say the crazy people are the ones who waste their time arguing over the musings of a recovering alcoholic coke-head from Washington. I mean, wait until we elect him President and then start complaining about him.
> 
> Oh, wait...



Wow, you suck.


----------



## joeyc

KittenKoder said:


> joeyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the crazy people are the ones who waste their time arguing over the musings of a recovering alcoholic coke-head from Washington. I mean, wait until we elect him President and then start complaining about him.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush is gone now ... catch up!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the heads up.



Zoom-boing said:


> joeyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the crazy people are the ones who waste their time arguing over the musings of a recovering alcoholic coke-head from Washington. I mean, wait until we elect him President and then start complaining about him.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you suck.
Click to expand...


Maybe I do, but I'm good at it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop ignoring Obama's statements and explain them. How is Glenn wrong about Obama's desire to build a civilian security force when he explicitly said he wants to and hasnt given us a damn indication what he means by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, you need to move out of your mom's basement.
Click to expand...


If you refuse to have any intelligent conversation on the topic, then dont say anything at all. If you think your pathetic insults really matter to me or somehow make you superior to me, then you are the dumbest person this world has ever seen.


----------



## Intense

Step teams come off as militant, that neither good  or bad, however it is meant to intimidate and impress by design.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color were every one of the people beck showed in his examples?
> 
> (by the way, check oout the name of the video if you need a hint)
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is he never stated what you claimed he stated.  But hey, I understand the need for you to make shit up, I mean hell, you can't defend anything that Obama does so you attack those that are speaking the truth about your messiah.
> 
> That clip you showed, name one thing that was not true and provide evidence to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were kids in a step team...DO YOU KNOW WHAT A STEP TEAM IS?  How are they militants...(oh and did I mention they were black?)
Click to expand...


You still failed to back up your claim that Beck stated Obama was building a "black militia".


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Step teams come off as militant, that neither good  or bad, however it is meant to intimidate and impress by design.



What?  Seriously....what the hell are you talking about.

Here is a step team from Jersey.  






The step team Beck was referring to said things like "Obama has inspired me to want to be a doctor", then the next kid would come up.

 Oh my god..they are horrible, intimidating people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> The step team Beck was referring to said things like "Obama has inspired me to want to be a doctor", then the next kid would come up.
> 
> Oh my god..they are horrible, intimidating people.




'Just a step team' my ass.

Since when do step teams spout political policy of the president?

Here's the entire video.  Pwned.

Obama commandos' teacher disciplined


P.S.  Where's the 'stepping'??


----------



## midcan5

Zoom-boing said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is show me a 'fact' he mentions that is of substance and not conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me the "spin" Beck puts on things when he says that Obama surrounds himself with communists.
Click to expand...


Thank you, you are the only one with the chutzpah to give my question a shot, the rest are engaged in a debate over inconsequential minutiae.  

First your question contained the answer, spin* is exactly what beck engages in but I won't let your question off so easily. Spin = fact for the sake of this debate.

Now what beck claims in his usually cowardly way is that Obama 'may' be a Marxist. He never says anything directly as he must be afraid of libel or he knows it isn't really true. Either way that would be a 'fact' we could debate if he had the balls to say it outright. 

So then his proof for this preposterous statement is: a person who works in his administration once said he was a communist and a congresswoman claims Castro was a intelligent leader. Ask yourself could this hold up in a court of law as proof or even in the court of reason as proof? 

It really is guilt - label Marxist - by bizarre association. I've known a murderer in my life, he was married to family, does that make me a murderer? Or is our family a family of murderers.

The congresswoman should have qualified  statement, taken in the clip it sounds naive and simplistic. Castro did succeed as a leader but I hardly think any American would want Cuba as home. But does her statement prove Obama is a Marxist? Again it a bizarre irrelevant connection. 

His next 'fact' is there is a revolution going on in this country. There is? Can someone show it to all the people trying like heck to make ends meet, working for their family, and hoping the job economy turns around? Is that his revolution - cause I sure as shitt don't see one. I wish we had a revolution of buying American as I posted before - wish he'd address that one.

Van Jones comments are as simple as the congresswoman, first, he is a nationalist, then a bad verdict comes down and now he a communist. I doubt the knew what either really meant,  but if that means Obama is a Marxist then if you know someone who is a (anything you like) it makes you the same.  

I'm sorry but there are no facts in his show. 

"spin* - A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public."
Urban Dictionary: spin

If anyone is interested in understanding Marxism, see this link. Learning what Marxism is about I personally think of Marxism the same way I think of most material or economic ideologies, untenable in the real world.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

midcan5 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is show me a 'fact' he mentions that is of substance and not conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me the "spin" Beck puts on things when he says that Obama surrounds himself with communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are the only one with the chutzpah to give my question a shot, the rest are engaged in a debate over inconsequential minutiae.
> 
> First your question contained the answer, spin* is exactly what beck engages in but I won't let your question off so easily. Spin = fact for the sake of this debate.
> 
> Now what beck claims in his usually cowardly way is that Obama 'may' be a Marxist. He never says anything directly as he must be afraid of libel or he knows it isn't really true. Either way that would be a 'fact' we could debate if he had the balls to say it outright.
> 
> So then his proof for this preposterous statement is: a person who works in his administration once said he was a communist and a congresswoman claims Castro was a intelligent leader. Ask yourself could this hold up in a court of law as proof or even in the court of reason as proof?
> 
> It really is guilt - label Marxist - by bizarre association. I've known a murderer in my life, he was married to family, does that make me a murderer? Or is our family a family of murderers.
> 
> The congresswoman should have qualified  statement, taken in the clip it sounds naive and simplistic. Castro did succeed as a leader but I hardly think any American would want Cuba as home. But does her statement prove Obama is a Marxist? Again it a bizarre irrelevant connection.
> 
> His next 'fact' is there is a revolution going on in this country. There is? Can someone show it to all the people trying like heck to make ends meet, working for their family, and hoping the job economy turns around? Is that his revolution - cause I sure as shitt don't see one. I wish we had a revolution of buying American as I posted before - wish he'd address that one.
> 
> Van Jones comments are as simple as the congresswoman, first, he is a nationalist, then a bad verdict comes down and now he a communist. I doubt the knew what either really meant,  but if that means Obama is a Marxist then if you know someone who is a (anything you like) it makes you the same.
> 
> I'm sorry but there are no facts in his show.
> 
> "spin* - A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public."
> Urban Dictionary: spin
> 
> If anyone is interested in understanding Marxism, see this link. Learning what Marxism is about I personally think of Marxism the same way I think of most material or economic ideologies, untenable in the real world.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with. 

Ezekiel Emanuel, who believes that "communitarianism" should guide decisions on who gets care. He says medical care should be reserved for the non-disabled, not given to those "who are irreversibly prevented from being or becoming participating citizens . . . An obvious example is not guaranteeing health services to patients with dementia" (JAMA, Feb. 27, 2008).

Cass Sunstein, "the idea of libertarian paternalism might seem to be an oxymoron, but it is both possible and legitimate for private and public institutions to affect behavior while also respecting freedom of choice. Often people's preferences are ill-formed, and their choices will inevitably be influenced by default rules, framing effects, and starting points. In these circumstances, a form of paternalism cannot be avoided. Equipped with an understanding of behavioral findings of bounded rationality and bounded self-control, libertarian paternalists should attempt to steer people's choices in welfare-promoting directions without eliminating freedom of choice. It is also possible to show how a libertarian paternalist might select among the possible options and to assess how much choice to offer."

And this gem..."Representatives of animals should be able to bring private suits to ensure that anticruelty and related laws are actually enforced. Of course, any animals would be represented by human beings, just like any other litigant who lacks ordinary (human) competence; for example, the interests of children are protected by prosecutors, and also by trustees and guardians in private litigation brought on children's behalf.  If getting rid of the idea that animals are property is helpful in reducing suffering, then we should get rid of the idea that animals are property."

Mark Lloyd... "In Venezuela, with Chavez, you really had an incredible revolution  democratic revolution  to begin to put in place things that were going to have impact on the people of Venezuela. The property owners and the folks who were then controlling the media in Venezuela rebelled  worked, frankly, with folks here in the US government  worked to oust him. He came back and had another revolution, and Chavez then started to take the media very seriously in his country".

Van Jones..."What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about people who come here from all around the world, who we're willing to have out in the fields with poison being sprayed on them, poison being sprayed on them because we have the wrong agricultural system and then we're and we're willing to poison them and poison the Earth to put food on our table but we don't want to give them rights and we don't want to give them dignity and we don't want to give them respect? "

These are just some of the people that Obama surrounds himself with, and you don't see a pattern here? You obviously don't see a problem.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step teams come off as militant, that neither good  or bad, however it is meant to intimidate and impress by design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Seriously....what the hell are you talking about.
> 
> Here is a step team from Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The step team Beck was referring to said things like "Obama has inspired me to want to be a doctor", then the next kid would come up.
> 
> Oh my god..they are horrible, intimidating people.
Click to expand...


You are projecting rather than discerning intent and meaning. Neither does your one example sitting on bleachers represent anything, other than kids sitting on bleachers. They may or may not represent the norm, which is neither for You or I to proclaim.  To make a point that you failed to, use a video link.

I am not Anti-Step. I'm pointing out that it is competitive aggressive, and does intimidate, as many sports and social activities do.  I am not passing Judgement, that is individual. Psych out the competition, Cheer Leaders do it. You need to lighten up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEoPXBPc7O0]YouTube - Black Ice Step Team - Toronto[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KceGHE-Q1g]YouTube - Assembly of God step team[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdqPuSUit5A]YouTube - MHS Boys Step Team[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Lonestar_logic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sorry but there are no facts in his show.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with.
> 
> Ezekiel Emanuel, who believes that "communitarianism" should guide decisions on who gets care. He says medical care should be reserved for the non-disabled, not given to those "who are irreversibly prevented from being or becoming participating citizens . . . An obvious example is not guaranteeing health services to patients with dementia" (JAMA, Feb. 27, 2008).
> 
> Cass Sunstein, "the idea of libertarian paternalism might seem to be an oxymoron, but it is both possible and legitimate for private and public institutions to affect behavior while also respecting freedom of choice. Often people's preferences are ill-formed, and their choices will inevitably be influenced by default rules, framing effects, and starting points. In these circumstances, a form of paternalism cannot be avoided. Equipped with an understanding of behavioral findings of bounded rationality and bounded self-control, libertarian paternalists should attempt to steer people's choices in welfare-promoting directions without eliminating freedom of choice. It is also possible to show how a libertarian paternalist might select among the possible options and to assess how much choice to offer."
> 
> And this gem..."Representatives of animals should be able to bring private suits to ensure that anticruelty and related laws are actually enforced. Of course, any animals would be represented by human beings, just like any other litigant who lacks ordinary (human) competence; for example, the interests of children are protected by prosecutors, and also by trustees and guardians in private litigation brought on children's behalf.  If getting rid of the idea that animals are property is helpful in reducing suffering, then we should get rid of the idea that animals are property."
> 
> Mark Lloyd... "In Venezuela, with Chavez, you really had an incredible revolution  democratic revolution  to begin to put in place things that were going to have impact on the people of Venezuela. The property owners and the folks who were then controlling the media in Venezuela rebelled  worked, frankly, with folks here in the US government  worked to oust him. He came back and had another revolution, and Chavez then started to take the media very seriously in his country".
> 
> Van Jones..."What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about people who come here from all around the world, who we're willing to have out in the fields with poison being sprayed on them, poison being sprayed on them because we have the wrong agricultural system and then we're and we're willing to poison them and poison the Earth to put food on our table but we don't want to give them rights and we don't want to give them dignity and we don't want to give them respect? "
> 
> These are just some of the people that Obama surrounds himself with, and you don't see a pattern here? You obviously don't see a problem.
Click to expand...


   

Midcan -- all Beck is doing is presenting the facts of those who Obama has chosen to surround himself with.   Open your mind and your eyes and connect the dots.


----------



## Zona

Zoom-boing said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The step team Beck was referring to said things like "Obama has inspired me to want to be a doctor", then the next kid would come up.
> 
> Oh my god..they are horrible, intimidating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just a step team' my ass.
> 
> Since when do step teams spout political policy of the president?
> 
> Here's the entire video.  Pwned.
> 
> Obama commandos' teacher disciplined
> 
> 
> P.S.  Where's the 'stepping'??
Click to expand...


Question for you..were you one of the uh...uninformed people who were questioning when Obama and his wife "fist bumped" each other?

Did you call it a terrorist fist jab as well?

You are freaking clueless.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zoom-boing said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sorry but there are no facts in his show.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with.
> 
> Ezekiel Emanuel, who believes that "communitarianism" should guide decisions on who gets care. He says medical care should be reserved for the non-disabled, not given to those "who are irreversibly prevented from being or becoming participating citizens . . . An obvious example is not guaranteeing health services to patients with dementia" (JAMA, Feb. 27, 2008).
> 
> Cass Sunstein, "the idea of libertarian paternalism might seem to be an oxymoron, but it is both possible and legitimate for private and public institutions to affect behavior while also respecting freedom of choice. Often people's preferences are ill-formed, and their choices will inevitably be influenced by default rules, framing effects, and starting points. In these circumstances, a form of paternalism cannot be avoided. Equipped with an understanding of behavioral findings of bounded rationality and bounded self-control, libertarian paternalists should attempt to steer people's choices in welfare-promoting directions without eliminating freedom of choice. It is also possible to show how a libertarian paternalist might select among the possible options and to assess how much choice to offer."
> 
> And this gem..."Representatives of animals should be able to bring private suits to ensure that anticruelty and related laws are actually enforced. Of course, any animals would be represented by human beings, just like any other litigant who lacks ordinary (human) competence; for example, the interests of children are protected by prosecutors, and also by trustees and guardians in private litigation brought on children's behalf.  If getting rid of the idea that animals are property is helpful in reducing suffering, then we should get rid of the idea that animals are property."
> 
> Mark Lloyd... "In Venezuela, with Chavez, you really had an incredible revolution  democratic revolution  to begin to put in place things that were going to have impact on the people of Venezuela. The property owners and the folks who were then controlling the media in Venezuela rebelled  worked, frankly, with folks here in the US government  worked to oust him. He came back and had another revolution, and Chavez then started to take the media very seriously in his country".
> 
> Van Jones..."What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about our immigrant sisters and brothers? What about people who come here from all around the world, who we're willing to have out in the fields with poison being sprayed on them, poison being sprayed on them because we have the wrong agricultural system and then we're and we're willing to poison them and poison the Earth to put food on our table but we don't want to give them rights and we don't want to give them dignity and we don't want to give them respect? "
> 
> These are just some of the people that Obama surrounds himself with, and you don't see a pattern here? You obviously don't see a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midcan -- all Beck is doing is presenting the facts of those who Obama has chosen to surround himself with.   Open your mind and your eyes and connect the dots.
Click to expand...


Becks trump card 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6u2FpJecGI]YouTube - Van Jones - Time Has Made Me New[/ame]


----------



## ba1614

What dirt is Beck releasing at 5:30?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

He isnt waiting  till then.


----------



## ba1614

lol, Ya, I see now that it's about Jones. 

 He made a comment about asking the whitehouse to comment and telling them he was airing it at 5:30?


----------



## Avatar4321

ba1614 said:


> What dirt is Beck releasing at 5:30?



Van Jones is a 9/11 Truther apparently.


----------



## Jay Canuck

asking for the truth is crazy.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jay Canuck said:


> asking for the truth is crazy.



Truth in politics is subjective.


----------



## Jay Canuck

What would I do without your guidance?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avatar4321 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What dirt is Beck releasing at 5:30?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Jones is a 9/11 Truther apparently.
Click to expand...

Black day
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxqc6l8rFpg[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Jay Canuck said:


> What would I do without your guidance?



What? Do you not like the truth?


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would I do without your guidance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Do you not like the truth?
Click to expand...


----------



## midcan5

Lonestar_logic said:


> Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with.



Yes, and I'm sure there are lots of good people in the administration but the proof is in the accomplishments and not in speculative hyperbole.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The step team Beck was referring to said things like "Obama has inspired me to want to be a doctor", then the next kid would come up.
> 
> Oh my god..they are horrible, intimidating people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just a step team' my ass.
> 
> Since when do step teams spout political policy of the president?
> 
> Here's the entire video.  Pwned.
> 
> Obama commandos' teacher disciplined
> 
> 
> P.S.  Where's the 'stepping'??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question for you..were you one of the uh...uninformed people who were questioning when Obama and his wife "fist bumped" each other?
> 
> Did you call it a terrorist fist jab as well?
> 
> You are freaking clueless.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you are talking about -- Obama and Michelle fist bump?  Terrorist fist jab?  WTH?

Did you watch the video?

Steppers.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What dirt is Beck releasing at 5:30?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Jones is a 9/11 Truther apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Black day*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXd3nZhlJNU]YouTube - van jones communist and 911 truther DC silent[/ame]
Click to expand...


Excuse me, was that a_ racist_ remark?


----------



## PixieStix

1-202-456-1414 or 1-202-456-1111  Demand that the White House clarifies or debunks, or otherwise comments on what has been found about Van Jones, or any of the other so called advisors

1-202-225-3121
Demand that Congress gets to the bottom of why these advisors AKA czars have infiltrated or been invited into the Peoples House, and why they are doing and saying nothing!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van Jones is a 9/11 Truther apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> *Black day*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, was that a_ racist_ remark?
Click to expand...

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, was that a_ racist_ remark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I am aware of.
Click to expand...


Knew that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

midcan5 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure there are lots of good people in the administration but the proof is in the accomplishments and not in speculative hyperbole.
Click to expand...


And this coming week Obama is going to tell the GOP to board the train or get left at the station.  The conservative Dems and the mod-liberal Repubs are going to give the majority in both chambers for a two-tier system.

And, yes, the Senate is going to go with a a simple majority vote, with a 'screw 60 and the Repubs', then campaign on it for a year.

Obama and the Dems intend to kill the conservative wing of the GOP.  By election season next year, the GOP will be throwing the far right conservatives to the sharks.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama said, you want to know my policies, then you have to look at the people I surround myself with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure there are lots of good people in the administration but the proof is in the accomplishments and not in speculative hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this coming week Obama is going to tell the GOP to board the train or get left at the station.  The conservative Dems and the mod-liberal Repubs are going to give the majority in both chambers for a two-tier system.
> 
> And, yes, the Senate is going to go with a a simple majority vote, with a 'screw 60 and the Repubs', then campaign on it for a year.
> 
> Obama and the Dems intend to kill the conservative wing of the GOP.  By election season next year, the GOP will be throwing the far right conservatives to the sharks.
Click to expand...


Wishful thinking on your part. Fact is in 2010, the republicans will take over as the major party in both the house and the senate.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure there are lots of good people in the administration but the proof is in the accomplishments and not in speculative hyperbole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this coming week Obama is going to tell the GOP to board the train or get left at the station.  The conservative Dems and the mod-liberal Repubs are going to give the majority in both chambers for a two-tier system.
> 
> And, yes, the Senate is going to go with a a simple majority vote, with a 'screw 60 and the Repubs', then campaign on it for a year.
> 
> Obama and the Dems intend to kill the conservative wing of the GOP.  By election season next year, the GOP will be throwing the far right conservatives to the sharks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on your part. Fact is in 2010, the republicans will take over as the major party in both the house and the senate.
Click to expand...


WOW!.....  you drink a lot ..don't you?


----------



## Paulie

Because we need a thread about him.


----------



## Oddball

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ing-glenn-beck-and-sarah-palin-meet-with.html


----------



## xotoxi

A New and Improved Glenn Beck thread!

33% More Glenn Beck compared to the Original!


----------



## Paulie

I'm sorry...

_WHO??_


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh goody! I wonder how many more people will raise his ratings in this one!


----------



## xotoxi

KittenKoder said:


> Oh goody! I wonder how many more people will raise his ratings in this one!


 
I have a poster of Glenn Beck on the wall in my bedroom.

Right next to the Kirk Cameron poster.

DREAMY!


----------



## Paulie

Stare at "Glenn" for a really long time...

Eventually it doesn't even look like the word Glenn anymore.


----------



## KittenKoder

Glenn is a gem!


----------



## Paulie

Wow there's WAY more Glenn Beck in this thread than mine.  Just as advertised.

Whatever gets him the ratings he so truely deserves


----------



## xsited1

Glenn Beck would like to thank everyone for making him so popular:

How Glenn Beck Is On Track For An $18 Million Year


----------



## KittenKoder

Now the Beck haters are avoiding us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I like Glenn.  I didn't like him as a drunk, though. signed: Glenn's wife.


----------



## KittenKoder

Damn, this is the *only* Beck thread that hasn't taken off!


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> Now the Beck haters are avoiding us.



They can only slander and libel Glenn. They cant deal with anything he is actually saying.


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Beck haters are avoiding us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can only slander and libel Glenn. They cant deal with anything he is actually saying.
Click to expand...


Want to know the true irony here?  I don't really care what Beck says or does, I don't pay much attention to media personalities and would never have known he existed if not for all this attacking his freedom of speech like they have.


----------



## Avatar4321

KittenKoder said:


> Want to know the true irony here?  I don't really care what Beck says or does, I don't pay much attention to media personalities and would never have known he existed if not for all this attacking his freedom of speech like they have.



I like him. Mostly because i know what he's like in person. I know he isnt going to say anything that isnt really on his mind. He is going to be honest with you.  And I think its a quality few people have nowadays. I know Glenn isnt lying to me. He may be wrong about something. But he isnt lying.


----------



## KittenKoder

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to know the true irony here?  I don't really care what Beck says or does, I don't pay much attention to media personalities and would never have known he existed if not for all this attacking his freedom of speech like they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like him. Mostly because i know what he's like in person. I know he isnt going to say anything that isnt really on his mind. He is going to be honest with you.  And I think its a quality few people have nowadays. I know Glenn isnt lying to me. He may be wrong about something. But he isnt lying.
Click to expand...


Many people confuse not knowing the truth with lying far too often these days. They think that just because someone is wrong that they are lying. I wouldn't be surprised if everything Beck said was honest, nor would it surprise me if he was wrong as much as those who hate free speech claim.  I don't really know anymore than I have read here, but what I have read here he is 100% honest and mostly right.


----------



## mskafka

KittenKoder said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to know the true irony here?  I don't really care what Beck says or does, I don't pay much attention to media personalities and would never have known he existed if not for all this attacking his freedom of speech like they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like him. Mostly because i know what he's like in person. I know he isnt going to say anything that isnt really on his mind. He is going to be honest with you.  And I think its a quality few people have nowadays. I know Glenn isnt lying to me. He may be wrong about something. But he isnt lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people confuse not knowing the truth with lying far too often these days. They think that just because someone is wrong that they are lying. I wouldn't be surprised if everything Beck said was honest, nor would it surprise me if he was wrong as much as those who hate free speech claim.  I don't really know anymore than I have read here, but what I have read here he is 100% honest and mostly right.
Click to expand...



There are many reasons I fear Glenn Beck.  His speaking is so paranoid, yet simple.  He and some of his cohorts seem to have an uncanny knack for awakening the mentally ill in this country.  The venom he and others like him spew, encourages violent acts by these fruitcakes.  I cannot fathom why a millionare with a high school diploma would have so much anger.  His mannerisms have all the hallmark signs of hydrocodone or other painkiller abuse.  Watch him, and Limbaugh.  The red faces...the extreme emotions...the sweating....the scratching...and the constant interruptions of the callers.  HALLMARK!  Look it up.  I suspected this before researching their history, and found that there was merit to that observation.  And they are credible sources?

And I've said it on here many times, and I will say it again.  Glenn Beck is totally ignorant about healthcare.  He may marginally understand the business aspect.  But anyone who refers to fentanyl as an "end-of-life drug" is clueless.  This was according to his "near death" experience blog.  Flip-flopping on healthcare:  It's horrible, and then it's the best in the world.  His bipolar behavior will eventually get him kicked out of FoxNews.  Then he'll blame the evil liberals and liberal-media bias.  He's a nut.


----------



## Zona

And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.



I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
Click to expand...

yes, amazing how they dont get the idea that if you dont like someone on TV, dont watch
dont talk about em, dont spread youtube clips on em
LOL


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
Click to expand...


I admit, you are correct...every time anyone mentions Beck on a message board, his rating go up. 

(By the way, I was being sarcastic, n case you missed it.) 


Remember, Dive Con agrees with you and that says a lot.


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, amazing how they dont get the idea that if you dont like someone on TV, dont watch
> dont talk about em, dont spread youtube clips on em
> LOL
Click to expand...


Hell, thanks to Google just posting in this thread increases his ratings!


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, amazing how they dont get the idea that if you dont like someone on TV, dont watch
> dont talk about em, dont spread youtube clips on em
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, thanks to Google just posting in this thread increases his ratings!
Click to expand...

ooh?
LOL
well then, that changes everything


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, amazing how they dont get the idea that if you dont like someone on TV, dont watch
> dont talk about em, dont spread youtube clips on em
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, thanks to Google just posting in this thread increases his ratings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh?
> LOL
> well then, that changes everything
Click to expand...


Yep, anything that appears in a Google search result, and since this site is hooked in, adds to the Google ratings. The ratings research also checks how many hits they get on Google, Yahoo, and MSN now.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, thanks to Google just posting in this thread increases his ratings!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh?
> LOL
> well then, that changes everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, anything that appears in a Google search result, and since this site is hooked in, adds to the Google ratings. The ratings research also checks how many hits they get on Google, Yahoo, and MSN now.
Click to expand...

well, guess i'll have to do may part and post in this thread more
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit, you are correct...every time anyone mentions Beck on a message board, his rating go up.
> 
> (By the way, I was being sarcastic, n case you missed it.)
> 
> 
> Remember, Dive Con agrees with you and that says a lot.
Click to expand...

yeah, you know your on the losing side when you lose the conservatives and the moderates


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he is grateful to you all ... for boosting his ratings so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, you are correct...every time anyone mentions Beck on a message board, his rating go up.
> 
> (By the way, I was being sarcastic, n case you missed it.)
> 
> 
> Remember, Dive Con agrees with you and that says a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, you know your on the losing side when you lose the conservatives and the moderates
Click to expand...


AND the left leaning moderates!


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, you are correct...every time anyone mentions Beck on a message board, his rating go up.
> 
> (By the way, I was being sarcastic, n case you missed it.)
> 
> 
> Remember, Dive Con agrees with you and that says a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you know your on the losing side when you lose the conservatives and the moderates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND the left leaning moderates!
Click to expand...

well, that was included in "moderates"
LOL


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you know your on the losing side when you lose the conservatives and the moderates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the left leaning moderates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, that was included in "moderates"
> LOL
Click to expand...


Meh ... just had to reinforce it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and another post to help boost Beck ... why the hell not?


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and another post to help boost Beck ... why the hell not?



yup


----------



## Avatar4321

Glenn Beck 1 - Van Jones 0


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.



this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.


----------



## Luissa

Gobbel's?


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> Gobbel's?



look at her avatar.


----------



## Luissa

ah!


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> ah!



Yeah.  hannity is a shitstain, but he's no fucking Göbbels, either.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  hannity is a shitstain, but he's no fucking Göbbels, either.
Click to expand...

and zo na the moron thinks its saying something about being homosexual
zo na is a fucking idiot


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  hannity is a shitstain, but he's no fucking Göbbels, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and zo na the moron thinks its saying something about being homosexual
> zo na is a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


yeah I know.  as if one has to do with the other.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  hannity is a shitstain, but he's no fucking Göbbels, either.
> 
> 
> 
> and zo na the moron thinks its saying something about being homosexual
> zo na is a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I know.  as if one has to do with the other.
Click to expand...

zo na thinks that the only way someone can "come out" is to be homosexual, thus proving that zo na is a complete fucking moron
and also thinks my username has something to do with politics


----------



## Luissa

I heard this one guy say on some show I was watching, " the only person you can compare hitler to, is hitler."
Comparing either side to Nazi's is getting old.
I do like the picture of Palin where it says Mooselini. lol


----------



## Intense

Luissa said:


> I heard this one guy say on some show I was watching, " the only person you can compare hitler to, is hitler."
> Comparing either side to Nazi's is getting old.
> I do like the picture of Palin where it says Mooselini. lol



Thats real consistent.


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, thanks to Google just posting in this thread increases his ratings!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh?
> LOL
> well then, that changes everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, anything that appears in a Google search result, and since this site is hooked in, adds to the Google ratings. The ratings research also checks how many hits they get on Google, Yahoo, and MSN now.
Click to expand...


Really?  Ok, let me get this right.  You honestly think mentioning Beck in here helps his ratings?

Are you serious.  You are kidding right?  You cant actually believe this.  If this were true, wouldnt a beckie try to google bomb the ol beckster every day?

Can anyone back this person up with this nonsense?

(By the way, if you are right...Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..)  There I just helped them, right?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooh?
> LOL
> well then, that changes everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, anything that appears in a Google search result, and since this site is hooked in, adds to the Google ratings. The ratings research also checks how many hits they get on Google, Yahoo, and MSN now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Ok, let me get this right.  You honestly think mentioning Beck in here helps his ratings?
> 
> Are you serious.  You are kidding right?  You cant actually believe this.  If this were true, wouldnt a beckie try to google bomb the ol beckster every day?
> 
> Can anyone back this person up with this nonsense?
> 
> (By the way, if you are right...Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..)  There I just helped them, right?
Click to expand...


Oh? Since when are you a marketing strategist? 

Seriously, you think ratings are just who likes the show, you are so naive. But I am sure he'd thank you for boosting his ratings just a little more.


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.
Click to expand...


Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?
Click to expand...


 You still don't understand what the word holy means? That's funny.


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, anything that appears in a Google search result, and since this site is hooked in, adds to the Google ratings. The ratings research also checks how many hits they get on Google, Yahoo, and MSN now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Ok, let me get this right.  You honestly think mentioning Beck in here helps his ratings?
> 
> Are you serious.  You are kidding right?  You cant actually believe this.  If this were true, wouldnt a beckie try to google bomb the ol beckster every day?
> 
> Can anyone back this person up with this nonsense?
> 
> (By the way, if you are right...Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..)  There I just helped them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Since when are you a marketing strategist?
> 
> Seriously, you think ratings are just who likes the show, you are so naive. But I am sure he'd thank you for boosting his ratings just a little more.
Click to expand...


Ok uh, interesting person...YOU are a marketing strategist?

Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC

What did I just do there then?  LOL.  You really believe mentioning Beck's name in here or on google helps his ratings?

Comment on this...why wouldn't a beck fan google bomb him every single day then, marketing strategist....LOL  Wouldnt a beck fan simply make a new message board about him every day? 

This makes no sense...you do realize this correct?


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't understand what the word holy means? That's funny.
Click to expand...


and you still dont understand where ratings come from.  Glenn Beck...there I just raised his ratings again.  

Righty's, this is what you got?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dont forget, Beck is a mormon....a mormon I tell you....lol  Holy underwear bat(shit crazy)man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?
Click to expand...


WTF cares what religion he is? Really? 

Very lame way of going after the man. Especially when he offers so many other tasty ways to make him look like a fool.


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from someone who compares hannity to Göbbels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF cares what religion he is? Really?
> 
> Very lame way of going after the man. Especially when he offers so many other tasty ways to make him look like a fool.
Click to expand...


Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Ok, let me get this right.  You honestly think mentioning Beck in here helps his ratings?
> 
> Are you serious.  You are kidding right?  You cant actually believe this.  If this were true, wouldnt a beckie try to google bomb the ol beckster every day?
> 
> Can anyone back this person up with this nonsense?
> 
> (By the way, if you are right...Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..)  There I just helped them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Since when are you a marketing strategist?
> 
> Seriously, you think ratings are just who likes the show, you are so naive. But I am sure he'd thank you for boosting his ratings just a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok uh, interesting person...YOU are a marketing strategist?
> 
> Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC..Olberman, Maddow, MSNBC
> 
> What did I just do there then?  LOL.  You really believe mentioning Beck's name in here or on google helps his ratings?
> 
> Comment on this...why wouldn't a beck fan google bomb him every single day then, marketing strategist....LOL  Wouldnt a beck fan simply make a new message board about him every day?
> 
> This makes no sense...you do realize this correct?
Click to expand...


Who says they don't. However, this is where you fail to understand, what they choose to air and how much money they make on it isn't as simple as a target survey anymore. Try watching Q13FOX news sometime, they even announce their online ratings during reports. But meh, go ahead, keep ranting and raving, keep advertising Beck for him, for free no doubt. It's fun to watch how you haters of something are so good at supporting what you hate.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comments on mormons and holy underwear?   Agree with them or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF cares what religion he is? Really?
> 
> Very lame way of going after the man. Especially when he offers so many other tasty ways to make him look like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
Click to expand...


Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.

It can only be one or the other.


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF cares what religion he is? Really?
> 
> Very lame way of going after the man. Especially when he offers so many other tasty ways to make him look like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
Click to expand...

it couldnt be both?


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it couldnt be both?
Click to expand...


I think it's both to.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it couldnt be both?
Click to expand...


True. It could be (C) all of the above.

But those are the only 3 options available. She either:

(A)didn't know that she was going after him by her snide comments about his religion (dumb)

(B) Knows that she was and decides now to play all innocent (disingenuous) or... 

(C) Both.


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF cares what religion he is? Really?
> 
> Very lame way of going after the man. Especially when he offers so many other tasty ways to make him look like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
Click to expand...


Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> it couldnt be both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. It could be (C) all of the above.
> 
> But those are the only 3 options available. She either:
> 
> (A)didn't know that she was going after him by her snide comments about his religion (dumb)
> 
> (B) Knows that she was and decides now to play all innocent (disingenuous) or...
> 
> (C) Both.
Click to expand...


Way to fact check as usual.  I just checked and yup, I am still a guy.  Zona = I am from AriZona. 

Fact checking be damned.  LOL  Ironically, you are calling me dumb in the same post as you calling me a she.  Fact checked be damned indeed.  

By the way, what is insulting about calling a guy a Mormon if he is a mormon?


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.



Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> Way to fact check as usual.  I just checked and yup, I am still a guy.  Zona = I am from AriZona.



I thought you got your user name from this:


----------



## Intense

Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.




Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.

While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career &#8211; talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since

Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life. 


Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.

Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.

Glenn Beck - About


----------



## HUGGY

Intense said:


> Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.
> 
> While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career  talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since
> 
> Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life.
> 
> 
> Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.
> 
> Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.
> 
> Glenn Beck - About



By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*


----------



## KittenKoder

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.
> 
> While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career  talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since
> 
> Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life.
> 
> 
> Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.
> 
> Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
Click to expand...


No, by attacking someone's freedom you have betrayed your true colors as a traitor to the US.


----------



## Intense

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.
> 
> While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career  talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since
> 
> Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life.
> 
> 
> Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.
> 
> Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
Click to expand...


I could easily say that about so many on the Left, especially during the last eight years, but I don't. For the same reason that I support the Right of Free Speech, for All of us. That does in fact include, The ACLU, ACORN, Moore, Gore, Pelosi, Franks, among many others that I have very little in common with.  I would not deny You, Huggy, the Right to Voice, or explain Yourself. I would listen, consider, litmus test, and validate, and even attempt to justify, or at the least understand Your Position on an issue. 

I went without my french roast for the last month, and just had my first cup this morning. ....   Ya might try changing one thing in your life, that will take your finger off of that hair trigger.  Take a long drive, enjoy Labor Day.


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.
> 
> While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career &#8211; talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since
> 
> Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life.
> 
> 
> Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.
> 
> Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, by attacking someone's freedom you have betrayed your true colors as a traitor to the US.
Click to expand...


Let's see Kitty????? Hmmmmmmm???? Attacking someones terrorist supporting speach...OR...attacking the comander in chief during a time of war....

Choices...???...choices...???...Hmmmmm...????

I think I will go with supporting the commander in chief.  

You can go ahead and call me whatever you want.  I'm right AND...you are a tool....and possibly a skank... being that you prefer to hang out in one of the biggest dives in the city and all.  Don't let the pimps and the crack ho's spoil the ambiance


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.
Click to expand...


This is not the religion chanel...scoot!


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, by attacking someone's freedom you have betrayed your true colors as a traitor to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see Kitty????? Hmmmmmmm???? Attacking someones terrorist supporting speach...OR...attacking the comander in chief during a time of war....
> 
> Choices...???...choices...???...Hmmmmm...????
> 
> I think I will go with supporting the commander in chief.
> 
> You can go ahead and call me whatever you want.  I'm right AND...you are a tool....and possibly a skank... being that you prefer to hang out in one of the biggest dives in the city and all.  Don't let the pimps and the crack ho's spoil the ambiance
Click to expand...

yeah, tell us how much you "supported" the previous CinC


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered "going after" him because I mentioned he was a mormon.  Whats wrong with being a mormon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you this disingenuous or are you really this dumb.
> 
> It can only be one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.
Click to expand...


So are you being disingenuous or stupid. You haven't answered the question.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it couldnt be both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. It could be (C) all of the above.
> 
> But those are the only 3 options available. She either:
> 
> (A)didn't know that she was going after him by her snide comments about his religion (dumb)
> 
> (B) Knows that she was and decides now to play all innocent (disingenuous) or...
> 
> (C) Both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to fact check as usual.  I just checked and yup, I am still a guy.  Zona = I am from AriZona.
> 
> Fact checking be damned.  LOL  Ironically, you are calling me dumb in the same post as you calling me a she.  Fact checked be damned indeed.
> 
> By the way, what is insulting about calling a guy a Mormon if he is a mormon?
Click to expand...


So you're an idiot male instead of an idiot female.

Feel better?

And you still can't make up your mind yet as to whether you were being dumb or disingenuous?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm giving him an out.

He can just say he is stupid and didn't realize the whole holy-underwear-batman thing was an attempted insult.

But really it can only be one or the other....or both.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.
Click to expand...


What religion does Glenn Beck follow?  If you say Mormon (by you reasoning) you are insulting him some how. 

Be careful now, what religion does Glenn Beck follow?


----------



## Zona

KittenKoder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think that Glenn has done a fantastic job finding Himself. I think that People sometimes have a problem Creating Angels and Demons out of other people. He has voice, just like the rest of us, and is entitled to it, just like the rest of us. He has used it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of America's leading radio and television personalities. His quick wit, candid opinions and engaging personality have made The Glenn Beck Program the third highest rated radio program in America and Glenn Beck, one of the most successful new shows on the Fox News Channel. His unique blend of modern-day storytelling and insightful views on current events allowed him to achieve the extraordinary feat of having #1 New York Times bestsellers in both fiction and non-fiction. Beck is also the star of a live stage show, the publisher of Fusion magazine and the editor of GlennBeck.com.
> 
> While Beck entered the media world as a DJ at the tender age of 13, everything changed when he found a new vision of his career  talk radio. In 2002, he launched The Glenn Beck Program on just 47 stations with the mission to make listeners "feel goodness from my show and accept me for who I am, flaws and all." Nothing has been the same since
> 
> Today, just a few years later, his radio show can be heard across the country on over 350 stations, his television show sets ratings records, his books reach the top of bestseller lists and he travels across the country performing his live stage show to sold-out audiences. Across all of these mediums, Beck connects with his fans in a whole new way, inspiring and entertaining them with his humor, hard-hitting interviews and honest tales about his life.
> 
> 
> Beck's radio show, The Glenn Beck Program, is syndicated by Premiere Radio Networks and is the third highest-rated national radio talk show among adults ages 25 to 54. Beck was the recipient of the 2008 Marconi Award for Network/Syndicated Personality of the Year from the National Association of Broadcasters.
> 
> Beck's self-titled topical talk show on the FOX News Channel debuted on January 19th, 2009 to over 2.4 million viewers. This incredible launch built off the success of Beck's nightly TV show on CNN Headline News, which he hosted from 2006-2008. During those two years, the show grew by more than 200% in viewership in both the 7pm and 9pm timeslots.
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, by attacking someone's freedom you have betrayed your true colors as a traitor to the US.
Click to expand...


Wehn rev. wright was saying those few things and it was repeated over and over and over ...did you say the same thing?  

God damn that vietnam decorated vet.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its insulting to Mormons if you think its insulting just saying they are mormons.  You need some kind of religious counseling sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What religion does Glenn Beck follow?  If you say Mormon (by you reasoning) you are insulting him some how.
> 
> Be careful now, what religion does Glenn Beck follow?
Click to expand...


Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?


----------



## Zona

HUGGY said:


> You can go ahead and call me whatever you want.  I'm right AND...you are a tool....and possibly a skank... being that you prefer to hang out in one of the biggest dives in the city and all.  Don't let the pimps and the crack ho's spoil the ambiance




Ooooohhhh.  This sound good.  Please expound in  detail please.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> By supporting Beck you show your true colors...*TRAITOR!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, by attacking someone's freedom you have betrayed your true colors as a traitor to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wehn rev. wright was saying those few things and it was repeated over and over and over ...did you say the same thing?
> 
> God damn that vietnam decorated vet.
Click to expand...


I say He Has a Right to speak His mind, then and now. That does not limit Anyone. We All face consequence, good and bad. Living with cause and effect, we encounter, face to face, what we bring into being.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think you are somehow clever insulting people then claiming you didnt? At least be honest with what your doing. You've been using the word mormon like racists would use the N word to a black man and trying to claim innocence. Stop being such a coward and actually stand by what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What religion does Glenn Beck follow?  If you say Mormon (by you reasoning) you are insulting him some how.
> 
> Be careful now, what religion does Glenn Beck follow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
Click to expand...


you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!

(see what I did there?)...

i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?

Explain please...

And could you explain the holy underwear thing?  I am a little lost on that one.

Can you explain what happened to thier thoughts on blacks in 78?  What exactly changed?  There are still a lot of them around who were mormons in 77,but suddenly everything changed in 78.  Do you knw why it changed?

There are so many questions I have about that religion.  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thanks.

To recap..
can you explain

1.  holy underwear
2.  thoughts on blacks prior to 78 and what exactly happened in 78
3. The origin of the religion.  
4.  Whats the deal with the tablets?  Where are they?
5. Why would this religion start in that part of America?
6.  What exactly happened to Smith?

interesting religion though, i must say.  

You did say Beck is a mormon right?


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What religion does Glenn Beck follow?  If you say Mormon (by you reasoning) you are insulting him some how.
> 
> Be careful now, what religion does Glenn Beck follow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
Click to expand...


You are confusing me with Zona?

LDS, Mormon, Christian, Jew, ETC... are not bad words to me. I am not criticizing your usage.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What religion does Glenn Beck follow?  If you say Mormon (by you reasoning) you are insulting him some how.
> 
> Be careful now, what religion does Glenn Beck follow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
Click to expand...

saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
Click to expand...


Do you need links to mormons and 'holy underwear"?  do you neeed links to a mormon site that explains the whole underwear thing?

Moron indeed sir.


----------



## Intense

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
Click to expand...


DiveCon,  Are you suggesting that Zona is being Insincere, playing Us, Using Mormon in bad context, I'm shocked.  Why I'm Mortified. Thank you for bring this to light.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised Catholic and Converted to LDS when He Remarried. Seems to work for him. Your Point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
Click to expand...


OK DiveCon, I'm going with option (C). I gave him every opportunity to pick one.


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
> 
> 
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK DiveCon, I'm going with option (C). I gave him every opportunity to pick one.
Click to expand...


(d)...Can you or Dive Con explain the holy underwear thing?  Can you explain their beliefs on blacks prior to 78?


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just said he is a mormon.  oh my god...that is so insulting!
> 
> (see what I did there?)...
> 
> i said he was a mormon, and its insulting..
> you said he was a mormon, and its not some how?
> 
> Explain please...
> 
> 
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DiveCon,  Are you suggesting that Zona is being Insincere, playing Us, Using Mormon in bad context, I'm shocked.  Why I'm Mortified. Thank you for bring this to light.
Click to expand...


This is serious..think about this..you are using Dive Con as some kind of measure of sense?  oh my god..seriously, you are going to Dive Con as some sort of validity?  Wow.


----------



## Zona

All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK DiveCon, I'm going with option (C). I gave him every opportunity to pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (d)...Can you or Dive Con explain the holy underwear thing?  Can you explain their beliefs on blacks prior to 78?
Click to expand...


Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK DiveCon, I'm going with option (C). I gave him every opportunity to pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (d)...Can you or Dive Con explain the holy underwear thing?  Can you explain their beliefs on blacks prior to 78?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?
Click to expand...


So thats a no on you explaining what happened to the mormons and their thoughts on blacks in 78.  You wont explain what changed?

Additionally, you wont even talk about the holy underwear?

What about the tablets?  Why cant anyone see them...who exactly did see them?  

Why would this religion start here in the states.  What happened to Smith?

These are honest questions..but you come back with "Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?"..


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying someone is a Mormon, is not asking about "holy underwear" to make fun of them
> if you cant tell the difference then you ARE the moron i call you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon,  Are you suggesting that Zona is being Insincere, playing Us, Using Mormon in bad context, I'm shocked.  Why I'm Mortified. Thank you for bring this to light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is serious..think about this..you are using Dive Con as some kind of measure of sense?  oh my god..seriously, you are going to Dive Con as some sort of validity?  Wow.
Click to expand...

they certainly wouldn't you USE as a source of common sense


----------



## Meister

Zona said:


> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.



Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals threw him out on his ear.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.


i dont know if he is or isn't, and that isn't the point
whatever he is is between him and God
but you making fun of him for his faith is more telling about you than him


----------



## Zona

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
Click to expand...



Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
Click to expand...

and he still has sponsors


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.
Click to expand...

says the idiot that watches PMSNBC


----------



## Intense

Beck converted to Mormon when He Remarried. It's in His Bio. Easily accessible.

You seem to make Mormons into the bogyman. Grow up. Arizona has an old history with LDS, be careful who you antagonize. Remember to check in your closet and under your bed tonight.

Can You clean up your own state? How many decades must you stand by while Peabody rapes the Navajo's? 
Peabody Energy's Plan to Reopen Black Mesa Coal Mine Threatens 
Navajo and Hopi Communities, Religious Freedom, 
Water Supplies, and Wildlife; Will Worsen Global Warming

Diverse Coalition of Tribal and Conservation Groups Appeal 
Peabody's Illegal Permit for Black Mesa Coal Mine

BLACK MESA, Ariz.&#8212; In the waning days of the Bush administration, the Office of Surface Mining hurriedly issued a &#8220;Life-of-Mine&#8221; permit allowing Peabody Energy to reopen the controversial Black Mesa coal mine in northeastern Arizona. This permit allows Peabody Energy to consolidate the Black Mesa and Kayenta mines into a massive, 65,000-acre mine complex. A diverse coalition of tribal and conservation groups yesterday appealed the permit, citing concerns about air and water pollution, global warming, ground water depletion, and impacts to religious freedom.

&#8220;This Life of Mine permit will have a devastating effect on the cultural survival of the future generations of both Navajo and Hopi,&#8221; said Anthony Lee, president of the Dine Hataalii (medicine man) Association. &#8220;The natural elements of light, water, air, and earth are interconnected. If one of these elements is disturbed or abused, the well-being and wholeness of the Navajo people and all life forms will be in disharmony and serious imbalances will occur, such as is the case with global warming.&#8221; 

Yesterday&#8217;s appeal of the December 22, 2008 issuance of a permit cites procedural and substantive violations of several laws, including the National Environmental Policy Act and the Surface Mining Reclamation Control Act.

&#8220;As Navajo and Hopi community members, we were denied an extension of the commenting period, we were denied informal conference meetings, we were denied public hearings, we were even denied the ability to see Peabody&#8217;s revised permit application,&#8221; said Enei Begaye, Black Mesa Water Coalition director. &#8220;This process has only valued corporate interests rather those who would be most impacted by this mining complex.&#8221; 

Peabody &#8217;s coal mining operations on Black Mesa have for more than 35 years been dependent on a sole source of drinking water for Navajo and Hopi communities. Between 1969 and 2005 Peabody pumped an average of 4,600 acre-feet of water annually from the Navajo Aquifer, resulting in significant damage to community water supplies. Peabody&#8217;s permit would allow a continued pumping at approximately 1,200 acre-feet per year.

&#8220;Our water has reached irreversible damage, families face devastating impacts,&#8221; said Nicole Horseherder, Navajo citizen and Black Mesa resident. &#8220;Our leaders don't realize that the American dream is no longer the big house with the white fence and new car in the drive. The American dream is clean air and pure water and a sustainable economy based on clean technology and renewable energy.&#8221; 

The permit allows for continued coal mining into the year 2025 and an estimated 670 million tons of coal to be extracted.

&#8220;Coal combustion allowed by the mine permit will devastate the surrounding communities and result in massive amounts of greenhouse gas emissions,&#8221; said Amy Atwood, senior attorney and public lands energy director at the Center for Biological Diversity, &#8220;yet the federal agencies&#8217; analyses flatly ignored the impacts of global warming to endangered species and their habitats.&#8221;

&#8220;Our value isn&#8217;t just money from resources extraction, our value comes from our culture and our relationship with Mother Earth. Black Mesa is the female mountain, coal is her liver, water is her lifeblood, and we need to leave it in the ground,&#8221; said Marie Gladue Dine from Black Mesa. &#8220;Taking coal out of the earth is a dirty business, and it&#8217;s time to move toward a clean energy future that respects indigenous communities and our future generations.&#8221;

The diverse coalition of organizations Black Mesa Water Coalition, To Nizhoni Ani, Dine CARE, Dine Hataalii Association, Inc., Dine Alliance, C-Aquifer for Dine, NRDC, the Center for Biological Diversity, and Sierra Club filed an appeal to the U.S. Department of the Interior Office of Hearings and Appeals. The organizations are represented by the Energy Minerals Law Center in Durango, Colorado.

&#8220;We have to do everything we can to reverse this Life of Mine permit,&#8221; said Bucky Preston, Hopi traditional leader. &#8220;Otherwise our future children will be living without water in a devastated land, and they will ask us why we didn&#8217;t fight for them.&#8221;

Background 

The Black Mesa mine closed in 2005 when a court settlement shut down the power plant it fed, the Mojave Generating Station in Laughlin, Nevada, for pollution violations. In issuance of a permit to Peabody, neither the Office of Surface Mining nor Peabody identified a new purchaser or consumer of coal for the mine. In addition, federal agencies&#8217; analysis of the permit failed to adequately consider the impacts of global warming on endangered fish in the Colorado River.

By contributing to global warming-related droughts and pumping more groundwater, permitted mining would exacerbate the effects more than 30 years of Peabody&#8217;s groundwater depletion that has drained billions of gallons of water from aquifers. Peabody&#8217;s pumping has corresponded to depleted wells and decreased surface flows in area springs and creeks upon which residents and wildlife depend. Despite evidence of continuing aquifer deterioration, the Office of Surface Mining and Peabody seek to continue extracting 1,236 acre-feet of groundwater from the Navajo Aquifer for mining operations over the permit period ending 2025.

For more background information please visit: Black Mesa Water Coalition


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if he is or isn't, and that isn't the point
> whatever he is is between him and God
> but you making fun of him for his faith is more telling about you than him
Click to expand...


Your thoughts on Scientology?


----------



## Zona

Intense...seriously...what?  You are blaming me for crap going on in this republican run state?  Come on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> (d)...Can you or Dive Con explain the holy underwear thing?  Can you explain their beliefs on blacks prior to 78?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So thats a no on you explaining what happened to the mormons and their thoughts on blacks in 78.  You wont explain what changed?
> 
> Additionally, you wont even talk about the holy underwear?
> 
> What about the tablets?  Why cant anyone see them...who exactly did see them?
> 
> Why would this religion start here in the states.  What happened to Smith?
> 
> These are honest questions..but you come back with "Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?"..
Click to expand...


No. Now yer being stupid disingenuous AND transparent. You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.

You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly". 

Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.

The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.

The fact that this has to be explained to you only makes me start to lean more heavily to the (A) side of things. Yer just stupid.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the idiot that watches PMSNBC
Click to expand...


I just googled PMSNBC  and its not there.   Why is this?  Idiot indeed...


----------



## Meister

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.
Click to expand...


  Surely, you jest, Zona...your not that stupid are you?
How is MSNBC treating you these days?


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three of you did say Beck is a mormon right?  I am not really sure and am having a hard time believing it.  It may be true though, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if he is or isn't, and that isn't the point
> whatever he is is between him and God
> but you making fun of him for his faith is more telling about you than him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on Scientology?
Click to expand...

i have none


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> says the idiot that watches PMSNBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just googled PMSNBC  and its not there.   Why is this?  Idiot indeed...
Click to expand...


yeah, a moron like you wouldn't understand


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats a no on you explaining what happened to the mormons and their thoughts on blacks in 78.  You wont explain what changed?
> 
> Additionally, you wont even talk about the holy underwear?
> 
> What about the tablets?  Why cant anyone see them...who exactly did see them?
> 
> Why would this religion start here in the states.  What happened to Smith?
> 
> These are honest questions..but you come back with "Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Now yer being stupid disingenuous AND transparent. You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.
> 
> You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly".
> 
> Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.
> 
> The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.
> 
> The fact that this has to be explained to you only makes me start to lean more heavily to the (A) side of things. Yer just stupid.
Click to expand...


Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.

Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
You did say Beck is a mormon right?


----------



## Intense

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zona....is Beck still on the air?  I thought the liberals through him out on his ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time.  I really believe he will implode.  We will see.  I just find it disturbing when people actually believe the tripe coming out of his mouth, but Fox has a lot of idiots.  look at their ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the idiot that watches PMSNBC
Click to expand...


I doubt his mommy let's him watch MSNBC, so he must be doing it on the sly. Glenn Beck is blowing all competition away right now, because He is on to something. 

Here's a bedtime story children.

The Myth of Daedalus
Legend of the Great Inventor of Athens Who Took Wing With Icarus
© Christopher Minster 

 Mar 31, 2009 
 Daedalus invented the wings that his son Icarus used to fly too close to the sun. Do you know the rest of the legend?

Daedalus was born in ancient Athens and was a genius when it came to creating and inventing things. He is best known for the middle part of his legend, in which his son, Icarus, flies too close to the sun and falls to his doom when the wings made by Daedalus melt. There is much more to the legend of Daedalus, however.

The Great Skill of Daedalus
Daedalus was gifted at creating things with his hands, so much so that many thought he had been trained by Athena herself (she was Goddess of handicrafts, among other things). Above all, he was considered an extraordinary sculptor, woodworker and carpenter. Some said that his statues were so good that those who saw them expected them to come to life any second.

Daedalus and Talos
Like many ancient Greeks of legend, Daedalus suffered from pride. He took on his nephew Talos as an apprentice, but Talos proved to be as skilled as his uncle, if not more so. The young man invented a new saw, iron with serrated edges, that he had designed while observing the teeth on the jaw of a serpent. Talos also invented an early compass (the sort used to draw circles) and his fame began to spread.

Daedalus, enraged, murdered Talos. A neighbor saw him burying the body, however, and Daedalus was forced to flee to Crete, where his reputation as a gifted carpenter preceded him.

Daedalus and Minos
King Minos was ruler of Crete, and he welcomed Daedalus. At just that time, Minos angered Poseidon by sacrificing the second-best bull in his stable to the sea lord. Poseidon retaliated by making Pasiphaë, Minos wife, fall in love with the beautiful bull that had been spared. The result was the birth of the Minotaur, the monstrous half-man, half-bull of legend. Daedalus, moved by the plight of poor Pasiphaë, constructed a great labyrinth for the abomination.



Minos was infuriated and threatened to kill Daedalus, who went into hiding. Although Minos ordered all of Crete searched, Daedalus eluded him. In some versions, Minos imprisons Daedalus in his own labyrinth. Daedalus, realizing his danger, built wings which he could use to fly away to safety.

Daedalus and Icarus
In Ovids version of the myth, Daedalus warns Icarus to fly neither too close to the sun nor too close to the water. If he flies too low, the water will make the wings heavy, and if he flies too high, the sun will melt the wax holding the feathers onto the wing frame.

Icarus did not heed his father, however. An exuberant youth, he reveled in the freedom his wings gave him and he flew too high. The sun melted the wax, the wings fell apart, and Icarus plummeted to his death in the sea near the Island of Icaria, named for him.

Daedalus and Minos, Part II
Devastated, Daedalus moved to Sicily, where he took up residence at the court of Cocalus. King Minos had not forgotten his wrath, however, and he came up with a clever riddle to find out where Daedalus was hiding. Minos offered a reward to anyone who could thread a string through the coils of a small seashell. Eventually, the seashell and riddle arrived at the court of Cocalus.

Daedalus, an old man by then, was still clever. He solved the riddle by tying a thread to an ant, which he then lured through the shell with honey. Minos now knew where Daedalus was hiding and demanded that Cocalus turn him over. Cocalus and Daedalus tricked Minos into taking a bath first, and then Daedalus killed him (in some versions, the daughters of Cocalus do the murder) by pouring boiling water on him.

Importance of the Legend
Most people only know the middle part of the legend, the part which concerns Icarus, and do not know about the parts that involve Talos or Minos. The Icarus legend is often used as a parable about how people who do not heed good advice and fly too high, running great risk.



Read more: The Myth of Daedalus: Legend of the Great Inventor of Athens Who Took Wing With Icarus | Suite101.com


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So thats a no on you explaining what happened to the mormons and their thoughts on blacks in 78.  You wont explain what changed?
> 
> Additionally, you wont even talk about the holy underwear?
> 
> What about the tablets?  Why cant anyone see them...who exactly did see them?
> 
> Why would this religion start here in the states.  What happened to Smith?
> 
> These are honest questions..but you come back with "Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now yer being stupid disingenuous AND transparent. You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.
> 
> You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly".
> 
> Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.
> 
> The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.
> 
> The fact that this has to be explained to you only makes me start to lean more heavily to the (A) side of things. Yer just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.
> 
> Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
> You did say Beck is a mormon right?
Click to expand...



WTF, Do I studder?  Are You just half a pint short? Glenn Beck is a converted Mormon. 

1) I know more than You Think.

2) You know more than You claim. 

3) Come clean or drop it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So thats a no on you explaining what happened to the mormons and their thoughts on blacks in 78.  You wont explain what changed?
> 
> Additionally, you wont even talk about the holy underwear?
> 
> What about the tablets?  Why cant anyone see them...who exactly did see them?
> 
> Why would this religion start here in the states.  What happened to Smith?
> 
> These are honest questions..but you come back with "Still being stupid and disingenuous, huh?"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now yer being stupid disingenuous AND transparent. You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.
> 
> You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly".
> 
> Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.
> 
> The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.
> 
> The fact that this has to be explained to you only makes me start to lean more heavily to the (A) side of things. Yer just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.
> 
> Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
> You did say Beck is a mormon right?
Click to expand...


You do realize that you are continuing to make yourself look like a fool...and continuing to prove my point, right?

Wait. I forgot. You're stupid. Maybe you don't realize that. OK then, continue making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## Chris

Beck used to be messed up on drugs.

Now he is justed messed up.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense...seriously...what?  You are blaming me for crap going on in this republican run state?  Come on.



Republicans don't run Arizona . Open Borders, Crime, shithole quality of life, McCain. The first thing the Dems in the Senate did after the election was throw him a fucking party.  McCain ain't no conservative. Clusterfuck, the mighty derailer comes to mind with his merry men.

Judging Alito: The Gang of 14 Factor
by Ken Rudin

Joe Raedle /Getty Images News Judge Samuel Alito (left) meets with Sen. Mark Pryor (R-AR) on Capitol Hill, Nov. 3, 2005. Pryor is part of the Gang of 14, a group of senators who may play a pivotal role in deciding whether Alito's nomination to the high court is filibustered.
text sizeAAAJanuary 4, 2006 
The prospects of Judge Samuel Alito winning confirmation to the U.S. Supreme Court will probably rest with a group of senators known as the Gang of 14. That's the group of seven Republican and seven Democratic (mostly pragmatic) senators who kept the Senate from plunging into a battle over the role of the filibuster last year. They may also hold the key to keeping the Senate from falling into acrimony over another judicial filibuster regarding Judge Alito.


The group formed last year after Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist warned of a stiff response if Democrats continued to block up-or-down votes on some of President Bush's judicial nominees. Frist vowed to unleash what became known as the "nuclear option," which would curtail the ability of the minority to filibuster. The issue, which went on for months, threatened to end what little comity there had been between the two parties. 


At the last moment, 14 senators came together and defused what would have been a historical blowup. Under the agreement, the seven Republicans said they would not support Frist's "nuclear option." The seven Democrats agreed to no longer block three previously filibustered Bush nominees and pledged to consider the filibuster of future nominees only under "extreme circumstances." (The phrase "extreme circumstances" was never defined.)


John Roberts easily survived the process: Only 22 of the Senate's 44 Democrats -- and none of the Republicans -- voted against his confirmation as chief justice. In part, that's because Roberts had little in the way of a "paper trail" that his opponents could use to warrant a filibuster. Samuel Alito is different. He has a far more voluminous record on a score of issues, including but not limited to abortion. So some Democrats are openly discussing the possibility of a filibuster. And once again, attention is on the Gang of 14 and their role in Alito's chances for confirmation. 


Some observers have characterized the 14 as moderates. But that's not exactly accurate. On the Republican side, it would be fair to call Maine's Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins moderates. But Lincoln Chafee of Rhode Island is as close to a Republican liberal as you could find. And while Mike DeWine of Ohio is considered a moderate conservative, John McCain (AZ), John Warner (VA) and Lindsey Graham (SC) are reliable conservatives on most issues. Nearly all the Democrats in the group, however, are considered moderates: Ben Nelson (NE), Mark Pryor (AR), Joseph Lieberman (CT), Mary Landrieu (LA) and Ken Salazar (CO). Hawaii's Daniel Inouye, though, is a liberal. And for the most part, Robert Byrd -- the senior member of the Senate -- is beyond ideological categorization. 


One thing that most of the 14 senators may have in common is a maverick streak -- a willingness, at times, to put partisanship aside and work for a compromise. And that's what brought the "Gang of 14" together. Here is a snapshot look at the group:

REPUBLICANS (7):


Susan Collins (ME)



Collins has been the target of advocacy groups from the left and the right regarding judicial nominations. She is a pro-choice moderate Republican, and she has expressed concern about Alito's votes on abortion. But she also says she sees no grounds for a filibuster.



Lincoln Chafee (RI) 



Perhaps the most liberal of any Senate Republican, Chafee has a history of voting against the GOP leadership -- which is almost a no-brainer in an overwhelmingly Democratic state. He is among the most vulnerable Senate incumbents up for re-election this year. Even before he gets to the general election, Chafee is facing a strong challenge from the right in the September primary.



Mike DeWine (OH)



DeWine's participation in the group has not been much of a help back home. Conservatives who were pushing for the "nuclear option" are now talking about finding a candidate to challenge DeWine in the May GOP primary. DeWine's son lost in last June's special congressional primary in southwest Ohio; one of the reasons given for his defeat was the senior DeWine's support for the judicial compromise. The Ohio Republican Party has been rocked by scandal over the past year or so, and many in the state GOP on the ballot in 2006 -- including DeWine -- could find themselves in trouble. As for the Alito nomination, DeWine has said it does not "qualify for filibuster material." He has said he would support the nuclear option if the Democrats decided to hold up the nomination.



Lindsey Graham (SC)



A conservative, Graham is willing to criticize his party elders and reach out to Democrats, which reminds many of John McCain, whom he endorsed for president in 2000. Graham and DeWine are the only members of the Gang of 14 who are on the Senate Judiciary Committee. Like DeWine, Graham has said the Alito nomination does not warrant a filibuster.



John McCain (AZ)



McCain's determined effort to work with Democrats in forging compromises may be one of the reasons he is not especially popular with GOP leaders, including Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist. The once-and-likely-future presidential candidate is a media favorite whose pronouncements always receive maximum attention. But as one prominent conservative said, "liberals and media types" don't vote in Republican primaries; Republicans do. 



Some view McCain's participation in the Gang of 14 as a "betrayal" that they plan to use against him during his likely presidential bid in 2008. While he has long been looked on nervously by Bush supporters, McCain is wildly popular at home, having won won a fourth term in 2004 with 77 percent of the vote. McCain has described Alito's record as "one of a thoroughly experienced, capable and principled jurist and lawyer who has dedicated his professional life to public service."



Olympia Snowe (ME)



Snowe was one of the most vocal opponents of limiting the right to filibuster, declaring that if it came to a vote, she would side with the Democrats. She is a pro-choice moderate who voted for John Roberts (as did every other Republican). Snowe is up for re-election this year.



John Warner (VA)



Warner is much closer to Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist than McCain is, but he never supported the move to make it more difficult to mount a filibuster. He worked especially close with Sen. Robert Byrd (D-WV), another Gang of 14 member, to work out the compromise. A leading Senate figure in the decision to publicize the Abu Ghraib prison abuse scandal, Warner has said he hopes the group will play a "pivotal" role in the Alito confirmation process.


DEMOCRATS (7):



Robert Byrd (WV)



In arguing against the nuclear option, Byrd saw himself as a guardian of Senate procedure and custom. But some Republicans say that as majority leader in the 1970s and '80s, Byrd also changed rules to suit himself and his party. Still, John Warner credits Byrd's participation as one reason why the compromise came about. Byrd voted to confirm Roberts. First elected to the Senate in 1958, Byrd is seeking a ninth term this year; he is unlikely to work up a sweat in winning it.



Daniel Inouye (HI)



Inouye was the only member of the group to vote against John Roberts for chief justice. Most media reports indicate that Inouye has not had much of an influence among the 14; there has been speculation that he was added to the group at the last minute in order to make sure there was an equal number of Democrats and Republicans.



Mary Landrieu (LA)



Within days after the Gang of 14 announcement reaching a compromise on judicial nominees, Landrieu and Byrd were the only Democrats to vote to confirm the previously filibustered Priscilla Owen to the U.S. Court of Appeals. Landrieu narrowly won re-election in 2002 and has charted a fairly moderate course in the Senate. She voted to confirm Roberts.



Joseph Lieberman (CT)



Lieberman has a history of showing a willingness to reach across the aisle and work on compromises with Republicans; that's one reason why Al Gore picked him as his running mate in 2000. Lieberman continued that tradition by voting to confirm Roberts to the Supreme Court. But lately, this willingness has alienated many of his fellow Democrats -- especially concerning his endorsement of President Bush's handling of the Iraq war. Some in Connecticut are talking about finding a liberal challenger in the Democratic primary this year, when Lieberman runs for a fourth term.



Ben Nelson (NE)



As one who is philosophically opposed to the filibustering of judicial nominees, Nelson was the leading Democrat pushing for a compromise from the start. Not long after the compromise was reached, Nelson was the lone Democrat to vote to confirm Janice Rogers Brown to the U.S. Court of Appeals; Brown had been one of the judges whose confirmation was held up by a filibuster. Nelson also voted to confirm John Roberts to the Supreme Court. A conservative Democrat in a very conservative Republican state, Nelson has scared away most top GOP challengers in his bid for a second term this year.



Mark Pryor (AR)



Pryor seems to be following the same centrist path as his father, David, who represented Arkansas in the Senate for 18 years and was known for his moderate voting record. When Mark Pryor was elected in 2002 -- by defeating Republican incumbent Tim Hutchinson -- he was somewhat vague on the issues. But he has since cast his lot against gun control and certain abortion measures. Pryor voted to confirm Roberts.



Ken Salazar (CO)



During his 2004 campaign, when he won his first Senate term, Salazar criticized his fellow Democrats for holding up Bush's judicial nominees. Salazar voted to confirm Roberts. Like his Republican colleague Snowe, Salazar said he was concerned about Roberts' rulings (particularly regarding affirmative action) but saw no reason for a filibuster.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense...seriously...what?  You are blaming me for crap going on in this republican run state?  Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't run Arizona . Open Borders, Crime, shithole quality of life, McCain. The first thing the Dems in the Senate did after the election was throw him a fucking party.  McCain ain't no conservative. Clusterfuck, the mighty derailer comes to mind with his merry men.
> 
> Judging Alito: The Gang of 14 Factor
> by Ken Rudin
> 
> Joe Raedle /Getty Images News Judge Samuel Alito (left) meets with Sen. Mark Pryor (R-AR) on Capitol Hill, Nov. 3, 2005. Pryor is part of the Gang of 14, a group of senators who may play a pivotal role in deciding whether Alito's nomination to the high court is filibustered.
> text sizeAAAJanuary 4, 2006
> The prospects of Judge Samuel Alito winning confirmation to the U.S. Supreme Court will probably rest with a group of senators known as the Gang of 14. That's the group of seven Republican and seven Democratic (mostly pragmatic) senators who kept the Senate from plunging into a battle over the role of the filibuster last year. They may also hold the key to keeping the Senate from falling into acrimony over another judicial filibuster regarding Judge Alito.
> 
> 
> The group formed last year after Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist warned of a stiff response if Democrats continued to block up-or-down votes on some of President Bush's judicial nominees. Frist vowed to unleash what became known as the "nuclear option," which would curtail the ability of the minority to filibuster. The issue, which went on for months, threatened to end what little comity there had been between the two parties.
> 
> 
> At the last moment, 14 senators came together and defused what would have been a historical blowup. Under the agreement, the seven Republicans said they would not support Frist's "nuclear option." The seven Democrats agreed to no longer block three previously filibustered Bush nominees and pledged to consider the filibuster of future nominees only under "extreme circumstances." (The phrase "extreme circumstances" was never defined.)
> 
> 
> John Roberts easily survived the process: Only 22 of the Senate's 44 Democrats -- and none of the Republicans -- voted against his confirmation as chief justice. In part, that's because Roberts had little in the way of a "paper trail" that his opponents could use to warrant a filibuster. Samuel Alito is different. He has a far more voluminous record on a score of issues, including but not limited to abortion. So some Democrats are openly discussing the possibility of a filibuster. And once again, attention is on the Gang of 14 and their role in Alito's chances for confirmation.
> 
> 
> Some observers have characterized the 14 as moderates. But that's not exactly accurate. On the Republican side, it would be fair to call Maine's Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins moderates. But Lincoln Chafee of Rhode Island is as close to a Republican liberal as you could find. And while Mike DeWine of Ohio is considered a moderate conservative, John McCain (AZ), John Warner (VA) and Lindsey Graham (SC) are reliable conservatives on most issues. Nearly all the Democrats in the group, however, are considered moderates: Ben Nelson (NE), Mark Pryor (AR), Joseph Lieberman (CT), Mary Landrieu (LA) and Ken Salazar (CO). Hawaii's Daniel Inouye, though, is a liberal. And for the most part, Robert Byrd -- the senior member of the Senate -- is beyond ideological categorization.
> 
> 
> One thing that most of the 14 senators may have in common is a maverick streak -- a willingness, at times, to put partisanship aside and work for a compromise. And that's what brought the "Gang of 14" together. Here is a snapshot look at the group:
> 
> REPUBLICANS (7):
> 
> 
> Susan Collins (ME)
> 
> 
> 
> Collins has been the target of advocacy groups from the left and the right regarding judicial nominations. She is a pro-choice moderate Republican, and she has expressed concern about Alito's votes on abortion. But she also says she sees no grounds for a filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Chafee (RI)
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the most liberal of any Senate Republican, Chafee has a history of voting against the GOP leadership -- which is almost a no-brainer in an overwhelmingly Democratic state. He is among the most vulnerable Senate incumbents up for re-election this year. Even before he gets to the general election, Chafee is facing a strong challenge from the right in the September primary.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike DeWine (OH)
> 
> 
> 
> DeWine's participation in the group has not been much of a help back home. Conservatives who were pushing for the "nuclear option" are now talking about finding a candidate to challenge DeWine in the May GOP primary. DeWine's son lost in last June's special congressional primary in southwest Ohio; one of the reasons given for his defeat was the senior DeWine's support for the judicial compromise. The Ohio Republican Party has been rocked by scandal over the past year or so, and many in the state GOP on the ballot in 2006 -- including DeWine -- could find themselves in trouble. As for the Alito nomination, DeWine has said it does not "qualify for filibuster material." He has said he would support the nuclear option if the Democrats decided to hold up the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey Graham (SC)
> 
> 
> 
> A conservative, Graham is willing to criticize his party elders and reach out to Democrats, which reminds many of John McCain, whom he endorsed for president in 2000. Graham and DeWine are the only members of the Gang of 14 who are on the Senate Judiciary Committee. Like DeWine, Graham has said the Alito nomination does not warrant a filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain (AZ)
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's determined effort to work with Democrats in forging compromises may be one of the reasons he is not especially popular with GOP leaders, including Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist. The once-and-likely-future presidential candidate is a media favorite whose pronouncements always receive maximum attention. But as one prominent conservative said, "liberals and media types" don't vote in Republican primaries; Republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Some view McCain's participation in the Gang of 14 as a "betrayal" that they plan to use against him during his likely presidential bid in 2008. While he has long been looked on nervously by Bush supporters, McCain is wildly popular at home, having won won a fourth term in 2004 with 77 percent of the vote. McCain has described Alito's record as "one of a thoroughly experienced, capable and principled jurist and lawyer who has dedicated his professional life to public service."
> 
> 
> 
> Olympia Snowe (ME)
> 
> 
> 
> Snowe was one of the most vocal opponents of limiting the right to filibuster, declaring that if it came to a vote, she would side with the Democrats. She is a pro-choice moderate who voted for John Roberts (as did every other Republican). Snowe is up for re-election this year.
> 
> 
> 
> John Warner (VA)
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is much closer to Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist than McCain is, but he never supported the move to make it more difficult to mount a filibuster. He worked especially close with Sen. Robert Byrd (D-WV), another Gang of 14 member, to work out the compromise. A leading Senate figure in the decision to publicize the Abu Ghraib prison abuse scandal, Warner has said he hopes the group will play a "pivotal" role in the Alito confirmation process.
> 
> 
> DEMOCRATS (7):
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Byrd (WV)
> 
> 
> 
> In arguing against the nuclear option, Byrd saw himself as a guardian of Senate procedure and custom. But some Republicans say that as majority leader in the 1970s and '80s, Byrd also changed rules to suit himself and his party. Still, John Warner credits Byrd's participation as one reason why the compromise came about. Byrd voted to confirm Roberts. First elected to the Senate in 1958, Byrd is seeking a ninth term this year; he is unlikely to work up a sweat in winning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Inouye (HI)
> 
> 
> 
> Inouye was the only member of the group to vote against John Roberts for chief justice. Most media reports indicate that Inouye has not had much of an influence among the 14; there has been speculation that he was added to the group at the last minute in order to make sure there was an equal number of Democrats and Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Landrieu (LA)
> 
> 
> 
> Within days after the Gang of 14 announcement reaching a compromise on judicial nominees, Landrieu and Byrd were the only Democrats to vote to confirm the previously filibustered Priscilla Owen to the U.S. Court of Appeals. Landrieu narrowly won re-election in 2002 and has charted a fairly moderate course in the Senate. She voted to confirm Roberts.
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Lieberman (CT)
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberman has a history of showing a willingness to reach across the aisle and work on compromises with Republicans; that's one reason why Al Gore picked him as his running mate in 2000. Lieberman continued that tradition by voting to confirm Roberts to the Supreme Court. But lately, this willingness has alienated many of his fellow Democrats -- especially concerning his endorsement of President Bush's handling of the Iraq war. Some in Connecticut are talking about finding a liberal challenger in the Democratic primary this year, when Lieberman runs for a fourth term.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Nelson (NE)
> 
> 
> 
> As one who is philosophically opposed to the filibustering of judicial nominees, Nelson was the leading Democrat pushing for a compromise from the start. Not long after the compromise was reached, Nelson was the lone Democrat to vote to confirm Janice Rogers Brown to the U.S. Court of Appeals; Brown had been one of the judges whose confirmation was held up by a filibuster. Nelson also voted to confirm John Roberts to the Supreme Court. A conservative Democrat in a very conservative Republican state, Nelson has scared away most top GOP challengers in his bid for a second term this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pryor (AR)
> 
> 
> 
> Pryor seems to be following the same centrist path as his father, David, who represented Arkansas in the Senate for 18 years and was known for his moderate voting record. When Mark Pryor was elected in 2002 -- by defeating Republican incumbent Tim Hutchinson -- he was somewhat vague on the issues. But he has since cast his lot against gun control and certain abortion measures. Pryor voted to confirm Roberts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Salazar (CO)
> 
> 
> 
> During his 2004 campaign, when he won his first Senate term, Salazar criticized his fellow Democrats for holding up Bush's judicial nominees. Salazar voted to confirm Roberts. Like his Republican colleague Snowe, Salazar said he was concerned about Roberts' rulings (particularly regarding affirmative action) but saw no reason for a filibuster.
Click to expand...


Is Arizona a blue or red state?  Funny question, huh?


----------



## Zona

RadiomanATL said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now yer being stupid disingenuous AND transparent. You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.
> 
> You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly".
> 
> Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.
> 
> The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.
> 
> The fact that this has to be explained to you only makes me start to lean more heavily to the (A) side of things. Yer just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.
> 
> Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
> You did say Beck is a mormon right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are continuing to make yourself look like a fool...and continuing to prove my point, right?
> 
> Wait. I forgot. You're stupid. Maybe you don't realize that. OK then, continue making yourself look like a fool.
Click to expand...


I am beginning to think you have no idea what you are talking about because you wont comment on any of my specific questions about Mormonism.

You refuse to answer any questions about them, you simply attack me.

THAT SAYS IT ALL SIR.

i will remind you my questions.

the underwear
the tablets and why no one can read them now or who read them initially
their feelings on blacks prior to 78 and after
What happened to smith
etc etc..
or will you simply respond by calling me a name?

oh and names hurt sir.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense...seriously...what?  You are blaming me for crap going on in this republican run state?  Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't run Arizona . Open Borders, Crime, shithole quality of life, McCain. The first thing the Dems in the Senate did after the election was throw him a fucking party.  McCain ain't no conservative. Clusterfuck, the mighty derailer comes to mind with his merry men.
> 
> Judging Alito: The Gang of 14 Factor
> by Ken Rudin
> 
> Joe Raedle /Getty Images News Judge Samuel Alito (left) meets with Sen. Mark Pryor (R-AR) on Capitol Hill, Nov. 3, 2005. Pryor is part of the Gang of 14, a group of senators who may play a pivotal role in deciding whether Alito's nomination to the high court is filibustered.
> text sizeAAAJanuary 4, 2006
> The prospects of Judge Samuel Alito winning confirmation to the U.S. Supreme Court will probably rest with a group of senators known as the Gang of 14. That's the group of seven Republican and seven Democratic (mostly pragmatic) senators who kept the Senate from plunging into a battle over the role of the filibuster last year. They may also hold the key to keeping the Senate from falling into acrimony over another judicial filibuster regarding Judge Alito.
> 
> 
> The group formed last year after Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist warned of a stiff response if Democrats continued to block up-or-down votes on some of President Bush's judicial nominees. Frist vowed to unleash what became known as the "nuclear option," which would curtail the ability of the minority to filibuster. The issue, which went on for months, threatened to end what little comity there had been between the two parties.
> 
> 
> At the last moment, 14 senators came together and defused what would have been a historical blowup. Under the agreement, the seven Republicans said they would not support Frist's "nuclear option." The seven Democrats agreed to no longer block three previously filibustered Bush nominees and pledged to consider the filibuster of future nominees only under "extreme circumstances." (The phrase "extreme circumstances" was never defined.)
> 
> 
> John Roberts easily survived the process: Only 22 of the Senate's 44 Democrats -- and none of the Republicans -- voted against his confirmation as chief justice. In part, that's because Roberts had little in the way of a "paper trail" that his opponents could use to warrant a filibuster. Samuel Alito is different. He has a far more voluminous record on a score of issues, including but not limited to abortion. So some Democrats are openly discussing the possibility of a filibuster. And once again, attention is on the Gang of 14 and their role in Alito's chances for confirmation.
> 
> 
> Some observers have characterized the 14 as moderates. But that's not exactly accurate. On the Republican side, it would be fair to call Maine's Olympia Snowe and Susan Collins moderates. But Lincoln Chafee of Rhode Island is as close to a Republican liberal as you could find. And while Mike DeWine of Ohio is considered a moderate conservative, John McCain (AZ), John Warner (VA) and Lindsey Graham (SC) are reliable conservatives on most issues. Nearly all the Democrats in the group, however, are considered moderates: Ben Nelson (NE), Mark Pryor (AR), Joseph Lieberman (CT), Mary Landrieu (LA) and Ken Salazar (CO). Hawaii's Daniel Inouye, though, is a liberal. And for the most part, Robert Byrd -- the senior member of the Senate -- is beyond ideological categorization.
> 
> 
> One thing that most of the 14 senators may have in common is a maverick streak -- a willingness, at times, to put partisanship aside and work for a compromise. And that's what brought the "Gang of 14" together. Here is a snapshot look at the group:
> 
> REPUBLICANS (7):
> 
> 
> Susan Collins (ME)
> 
> 
> 
> Collins has been the target of advocacy groups from the left and the right regarding judicial nominations. She is a pro-choice moderate Republican, and she has expressed concern about Alito's votes on abortion. But she also says she sees no grounds for a filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Chafee (RI)
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the most liberal of any Senate Republican, Chafee has a history of voting against the GOP leadership -- which is almost a no-brainer in an overwhelmingly Democratic state. He is among the most vulnerable Senate incumbents up for re-election this year. Even before he gets to the general election, Chafee is facing a strong challenge from the right in the September primary.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike DeWine (OH)
> 
> 
> 
> DeWine's participation in the group has not been much of a help back home. Conservatives who were pushing for the "nuclear option" are now talking about finding a candidate to challenge DeWine in the May GOP primary. DeWine's son lost in last June's special congressional primary in southwest Ohio; one of the reasons given for his defeat was the senior DeWine's support for the judicial compromise. The Ohio Republican Party has been rocked by scandal over the past year or so, and many in the state GOP on the ballot in 2006 -- including DeWine -- could find themselves in trouble. As for the Alito nomination, DeWine has said it does not "qualify for filibuster material." He has said he would support the nuclear option if the Democrats decided to hold up the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey Graham (SC)
> 
> 
> 
> A conservative, Graham is willing to criticize his party elders and reach out to Democrats, which reminds many of John McCain, whom he endorsed for president in 2000. Graham and DeWine are the only members of the Gang of 14 who are on the Senate Judiciary Committee. Like DeWine, Graham has said the Alito nomination does not warrant a filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain (AZ)
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's determined effort to work with Democrats in forging compromises may be one of the reasons he is not especially popular with GOP leaders, including Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist. The once-and-likely-future presidential candidate is a media favorite whose pronouncements always receive maximum attention. But as one prominent conservative said, "liberals and media types" don't vote in Republican primaries; Republicans do.
> 
> 
> 
> Some view McCain's participation in the Gang of 14 as a "betrayal" that they plan to use against him during his likely presidential bid in 2008. While he has long been looked on nervously by Bush supporters, McCain is wildly popular at home, having won won a fourth term in 2004 with 77 percent of the vote. McCain has described Alito's record as "one of a thoroughly experienced, capable and principled jurist and lawyer who has dedicated his professional life to public service."
> 
> 
> 
> Olympia Snowe (ME)
> 
> 
> 
> Snowe was one of the most vocal opponents of limiting the right to filibuster, declaring that if it came to a vote, she would side with the Democrats. She is a pro-choice moderate who voted for John Roberts (as did every other Republican). Snowe is up for re-election this year.
> 
> 
> 
> John Warner (VA)
> 
> 
> 
> Warner is much closer to Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist than McCain is, but he never supported the move to make it more difficult to mount a filibuster. He worked especially close with Sen. Robert Byrd (D-WV), another Gang of 14 member, to work out the compromise. A leading Senate figure in the decision to publicize the Abu Ghraib prison abuse scandal, Warner has said he hopes the group will play a "pivotal" role in the Alito confirmation process.
> 
> 
> DEMOCRATS (7):
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Byrd (WV)
> 
> 
> 
> In arguing against the nuclear option, Byrd saw himself as a guardian of Senate procedure and custom. But some Republicans say that as majority leader in the 1970s and '80s, Byrd also changed rules to suit himself and his party. Still, John Warner credits Byrd's participation as one reason why the compromise came about. Byrd voted to confirm Roberts. First elected to the Senate in 1958, Byrd is seeking a ninth term this year; he is unlikely to work up a sweat in winning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Inouye (HI)
> 
> 
> 
> Inouye was the only member of the group to vote against John Roberts for chief justice. Most media reports indicate that Inouye has not had much of an influence among the 14; there has been speculation that he was added to the group at the last minute in order to make sure there was an equal number of Democrats and Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Landrieu (LA)
> 
> 
> 
> Within days after the Gang of 14 announcement reaching a compromise on judicial nominees, Landrieu and Byrd were the only Democrats to vote to confirm the previously filibustered Priscilla Owen to the U.S. Court of Appeals. Landrieu narrowly won re-election in 2002 and has charted a fairly moderate course in the Senate. She voted to confirm Roberts.
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Lieberman (CT)
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberman has a history of showing a willingness to reach across the aisle and work on compromises with Republicans; that's one reason why Al Gore picked him as his running mate in 2000. Lieberman continued that tradition by voting to confirm Roberts to the Supreme Court. But lately, this willingness has alienated many of his fellow Democrats -- especially concerning his endorsement of President Bush's handling of the Iraq war. Some in Connecticut are talking about finding a liberal challenger in the Democratic primary this year, when Lieberman runs for a fourth term.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Nelson (NE)
> 
> 
> 
> As one who is philosophically opposed to the filibustering of judicial nominees, Nelson was the leading Democrat pushing for a compromise from the start. Not long after the compromise was reached, Nelson was the lone Democrat to vote to confirm Janice Rogers Brown to the U.S. Court of Appeals; Brown had been one of the judges whose confirmation was held up by a filibuster. Nelson also voted to confirm John Roberts to the Supreme Court. A conservative Democrat in a very conservative Republican state, Nelson has scared away most top GOP challengers in his bid for a second term this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pryor (AR)
> 
> 
> 
> Pryor seems to be following the same centrist path as his father, David, who represented Arkansas in the Senate for 18 years and was known for his moderate voting record. When Mark Pryor was elected in 2002 -- by defeating Republican incumbent Tim Hutchinson -- he was somewhat vague on the issues. But he has since cast his lot against gun control and certain abortion measures. Pryor voted to confirm Roberts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Salazar (CO)
> 
> 
> 
> During his 2004 campaign, when he won his first Senate term, Salazar criticized his fellow Democrats for holding up Bush's judicial nominees. Salazar voted to confirm Roberts. Like his Republican colleague Snowe, Salazar said he was concerned about Roberts' rulings (particularly regarding affirmative action) but saw no reason for a filibuster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Arizona a blue or red state?  Funny question, huh?
Click to expand...


Are You Powerless? Every time McCain undermined Conservative Principles am I? 

Build the Fence. Build a Wall, Build a Mote, build a Canal from Brownsville to San Diego.  We've paid the cost many times over. Seal the border. Arizona is Republican by a thread.


----------



## Intense

Chris said:


> Beck used to be messed up on drugs.
> 
> Now he is justed messed up.



Yep,...... But He Sure can Hit Them out of the Park.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.
> 
> Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
> You did say Beck is a mormon right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are continuing to make yourself look like a fool...and continuing to prove my point, right?
> 
> Wait. I forgot. You're stupid. Maybe you don't realize that. OK then, continue making yourself look like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you have no idea what you are talking about because you wont comment on any of my specific questions about Mormonism.
> 
> You refuse to answer any questions about them, you simply attack me.
> 
> THAT SAYS IT ALL SIR.
> 
> i will remind you my questions.
> 
> the underwear
> the tablets and why no one can read them now or who read them initially
> their feelings on blacks prior to 78 and after
> What happened to smith
> etc etc..
> or will you simply respond by calling me a name?
> 
> oh and names hurt sir.
Click to expand...


You are the Asshole SIR. What are we doing here? Playing Fetch? Supply Your Own Ammo.   Why ask questions that you know the answer to? Piss, Shit, or get off the pot.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> [Build the Fence. Build a Wall, Build a Mote, build a Canal from Brownsville to San Diego.  We've paid the cost many times over. Seal the border. Arizona is Republican by a thread.



But you just said its a democratic run state?  Now I am confused.  Is it red or blue?


----------



## Intense

Is the fence up ?


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are continuing to make yourself look like a fool...and continuing to prove my point, right?
> 
> Wait. I forgot. You're stupid. Maybe you don't realize that. OK then, continue making yourself look like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you have no idea what you are talking about because you wont comment on any of my specific questions about Mormonism.
> 
> You refuse to answer any questions about them, you simply attack me.
> 
> THAT SAYS IT ALL SIR.
> 
> i will remind you my questions.
> 
> the underwear
> the tablets and why no one can read them now or who read them initially
> their feelings on blacks prior to 78 and after
> What happened to smith
> etc etc..
> or will you simply respond by calling me a name?
> 
> oh and names hurt sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Asshole SIR. What are we doing here? Playing Fetch? Supply Your Own Ammo.   Why ask questions that you know the answer to? Piss, Shit, or get off the pot.
Click to expand...


Ok, I chose shit....I asked questions about the religion.  you have no fucking idea what the hell you are talking about.  None.  Your an ass who only calls people names when they cant answer questions and are called out on it.  You could answer those questions if you had any idea what the hell you were talking about pertaining to mormons.  

I don't know who is worse to tell you the truth.

Comments...oh and names hurt sir.


----------



## Intense

The Conservatives will survive You and The Feds., That's a result of the Darwin Effect. The question is How much damage will you do between now and then.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you have no idea what you are talking about because you wont comment on any of my specific questions about Mormonism.
> 
> You refuse to answer any questions about them, you simply attack me.
> 
> THAT SAYS IT ALL SIR.
> 
> i will remind you my questions.
> 
> the underwear
> the tablets and why no one can read them now or who read them initially
> their feelings on blacks prior to 78 and after
> What happened to smith
> etc etc..
> or will you simply respond by calling me a name?
> 
> oh and names hurt sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Asshole SIR. What are we doing here? Playing Fetch? Supply Your Own Ammo.   Why ask questions that you know the answer to? Piss, Shit, or get off the pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I chose shit....I asked questions about the religion.  you have no fucking idea what the hell you are talking about.  None.  Your an ass who only calls people names when they cant answer questions and are called out on it.  You could answer those questions if you had any idea what the hell you were talking about pertaining to mormons.
> 
> I don't know who is worse to tell you the truth.
> 
> Comments...oh and names hurt sir.
Click to expand...


Make Your Own Point. 
Be Specific. 

I have been through Arizona and Utah many times in my life, that includes the Temple in Salt Lake. I Have read The Bible Cover to Cover and The Book Of Mormon. I am Not Mormon, nor have I ever Been. I have my own experience and History to glean from, and have no interest in LDS as a Faith.  I am Nondenominational, Post Denominational Christian, and support the John Locke View of People waking up in their own time. 

What I do not appreciate about the attacks on Mormonism, LDS, Specifically in reference to Romney, in the Primaries, and now Glenn Beck, on Air, as if they are controlled by their church, which I personally view as absurd in both cases.

Now, Make Your own Point. Or Drop it.


----------



## Avatar4321

He doesnt have a point. His codescension demonstrates he is just a little child who thinks everyone is dumber than he is and that he can insult people and no one will notice. Or he can make far out false claims and pretend he's just asking a question.

It's childish.


----------



## Dr.House

You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of Glen Beck and Sarah Palin obsessives but of 24hour-FOXNews-watching-liberals; a journey into a obsessive compulsive land whose occupants are seeking rimjobs at auto parts stores. That's the signpost up ahead &#8212; your next stop, the Twilight Zona.


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of Glen Beck and Sarah Palin obsessives but of 24hour-FOXNews-watching-liberals; a journey into a obsessive compulsive land whose occupants are seeking rimjobs at auto parts stores. That's the signpost up ahead &#8212; your next stop, the Twilight Zona.


i see a new graphic coming
LOL


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Scratch a liberal  you'll find a bigot underneath.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I thought it was, scratch a bigot and you'll find a liberal underneath.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> He doesnt have a point. His codescension demonstrates he is just a little child who thinks everyone is dumber than he is and that he can insult people and no one will notice. Or he can make far out false claims and pretend he's just asking a question.
> 
> It's childish.



What far out claims?  I asked about the holy underwear.  I asked about what happened to the mormons and blacks in 78.  I asked whether or not Beck is a mormon.  I asked about the tablets.  Who read them and why cant anyone else?  I asked what happened to Smith.  These are all easily researchable and I know the answers to these qeustions, I wanted to know if you all did and it looks like you dont.  Actually I was trying to get you to look it up to expand your minds, but all you did was attack me. 

Too childish or are you being called out on your ignorance?  I mean ignorance in the true sense of the word.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of Glen Beck and Sarah Palin obsessives but of 24hour-FOXNews-watching-liberals; a journey into a obsessive compulsive land whose occupants are seeking rimjobs at auto parts stores. That's the signpost up ahead  your next stop, the Twilight Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> i see a new graphic coming
> LOL
Click to expand...


A liar and a photoshopper.  You two represent the right well.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> The Conservatives will survive You and The Feds., That's a result of the Darwin Effect. The question is How much damage will you do between now and then.



We said the same thing during Bush's 8 years and now we are dealing with the damage he caused.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesnt have a point. His codescension demonstrates he is just a little child who thinks everyone is dumber than he is and that he can insult people and no one will notice. Or he can make far out false claims and pretend he's just asking a question.
> 
> It's childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What far out claims?  I asked about the holy underwear.  I asked about what happened to the mormons and blacks in 78.  I asked whether or not Beck is a mormon.  I asked about the tablets.  Who read them and why cant anyone else?  I asked what happened to Smith.  These are all easily researchable and I know the answers to these qeustions, I wanted to know if you all did and it looks like you dont.  Actually I was trying to get you to look it up to expand your minds, but all you did was attack me.
> 
> Too childish or are you being called out on your ignorance?  I mean ignorance in the true sense of the word.
Click to expand...


Do I ask You to do my research, Skippy? Spit it out or swallow it, or play catch with yourself, fetch is not happening.

Spit it out, make your claim on your dime and back it up.  Maybe you can hire a laborer to do it for you.

Maybe you can include some of the other mythologies, including the Government is God Crowd, and top it off with Global Warming and The true ethics of carbon credit scams. While your at it, could you pick up my dry cleaning.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conservatives will survive You and The Feds., That's a result of the Darwin Effect. The question is How much damage will you do between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We said the same thing during Bush's 8 years and now we are dealing with the damage he caused.
Click to expand...


The Jihad is just a Myth. Just keep Believing. Too many Republicans started acting and spending like Democrats, trying to be popular. As Irresponsible as that was, it is a small fraction of where we are now, and where we are headed.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stilll no insight from you on that religion?  I dont understand how calling someone a mormon is an insult sir and am asking you specific questions abut it.
> 
> Comments?  Specific comments about the religion itself?  Can you explain where they got a negative stigma?
> You did say Beck is a mormon right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are continuing to make yourself look like a fool...and continuing to prove my point, right?
> 
> Wait. I forgot. You're stupid. Maybe you don't realize that. OK then, continue making yourself look like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think you have no idea what you are talking about because you wont comment on any of my specific questions about Mormonism.
> 
> You refuse to answer any questions about them, you simply attack me.
> 
> THAT SAYS IT ALL SIR.
> 
> i will remind you my questions.
> 
> the underwear
> the tablets and why no one can read them now or who read them initially
> their feelings on blacks prior to 78 and after
> What happened to smith
> etc etc..
> or will you simply respond by calling me a name?
> 
> oh and names hurt sir.
Click to expand...


Zona, I realize that your online pride, ego and stupidity will not let you acknowledge the corner that you have painted yourself in to. But really, all you are doing is making yourself look like more and more of a fool. Your best bet is to stop responding. 

I'll just repeat what I said previously

You are trying to change the subject and move the goalposts. We see right through it.

You were making fun of the man for his religion. And then you have been trying to play innocent and going "Who, me?" Like Alfred E Neuman. Your best bet all along would have been to say "Damn right I'm making fun of his religion, it's silly". 

Instead you come across as a stupid liar that by playing the poor innocent "Well I'm just asking a question, duHUH". And we all see right through you. And we're not going to let you off the hook.

The issue has never been about Mormonism. The issue is you attacking someone for their religion and then acting stupid and falsely innocent.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of Glen Beck and Sarah Palin obsessives but of 24hour-FOXNews-watching-liberals; a journey into a obsessive compulsive land whose occupants are seeking rimjobs at auto parts stores. That's the signpost up ahead  your next stop, the Twilight Zona.
> 
> 
> 
> i see a new graphic coming
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A liar and a photoshopper.  You two represent the right well.
Click to expand...

except its you that is the liar
asshole


----------



## Vast LWC

Wow, Beck is a Mormon too?

Is there any area of this guy's life that doesn't clearly show his insanity?

Next we'll find out he used to be a Scientologist or something.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> Wow, Beck is a Mormon too?
> 
> Is there any area of this guy's life that doesn't clearly show his insanity?
> 
> Next we'll find out he used to be a Scientologist or something.


so, you are a religious bigot?
are all Mormons insane?
what about Romney? is he insane also?
think before you answer


----------



## Intense

This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.


----------



## KittenKoder

The "Mormon" bashing is ridiculous. Really it is. It's based on naiveness and lack of understanding. Honestly the religion is not any different than any other christian religion. I mean look at Catholics ... if you want something really strange look at the Holy Rollers.


----------



## Sunni Man

Beck is a Mormon?!?!

That explains alot, a whole lot!!!


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Beck is a Mormon too?
> 
> Is there any area of this guy's life that doesn't clearly show his insanity?
> 
> Next we'll find out he used to be a Scientologist or something.
> 
> 
> 
> so, you are a religious bigot?
Click to expand...


Yep, guilty.  Bigotted against crazy cults.



> are all Mormons insane?
> what about Romney? is he insane also?



Yes, and yes.



> think before you answer



No thought needed.


----------



## Vast LWC

I'm gonna bash any religion I want, and call them crazy.

I'm not going to try and deny them the right to be crazy, and I'm not going to deny them any of their other rights, but I'm gonna make fun of them, because that's MY right.


----------



## DiveCon

Vast LWC said:


> I'm gonna bash any religion I want, and call them crazy.
> 
> I'm not going to try and deny them the right to be crazy, and I'm not going to deny them any of their other rights, but I'm gonna make fun of them, because that's MY right.


so you are fine when people bash atheists as a religion?


----------



## Vast LWC

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna bash any religion I want, and call them crazy.
> 
> I'm not going to try and deny them the right to be crazy, and I'm not going to deny them any of their other rights, but I'm gonna make fun of them, because that's MY right.
> 
> 
> 
> so you are fine when people bash atheists as a religion?
Click to expand...


Yep, it's crazy to say you adamantly don't believe in God.

If you don't think there's evidence that God Exists, that's one thing, but to say that God definitely doesn't exist, when you don't have proof of that non-existence, is crazy.

That's why I consider myself an open-minded Agnostic.


----------



## Zona

Intense said:


> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.



Then I have to give mormonism its props.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
Click to expand...


Hows that rimjob coming along ?


----------



## Meister

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
Click to expand...


I like it when the liberals show just how diverse they really are.


----------



## Intense

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it when the liberals show just how diverse they really are.
Click to expand...


It's the effect that the insincere Jerk Offs have on the Bible belt that hurts. Free Speech is what it is, what it doesn't clear burn, it Strengthens. 

My POV is that if Your'e going to trash LDS, take it to the Religion Boards. If Glenn starts either with Multiple Wives, or playing Gabrielle, bring it back here. He's been on Air now how many years?  How often has he discussed the topic?  How many of us even knew?  He's done an exemplary job of keeping it septate, even has it posted in his bio, he was raised Catholic and converted when he remarried,  so he's not hiding it.


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hows that rimjob coming along ?
Click to expand...


Dude, whats with you and rimjobs?  They have other bulletin boards for that type stuff I am sure.


----------



## Zona

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mormon Witch Hunt is why we were stuck with McCain, and Now Obama. Romney would have handled all of this shit so differently. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it when the liberals show just how diverse they really are.
Click to expand...


Your feelings on Gay marriages?  What were they on equal pay, social security, medicare, what is the normal demographic of republicans?

Diverse....lol


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that rimjob coming along ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, whats with you and rimjobs?  They have other bulletin boards for that type stuff I am sure.
Click to expand...


Just wondering if you hooked up your boyfriend at auto zone?


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to give mormonism its props.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it when the liberals show just how diverse they really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings on Gay marriages?  What were they on equal pay, social security, medicare, what is the normal demographic of republicans?
> 
> Diverse....lol
Click to expand...


Gay marriages? 

Pick a New Name.



What were they on equal pay, 

Merritt Based Pay Ranges based on review.



social security,

Good and Bad. Needs Overhaul.  Causes Price Fixing.  Needs Transparency. It's shouldn't be for Everybody.


medicare,

Good and BAD. Needs Overhaul. Causes Price Fixing. Needs Transparency. It  shouldn't be for Everybody.




what is the normal demographic of republicans?

Based on Who's Tunnel Vision?


----------



## Modbert

This is all you really need to know about Glenn Beck to form a opinion:

Glenn Beck called hurricane survivors in New Orleans "scumbags," said he "hates" 9-11 families | Media Matters for America

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1pnOJNnoMI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AiSRCcfLDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> This is all you really need to know about Glenn Beck to form a opinion:
> 
> Glenn Beck called hurricane survivors in New Orleans "scumbags," said he "hates" 9-11 families | Media Matters for America
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1pnOJNnoMI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AiSRCcfLDs&feature=related


yeah, mediamatter is such a reliable source


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Modbert said:


> This is all you really need to know about Glenn Beck to form a opinion:
> 
> Glenn Beck called hurricane survivors in New Orleans "scumbags," said he "hates" 9-11 families | Media Matters for America
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> YouTube - Glen Beck hates The First Responders, 911 victim families & makes fun of Hurricane Katrina survivors


If that is all it takes for you to form an opinion about Beck , your post is all  I need to form an opinion  about you.


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Fitnah said:


> If that is all it takes for you to form an opinion about Beck , your post is all  I need to form an opinion  about you.



I'm a Liberal, so I already know you have a opinion about me. But if Glenn Beck is the kind of person says things like that, that tells you a lot about a person.

This is the same man who is running the 9/12 Project and exploiting 9/11 after he says he hates the victims families.

It's not false or anything, those are his own words. Not my fault he's a prick.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is all it takes for you to form an opinion about Beck , your post is all  I need to form an opinion  about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Liberal, so I already know you have a opinion about me. But if Glenn Beck is the kind of person says things like that, that tells you a lot about a person.
> 
> This is the same man who is running the 9/12 Project and exploiting 9/11 after he says he hates the victims families.
> 
> It's not false or anything, those are his own words. Not my fault he's a prick.
Click to expand...

he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"

that is how mediamatters is lying


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is all it takes for you to form an opinion about Beck , your post is all  I need to form an opinion  about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Liberal, so I already know you have a opinion about me. But if Glenn Beck is the kind of person says things like that, that tells you a lot about a person.
> 
> This is the same man who is running the 9/12 Project and exploiting 9/11 after he says he hates the victims families.
> 
> It's not false or anything, those are his own words. Not my fault he's a prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"
> 
> that is how mediamatters is lying
Click to expand...

He's a liberal  details mean nothing  if broad strokes  can vilify .


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"
> 
> that is how mediamatters is lying



Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Fitnah said:


> He's a liberal  details mean nothing  if broad strokes  can vilify .



This is my point. You're making baseless accusations based off nothing that you know about me. I'm not painting with a broad brush, I'm using what Glenn Beck said himself.


----------



## noose4

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"
> 
> that is how mediamatters is lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?
Click to expand...


and even with hating 10 what does that say about this scumbag beck?


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"
> 
> that is how mediamatters is lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?
Click to expand...

no, i really couldnt care less what beck says, i have only watched his show a couple times and that was when stupid assholes on here were claiming he lost sponsors he never had


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that rimjob coming along ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, whats with you and rimjobs?  They have other bulletin boards for that type stuff I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you hooked up your boyfriend at auto zone?
Click to expand...


First you mention rim jobs...now you are talking man on man sex at auto zone?  Dude, there is nothing wrong with that lifestyle, but I don't think you really should bring that in here.  

Go to other boards with your homosexual agenda.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.  Heck dude, its 2009, and hell, you came out!.  Good for you though).


----------



## Zona

Modbert said:


> This is all you really need to know about Glenn Beck to form a opinion:
> 
> Glenn Beck called hurricane survivors in New Orleans "scumbags," said he "hates" 9-11 families | Media Matters for America
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> YouTube - Glen Beck hates The First Responders, 911 victim families & makes fun of Hurricane Katrina survivors



I remember reading about this.  I think this was the first time I ever heard of him and realized then he was a nut.

Seriously.  Dont know who is worse, him or his Fox "fans".


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all you really need to know about Glenn Beck to form a opinion:
> 
> Glenn Beck called hurricane survivors in New Orleans "scumbags," said he "hates" 9-11 families | Media Matters for America
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> YouTube - Glen Beck hates The First Responders, 911 victim families & makes fun of Hurricane Katrina survivors
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, mediamatter is such a reliable source
Click to expand...


But they support Obama, they can't possibly be biased.


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt say he hated ALL the 9/11 "victims"
> 
> that is how mediamatters is lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i really couldnt care less what beck says, i have only watched his show a couple times and that was when stupid assholes on here were claiming he lost sponsors he never had
Click to expand...


By the way, its up to 60 now.  You should see whats left advertising on his show.....its sad really.  

Get off my phone....lol


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, whats with you and rimjobs?  They have other bulletin boards for that type stuff I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you hooked up your boyfriend at auto zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you mention rim jobs...now you are talking man on man sex at auto zone?  Dude, there is nothing wrong with that lifestyle, but I don't think you really should bring that in here.
> 
> Go to other boards with your homosexual agenda.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.  Heck dude, its 2009, and hell, you came out!.  Good for you though).
Click to expand...


Hook up with noose, Im not Into your scene .


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?
> 
> 
> 
> no, i really couldnt care less what beck says, i have only watched his show a couple times and that was when stupid assholes on here were claiming he lost sponsors he never had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, its up to 60 now.  You should see whats left advertising on his show.....its sad really.
> 
> Get off my phone....lol
Click to expand...

you cant lose something you never had
LOL
but your buying into this shows you are a gullible moron


----------



## KittenKoder

It's funny seeing a neolib fall for the same media hype they also whined about.


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you hooked up your boyfriend at auto zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you mention rim jobs...now you are talking man on man sex at auto zone?  Dude, there is nothing wrong with that lifestyle, but I don't think you really should bring that in here.
> 
> Go to other boards with your homosexual agenda.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.  Heck dude, its 2009, and hell, you came out!.  Good for you though).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hook up with noose, Im not Into your scene .
Click to expand...


YOU mentioned rim jobs and man on man sex to a guy.  Dude, there is nothing wrong with being who you are.  I am just not into that.  Sorry.  They have all kinds of gay sites you can go to though.  Good luck. 

Really.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you mention rim jobs...now you are talking man on man sex at auto zone?  Dude, there is nothing wrong with that lifestyle, but I don't think you really should bring that in here.
> 
> Go to other boards with your homosexual agenda.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.  Heck dude, its 2009, and hell, you came out!.  Good for you though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hook up with noose, Im not Into your scene .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU mentioned rim jobs and man on man sex to a guy.  Dude, there is nothing wrong with being who you are.  I am just not into that.  Sorry.  They have all kinds of gay sites you can go to though.  Good luck.
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...


I saw the yahoo question Dont try to pawn your problem off on me.


----------



## KittenKoder

So Zona, is free speech only extended to Obama now?


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hook up with noose, Im not Into your scene .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU mentioned rim jobs and man on man sex to a guy.  Dude, there is nothing wrong with being who you are.  I am just not into that.  Sorry.  They have all kinds of gay sites you can go to though.  Good luck.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the yahoo question Dont try to pawn your problem off on me.
Click to expand...


Got a link?

Ask your uh friend Dr. House for it...lol

Dude, there is nothing wrong with coming out..rainbows and all that.  More power to you.  Good luck with that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU mentioned rim jobs and man on man sex to a guy.  Dude, there is nothing wrong with being who you are.  I am just not into that.  Sorry.  They have all kinds of gay sites you can go to though.  Good luck.
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the yahoo question Dont try to pawn your problem off on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> Ask your uh friend Dr. House for it...lol
> 
> Dude, there is nothing wrong with coming out..rainbows and all that.  More power to you.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


I see, you got your ass kicked on the topic so now you have to resort to nothing but flaming.  Gotcha.


----------



## Avatar4321

I think im going to have to give Glenn another two points after those ACORN workers have been fired.

Three people have lost their jobs since Glenn started exposing the truth. He was one of the driving forces of this ACORN tape being brought to the medias attention. He had the two investigators on his show talking about it. And now the Acorn workers have been fired.

Glenn: 3 - Opposition: 0


----------



## MarcATL

eagleseven said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
Click to expand...


LOL!!

I see you've gotten yourself a great sense of  humor now.

Do you think Obama polarizes people?


----------



## Intense

Avatar4321 said:


> I think im going to have to give Glenn another two points after those ACORN workers have been fired.
> 
> Three people have lost their jobs since Glenn started exposing the truth. He was one of the driving forces of this ACORN tape being brought to the medias attention. He had the two investigators on his show talking about it. And now the Acorn workers have been fired.
> 
> Glenn: 3 - Opposition: 0



They are Gone.

BALTIMORE (AP) - The group ACORN has fired two employees who were seen on hidden-camera video giving tax advice to a man posing as a pimp and a woman who pretended to be a prostitute. 
Fox News Channel broadcast excerpts from the video Thursday. On the video, a man and woman visiting ACORN's Baltimore office asked about buying a house and how to account on tax forms for the woman's income. An ACORN employee advised the woman to list her occupation as "performance artist." 

The pair also claimed they planned to employ teenage girls from central America as prostitutes, and an ACORN employee suggested that up to three of the girls could be claimed as dependents, according to transcripts of the video posted online by conservative activist James O'Keefe. 

O'Keefe told Fox he posed as the pimp and that he was shocked by the ACORN employees' helpfulness. 

In a statement, ACORN Maryland board member Margaret Williams said the video was an attempt to smear ACORN, and that undercover teams attempted similar setups in at least three other ACORN offices. 

Williams said no tax returns were filed and no assistance was provided. 

ACORNwhich stands for the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Nowadvocates for poor people. It conducted a massive voter registration effort last year and became a target of conservatives when some employees were accused of submitting false registration forms with names such as "Mickey Mouse." ACORN has said only a handful of employees submitted false registration forms and did so in a bid to boost their pay. 

ACORN fires 2 after hidden-camera footage aired


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get different answers from different people, all dependent on their particular political point of view. My best suggestion would be for you to tune in and watch him for a week or two, decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught his show on occasion, but don't see why he has everyone in an uproar? Most of what he says you can find elsewhere via Google News, with a less-dramatic spin.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what it is about him that polarizes people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I see you've gotten yourself a great sense of  humor now.
> 
> Do you think Obama polarizes people?
Click to expand...


I think that Glenn Beck hit a Grand Slam Today.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the full statement. He later says "10" but the fact remains he said that basic fact. Also, what about the New Orleans comment, no comment there from you?
> 
> 
> 
> no, i really couldnt care less what beck says, i have only watched his show a couple times and that was when stupid assholes on here were claiming he lost sponsors he never had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, its up to 60 now.  You should see whats left advertising on his show.....its sad really.
> 
> Get off my phone....lol
Click to expand...


Hows that working out for you libs?

What's the total now?


----------

